# Again...Nazis were NOT pro-Christian. Read a freaking book.



## koshergrl

"...the Nazis saw the Church and Christianity as a threat to their policies. One-third of Germans were Catholics and two-thirds were Protestants. At the beginning they cooperated with the Nazis. They believed that the new government protected them from communism and maintained traditional morals and family values.
*Links with the Catholic and Protestant Churches*
"Hitler signed a *concordat* with the Pope in 1933. He promised full religious freedom for the Church and the Pope promised that he wouldn’t interfere in political matters.
"Then, the Nazis started to close Catholic churches. Many monasteries were shut down and the Catholic Youth Organisation was abolished (remember that the Nazis had created the Hitler Youth Movement).
"The Pope protested by issuing a letter in 1937, which was to be read in every Catholic Church. This didn’t have any impact at all.
"Around 400 priests were arrested and sent to the Dachau concentration camp."

BBC - GCSE Bitesize What effect did the Nazis racial and religious policy have on life in Germany 
I'm so sick of progressive twits who start screaming "THE NAZIS WERE CHRISTIAN!" every time anyone points out how the DEPRAVITY of the Nazi party stemmed from it's PROGRESSIVE stance.

#1, even if they were, death camps are not a Christian tenet. They're a progressive one, though, and exist in some form or another in every single locale that allows progressivism to get a grip....

#2, the Nazis despised Christians.

You're welcome. Now go forth and try not to be such an ignoramus. The next time you feel compelled to squawk "Nazis were Christians" please stop you before you out yourself as a retard who isn't mature enough to talk with the grown ups.


----------



## koshergrl

The churches that refused to put a Nazi leader at the head of their church were shut down, and their ministers imprisoned.

"*The National Reich Church*
There were 28 Protestant groups in Germany, and they were merged to form the *National Reich Church* in 1936. A member of the Nazi party was elected Bishop of the Church. Non-Aryan ministers were suspended."

BBC - GCSE Bitesize What effect did the Nazis racial and religious policy have on life in Germany


----------



## Nutz

A rare thank you to koshergrl.


----------



## Asclepias




----------



## Nutz

Uh-oh...koshergrl's argument was just refuted.  What will the response be?

I will say, doesn't seem as if Hitler formed a Christian army...I wonder if that speech was Hitler appealing to Italy as an ally.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nutz said:


> Uh-oh...koshergrl's argument was just refuted.  What will the response be?
> 
> Will be interesting indeed.lol.


----------



## koshergrl

Hitler lied to the churches in order to stave off their opposition.

Then he turned on them. He imprisoned and executed bishops, and if Protestant ministers refused to adopt the swastika as their symbol, to be worn in the church, they were tossed out.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Hitler was about as Christian as Obama


----------



## Asclepias

koshergrl said:


> Hitler lied to the churches in order to stave off their opposition.
> 
> Then he turned on them. He imprisoned and executed bishops, and if Protestant ministers refused to adopt the swastika as their symbol, to be worn in the church, they were tossed out.


What does all that have to do with the fact he considered himself a christian?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

CrusaderFrank said:


> Hitler was about as Christian as Obama



Hitler was a faithful Catholic.  See the history on history link WWI, WWII - the hidden cause revealed.  The Jesuits, Dominicans / priests put on Nazi uniforms along with the faithful Catholics. They were all in service to the Pope. It was his war.  Read up. 

WWI WWII The Hidden Cause Finally Revealed US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Cecilie1200

Asclepias said:


>


 
Oh, well, since Hitler said so, it MUST be true.  A crazed, totalitarian dictator who starts world wars wouldn't LIE, would he?


----------



## Asclepias

Cecilie1200 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since Hitler said so, it MUST be true.  A crazed, totalitarian dictator who starts world wars wouldn't LIE, would he?
Click to expand...

So how do you know when he was lying or being truthful? Do you have a quote that says later on "I was just kidding about that earlier quote"?  If you did then you would have a point.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Asclepias said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since Hitler said so, it MUST be true.  A crazed, totalitarian dictator who starts world wars wouldn't LIE, would he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you know when he was lying or being truthful? Do you have a quote that says later on "I was just kidding about that earlier quote"?  If you did then you would have a point.
Click to expand...

 
The same way you know when anyone is lying:  you look at their actions, and see if they agree with their words.  Gosh, now that I think about it, the Bible even says something like that:  You shall know them by their fruits.  It's almost as if God expected people to falsely claim to be Christians, or something.


----------



## Asclepias

Cecilie1200 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since Hitler said so, it MUST be true.  A crazed, totalitarian dictator who starts world wars wouldn't LIE, would he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you know when he was lying or being truthful? Do you have a quote that says later on "I was just kidding about that earlier quote"?  If you did then you would have a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way you know when anyone is lying:  you look at their actions, and see if they agree with their words.  Gosh, now that I think about it, the Bible even says something like that:  You shall know them by their fruits.  It's almost as if God expected people to falsely claim to be Christians, or something.
Click to expand...

You fail. Christians have committed some of the worst atrocities known to man. That didnt make them not Christians.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Asclepias said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since Hitler said so, it MUST be true.  A crazed, totalitarian dictator who starts world wars wouldn't LIE, would he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you know when he was lying or being truthful? Do you have a quote that says later on "I was just kidding about that earlier quote"?  If you did then you would have a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way you know when anyone is lying:  you look at their actions, and see if they agree with their words.  Gosh, now that I think about it, the Bible even says something like that:  You shall know them by their fruits.  It's almost as if God expected people to falsely claim to be Christians, or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fail. Christians have committed some of the worst atrocities known to man. That didnt make them not Christians.
Click to expand...


Hitler was a faithful Catholic serving the Pope and Vatican in all he did - the truth is Catholicism is not a Christian faith - it is the antithesis of Christianity.  The anti - Christ Roman Vatican was behind both WWI and WWII and you can be sure they are even now behind the plannings of WWIII which we are now headed for.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Asclepias said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since Hitler said so, it MUST be true.  A crazed, totalitarian dictator who starts world wars wouldn't LIE, would he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you know when he was lying or being truthful? Do you have a quote that says later on "I was just kidding about that earlier quote"?  If you did then you would have a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way you know when anyone is lying:  you look at their actions, and see if they agree with their words.  Gosh, now that I think about it, the Bible even says something like that:  You shall know them by their fruits.  It's almost as if God expected people to falsely claim to be Christians, or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fail. Christians have committed some of the worst atrocities known to man. That didnt make them not Christians.
Click to expand...

 
First of all, I doubt you'd know the truth about "Christian atrocities" if it crawled up your pants leg.  Second of all, it actually WOULD make them not-Christians, or at the very least, extremely bad Christians.

I'm sorry to hear you're so confused by the concept of telling lies from truth.  I'm guessing you get conned out of money a lot.


----------



## toxicmedia

koshergrl said:


> "...the Nazis saw the Church and Christianity as a threat to their policies. One-third of Germans were Catholics and two-thirds were Protestants. At the beginning they cooperated with the Nazis. They believed that the new government protected them from communism and maintained traditional morals and family values.
> *Links with the Catholic and Protestant Churches*
> "Hitler signed a *concordat* with the Pope in 1933. He promised full religious freedom for the Church and the Pope promised that he wouldn’t interfere in political matters.
> "Then, the Nazis started to close Catholic churches. Many monasteries were shut down and the Catholic Youth Organisation was abolished (remember that the Nazis had created the Hitler Youth Movement).
> "The Pope protested by issuing a letter in 1937, which was to be read in every Catholic Church. This didn’t have any impact at all.
> "Around 400 priests were arrested and sent to the Dachau concentration camp."
> 
> BBC - GCSE Bitesize What effect did the Nazis racial and religious policy have on life in Germany
> I'm so sick of progressive twits who start screaming "THE NAZIS WERE CHRISTIAN!" every time anyone points out how the DEPRAVITY of the Nazi party stemmed from it's PROGRESSIVE stance.
> 
> #1, even if they were, death camps are not a Christian tenet. They're a progressive one, though, and exist in some form or another in every single locale that allows progressivism to get a grip....
> 
> #2, the Nazis despised Christians.
> 
> You're welcome. Now go forth and try not to be such an ignoramus. The next time you feel compelled to squawk "Nazis were Christians" please stop you before you out yourself as a retard who isn't mature enough to talk with the grown ups.


From what I gather...the only people Hitler liked were blond haired German people who were Nazis.

I think he hated everyone that didn't fit that description, with much emphasis on Jews, and still quite a bit for Liberals, intellectuals, and commies


----------



## koshergrl

toxicmedia said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...the Nazis saw the Church and Christianity as a threat to their policies. One-third of Germans were Catholics and two-thirds were Protestants. At the beginning they cooperated with the Nazis. They believed that the new government protected them from communism and maintained traditional morals and family values.
> *Links with the Catholic and Protestant Churches*
> "Hitler signed a *concordat* with the Pope in 1933. He promised full religious freedom for the Church and the Pope promised that he wouldn’t interfere in political matters.
> "Then, the Nazis started to close Catholic churches. Many monasteries were shut down and the Catholic Youth Organisation was abolished (remember that the Nazis had created the Hitler Youth Movement).
> "The Pope protested by issuing a letter in 1937, which was to be read in every Catholic Church. This didn’t have any impact at all.
> "Around 400 priests were arrested and sent to the Dachau concentration camp."
> 
> BBC - GCSE Bitesize What effect did the Nazis racial and religious policy have on life in Germany
> I'm so sick of progressive twits who start screaming "THE NAZIS WERE CHRISTIAN!" every time anyone points out how the DEPRAVITY of the Nazi party stemmed from it's PROGRESSIVE stance.
> 
> #1, even if they were, death camps are not a Christian tenet. They're a progressive one, though, and exist in some form or another in every single locale that allows progressivism to get a grip....
> 
> #2, the Nazis despised Christians.
> 
> You're welcome. Now go forth and try not to be such an ignoramus. The next time you feel compelled to squawk "Nazis were Christians" please stop you before you out yourself as a retard who isn't mature enough to talk with the grown ups.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I gather...the only people Hitler liked were blond haired German people who were Nazis.
> 
> I think he hated everyone that didn't fit that description, with much emphasis on Jews, and still quite a bit for Liberals, intellectuals, and commies
Click to expand...

 
Sounds like a progressive to me. They think humanity (except for the humans that are just like them) should be wiped off the face of the earth, and they are perfectly willing to nominate your group for eradication.


----------



## Asclepias

Jeremiah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since Hitler said so, it MUST be true.  A crazed, totalitarian dictator who starts world wars wouldn't LIE, would he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you know when he was lying or being truthful? Do you have a quote that says later on "I was just kidding about that earlier quote"?  If you did then you would have a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way you know when anyone is lying:  you look at their actions, and see if they agree with their words.  Gosh, now that I think about it, the Bible even says something like that:  You shall know them by their fruits.  It's almost as if God expected people to falsely claim to be Christians, or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fail. Christians have committed some of the worst atrocities known to man. That didnt make them not Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a faithful Catholic serving the Pope and Vatican in all he did - the truth is Catholicism is not a Christian faith - it is the antithesis of Christianity.  The anti - Christ Roman Vatican was behind both WWI and WWII and you can be sure they are even now behind the plannings of WWIII which we are now headed for.
Click to expand...

You do realize Catholicism is a branch of Christianity dont you?

Christian denomination - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"The Catholic Church is the largest Christian denomination with over 1.2 billion members—over half of all Christians worldwide—"


----------



## Asclepias

Cecilie1200 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since Hitler said so, it MUST be true.  A crazed, totalitarian dictator who starts world wars wouldn't LIE, would he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you know when he was lying or being truthful? Do you have a quote that says later on "I was just kidding about that earlier quote"?  If you did then you would have a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way you know when anyone is lying:  you look at their actions, and see if they agree with their words.  Gosh, now that I think about it, the Bible even says something like that:  You shall know them by their fruits.  It's almost as if God expected people to falsely claim to be Christians, or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fail. Christians have committed some of the worst atrocities known to man. That didnt make them not Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, I doubt you'd know the truth about "Christian atrocities" if it crawled up your pants leg.  Second of all, it actually WOULD make them not-Christians, or at the very least, extremely bad Christians.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you're so confused by the concept of telling lies from truth.  I'm guessing you get conned out of money a lot.
Click to expand...

"Extremely bad Christians" are still a subset of Christians. Logic helps in these matters.


----------



## chikenwing

Asclepias said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler lied to the churches in order to stave off their opposition.
> 
> Then he turned on them. He imprisoned and executed bishops, and if Protestant ministers refused to adopt the swastika as their symbol, to be worn in the church, they were tossed out.
> 
> 
> 
> What does all that have to do with the fact he considered himself a christian?
Click to expand...

If you can't figure that out??!! you can label anything what ever you like that doesn't mean it true,but then labels are an effective propaganda, hate tool,something you seem to embrase


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Asclepias said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since Hitler said so, it MUST be true.  A crazed, totalitarian dictator who starts world wars wouldn't LIE, would he?
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you know when he was lying or being truthful? Do you have a quote that says later on "I was just kidding about that earlier quote"?  If you did then you would have a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way you know when anyone is lying:  you look at their actions, and see if they agree with their words.  Gosh, now that I think about it, the Bible even says something like that:  You shall know them by their fruits.  It's almost as if God expected people to falsely claim to be Christians, or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fail. Christians have committed some of the worst atrocities known to man. That didnt make them not Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a faithful Catholic serving the Pope and Vatican in all he did - the truth is Catholicism is not a Christian faith - it is the antithesis of Christianity.  The anti - Christ Roman Vatican was behind both WWI and WWII and you can be sure they are even now behind the plannings of WWIII which we are now headed for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize Catholicism is a branch of Christianity dont you?
> 
> Christian denomination - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The Catholic Church is the largest Christian denomination with over 1.2 billion members—over half of all Christians worldwide—"
Click to expand...


NOT ACCORDING TO THE KING JAMES VERSION BIBLE IT ISN'T!  IT'S THE ANTI - CHRIST SYSTEM THAT REV. 17:4 WARNS ABOUT!  THERE ISN'T ANYTHING CHRISTIAN ABOUT IT, ASCEPLIAS!  THEY HAVE BEEN BEHIND WORLD WAR 1, WORLD WAR II AND NOW THE JESUIT GENERAL - BLACK POPE AND HIS JESUITS  ARE BEHIND THE SCENES PLOTTING FOR WW III!  CHRISTIAN CHURCH?   *THINK AGAIN!!!*


----------



## Asclepias

chikenwing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler lied to the churches in order to stave off their opposition.
> 
> Then he turned on them. He imprisoned and executed bishops, and if Protestant ministers refused to adopt the swastika as their symbol, to be worn in the church, they were tossed out.
> 
> 
> 
> What does all that have to do with the fact he considered himself a christian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't figure that out??!! you can label anything what ever you like that doesn't mean it true,but then labels are an effective propaganda, hate tool,something you seem to embrase
Click to expand...

Figure out what?  The point was that Hitler was pro Christian.


----------



## Asclepias

Jeremiah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you know when he was lying or being truthful? Do you have a quote that says later on "I was just kidding about that earlier quote"?  If you did then you would have a point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same way you know when anyone is lying:  you look at their actions, and see if they agree with their words.  Gosh, now that I think about it, the Bible even says something like that:  You shall know them by their fruits.  It's almost as if God expected people to falsely claim to be Christians, or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fail. Christians have committed some of the worst atrocities known to man. That didnt make them not Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a faithful Catholic serving the Pope and Vatican in all he did - the truth is Catholicism is not a Christian faith - it is the antithesis of Christianity.  The anti - Christ Roman Vatican was behind both WWI and WWII and you can be sure they are even now behind the plannings of WWIII which we are now headed for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize Catholicism is a branch of Christianity dont you?
> 
> Christian denomination - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The Catholic Church is the largest Christian denomination with over 1.2 billion members—over half of all Christians worldwide—"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT ACCORDING TO THE KING JAMES VERSION BIBLE IT ISN'T!  IT'S THE ANTI - CHRIST SYSTEM THAT REV. 17:4 WARNS ABOUT!  THERE ISN'T ANYTHING CHRISTIAN ABOUT IT, ASCEPLIAS!  THEY HAVE BEEN BEHIND WORLD WAR 1, WORLD WAR II AND NOW ARE BEHIND PLOTTING FOR WW III!  CHRISTIAN CHURCH?   *THINK AGAIN!!!*
Click to expand...

You cant pretend they arent christians because they werent model christians.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Asclepias said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same way you know when anyone is lying:  you look at their actions, and see if they agree with their words.  Gosh, now that I think about it, the Bible even says something like that:  You shall know them by their fruits.  It's almost as if God expected people to falsely claim to be Christians, or something.
> 
> 
> 
> You fail. Christians have committed some of the worst atrocities known to man. That didnt make them not Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a faithful Catholic serving the Pope and Vatican in all he did - the truth is Catholicism is not a Christian faith - it is the antithesis of Christianity.  The anti - Christ Roman Vatican was behind both WWI and WWII and you can be sure they are even now behind the plannings of WWIII which we are now headed for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize Catholicism is a branch of Christianity dont you?
> 
> Christian denomination - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The Catholic Church is the largest Christian denomination with over 1.2 billion members—over half of all Christians worldwide—"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT ACCORDING TO THE KING JAMES VERSION BIBLE IT ISN'T!  IT'S THE ANTI - CHRIST SYSTEM THAT REV. 17:4 WARNS ABOUT!  THERE ISN'T ANYTHING CHRISTIAN ABOUT IT, ASCEPLIAS!  THEY HAVE BEEN BEHIND WORLD WAR 1, WORLD WAR II AND NOW ARE BEHIND PLOTTING FOR WW III!  CHRISTIAN CHURCH?   *THINK AGAIN!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant pretend they arent christians because they werent model christians.
Click to expand...

*Their entire mission (Black pope / Jesuit General & Jesuits) is to hunt down and murder /destroy the Christians (protestants are Christians, Asceplias)  What part of that do you not understand? They've been doing it from the very beginning!!!*

*  They are even now warming up for their next worldwide Inquisition!  Open your eyes.*


----------



## toxicmedia

koshergrl said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...the Nazis saw the Church and Christianity as a threat to their policies. One-third of Germans were Catholics and two-thirds were Protestants. At the beginning they cooperated with the Nazis. They believed that the new government protected them from communism and maintained traditional morals and family values.
> *Links with the Catholic and Protestant Churches*
> "Hitler signed a *concordat* with the Pope in 1933. He promised full religious freedom for the Church and the Pope promised that he wouldn’t interfere in political matters.
> "Then, the Nazis started to close Catholic churches. Many monasteries were shut down and the Catholic Youth Organisation was abolished (remember that the Nazis had created the Hitler Youth Movement).
> "The Pope protested by issuing a letter in 1937, which was to be read in every Catholic Church. This didn’t have any impact at all.
> "Around 400 priests were arrested and sent to the Dachau concentration camp."
> 
> BBC - GCSE Bitesize What effect did the Nazis racial and religious policy have on life in Germany
> I'm so sick of progressive twits who start screaming "THE NAZIS WERE CHRISTIAN!" every time anyone points out how the DEPRAVITY of the Nazi party stemmed from it's PROGRESSIVE stance.
> 
> #1, even if they were, death camps are not a Christian tenet. They're a progressive one, though, and exist in some form or another in every single locale that allows progressivism to get a grip....
> 
> #2, the Nazis despised Christians.
> 
> You're welcome. Now go forth and try not to be such an ignoramus. The next time you feel compelled to squawk "Nazis were Christians" please stop you before you out yourself as a retard who isn't mature enough to talk with the grown ups.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I gather...the only people Hitler liked were blond haired German people who were Nazis.
> 
> I think he hated everyone that didn't fit that description, with much emphasis on Jews, and still quite a bit for Liberals, intellectuals, and commies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a progressive to me. They think humanity (except for the humans that are just like them) should be wiped off the face of the earth, and they are perfectly willing to nominate your group for eradication.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure I'm going to regret asking, but do you think Progressives in the US want to eradicate other groups not like them?


----------



## koshergrl

toxicmedia said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...the Nazis saw the Church and Christianity as a threat to their policies. One-third of Germans were Catholics and two-thirds were Protestants. At the beginning they cooperated with the Nazis. They believed that the new government protected them from communism and maintained traditional morals and family values.
> *Links with the Catholic and Protestant Churches*
> "Hitler signed a *concordat* with the Pope in 1933. He promised full religious freedom for the Church and the Pope promised that he wouldn’t interfere in political matters.
> "Then, the Nazis started to close Catholic churches. Many monasteries were shut down and the Catholic Youth Organisation was abolished (remember that the Nazis had created the Hitler Youth Movement).
> "The Pope protested by issuing a letter in 1937, which was to be read in every Catholic Church. This didn’t have any impact at all.
> "Around 400 priests were arrested and sent to the Dachau concentration camp."
> 
> BBC - GCSE Bitesize What effect did the Nazis racial and religious policy have on life in Germany
> I'm so sick of progressive twits who start screaming "THE NAZIS WERE CHRISTIAN!" every time anyone points out how the DEPRAVITY of the Nazi party stemmed from it's PROGRESSIVE stance.
> 
> #1, even if they were, death camps are not a Christian tenet. They're a progressive one, though, and exist in some form or another in every single locale that allows progressivism to get a grip....
> 
> #2, the Nazis despised Christians.
> 
> You're welcome. Now go forth and try not to be such an ignoramus. The next time you feel compelled to squawk "Nazis were Christians" please stop you before you out yourself as a retard who isn't mature enough to talk with the grown ups.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I gather...the only people Hitler liked were blond haired German people who were Nazis.
> 
> I think he hated everyone that didn't fit that description, with much emphasis on Jews, and still quite a bit for Liberals, intellectuals, and commies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a progressive to me. They think humanity (except for the humans that are just like them) should be wiped off the face of the earth, and they are perfectly willing to nominate your group for eradication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to regret asking, but do you think Progressives in the US want to eradicate other groups not like them?
Click to expand...

 
Yup. Ask Guano or any of the Joes what they think should happen to Christians.

Ask them what should happen to the babies and women of poor people (and not just in the US).

Ask them what they think should happen to people who are in comas, who are retarded, who are old.

That's right..they think they should all be offed.

And those are the policies that got the Nazis into trouble. The Nazis aren't hated for being a political group..they're considered vile monsters because they latched on to the Progressive movement and took it to it's logical (and beloved by Progressives) end.


----------



## toxicmedia

koshergrl said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...the Nazis saw the Church and Christianity as a threat to their policies. One-third of Germans were Catholics and two-thirds were Protestants. At the beginning they cooperated with the Nazis. They believed that the new government protected them from communism and maintained traditional morals and family values.
> *Links with the Catholic and Protestant Churches*
> "Hitler signed a *concordat* with the Pope in 1933. He promised full religious freedom for the Church and the Pope promised that he wouldn’t interfere in political matters.
> "Then, the Nazis started to close Catholic churches. Many monasteries were shut down and the Catholic Youth Organisation was abolished (remember that the Nazis had created the Hitler Youth Movement).
> "The Pope protested by issuing a letter in 1937, which was to be read in every Catholic Church. This didn’t have any impact at all.
> "Around 400 priests were arrested and sent to the Dachau concentration camp."
> 
> BBC - GCSE Bitesize What effect did the Nazis racial and religious policy have on life in Germany
> I'm so sick of progressive twits who start screaming "THE NAZIS WERE CHRISTIAN!" every time anyone points out how the DEPRAVITY of the Nazi party stemmed from it's PROGRESSIVE stance.
> 
> #1, even if they were, death camps are not a Christian tenet. They're a progressive one, though, and exist in some form or another in every single locale that allows progressivism to get a grip....
> 
> #2, the Nazis despised Christians.
> 
> You're welcome. Now go forth and try not to be such an ignoramus. The next time you feel compelled to squawk "Nazis were Christians" please stop you before you out yourself as a retard who isn't mature enough to talk with the grown ups.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I gather...the only people Hitler liked were blond haired German people who were Nazis.
> 
> I think he hated everyone that didn't fit that description, with much emphasis on Jews, and still quite a bit for Liberals, intellectuals, and commies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a progressive to me. They think humanity (except for the humans that are just like them) should be wiped off the face of the earth, and they are perfectly willing to nominate your group for eradication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to regret asking, but do you think Progressives in the US want to eradicate other groups not like them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
Click to expand...

Okay...so, are Democrats out to eradicate other groups not like them?...like the Nazis did?


----------



## koshergrl

chikenwing said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler lied to the churches in order to stave off their opposition.
> 
> Then he turned on them. He imprisoned and executed bishops, and if Protestant ministers refused to adopt the swastika as their symbol, to be worn in the church, they were tossed out.
> 
> 
> 
> What does all that have to do with the fact he considered himself a christian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't figure that out??!! you can label anything what ever you like that doesn't mean it true,but then labels are an effective propaganda, hate tool,something you seem to embrase
Click to expand...

 
Yes, his Christianity is why he stated that the church posed a huge threat, and is why he imprisoned and killed Catholic AND Protestant bishops and church leaders.


----------



## koshergrl

toxicmedia said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...the Nazis saw the Church and Christianity as a threat to their policies. One-third of Germans were Catholics and two-thirds were Protestants. At the beginning they cooperated with the Nazis. They believed that the new government protected them from communism and maintained traditional morals and family values.
> *Links with the Catholic and Protestant Churches*
> "Hitler signed a *concordat* with the Pope in 1933. He promised full religious freedom for the Church and the Pope promised that he wouldn’t interfere in political matters.
> "Then, the Nazis started to close Catholic churches. Many monasteries were shut down and the Catholic Youth Organisation was abolished (remember that the Nazis had created the Hitler Youth Movement).
> "The Pope protested by issuing a letter in 1937, which was to be read in every Catholic Church. This didn’t have any impact at all.
> "Around 400 priests were arrested and sent to the Dachau concentration camp."
> 
> BBC - GCSE Bitesize What effect did the Nazis racial and religious policy have on life in Germany
> I'm so sick of progressive twits who start screaming "THE NAZIS WERE CHRISTIAN!" every time anyone points out how the DEPRAVITY of the Nazi party stemmed from it's PROGRESSIVE stance.
> 
> #1, even if they were, death camps are not a Christian tenet. They're a progressive one, though, and exist in some form or another in every single locale that allows progressivism to get a grip....
> 
> #2, the Nazis despised Christians.
> 
> You're welcome. Now go forth and try not to be such an ignoramus. The next time you feel compelled to squawk "Nazis were Christians" please stop you before you out yourself as a retard who isn't mature enough to talk with the grown ups.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I gather...the only people Hitler liked were blond haired German people who were Nazis.
> 
> I think he hated everyone that didn't fit that description, with much emphasis on Jews, and still quite a bit for Liberals, intellectuals, and commies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a progressive to me. They think humanity (except for the humans that are just like them) should be wiped off the face of the earth, and they are perfectly willing to nominate your group for eradication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to regret asking, but do you think Progressives in the US want to eradicate other groups not like them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay...so, are Democrats out to eradicate other groups not like them?...like the Nazis did?
Click to expand...

 

I answered already.


----------



## toxicmedia

koshergrl said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I gather...the only people Hitler liked were blond haired German people who were Nazis.
> 
> I think he hated everyone that didn't fit that description, with much emphasis on Jews, and still quite a bit for Liberals, intellectuals, and commies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a progressive to me. They think humanity (except for the humans that are just like them) should be wiped off the face of the earth, and they are perfectly willing to nominate your group for eradication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to regret asking, but do you think Progressives in the US want to eradicate other groups not like them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay...so, are Democrats out to eradicate other groups not like them?...like the Nazis did?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I answered already.
Click to expand...

Wow......kay bye......


----------



## whitehall

The Pope would make a deal with the devil to protect the Vatican from looting by barbarians. It doesn't mean Nazi Germany was sympathetic toward Christianity. As a matter of fact Communist propaganda and communists that ran the FDR administration have created the myth that Hitler was a right wing conservative when the acronym Nazi is short for "socialist nationalist". Hitler and Joe Stalin were allies before Hitler double crossed the Bolschevic and Stalin realized he could get a better deal by bullshitting dopey old FDR..


----------



## Cecilie1200

Asclepias said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since Hitler said so, it MUST be true.  A crazed, totalitarian dictator who starts world wars wouldn't LIE, would he?
> 
> 
> 
> So how do you know when he was lying or being truthful? Do you have a quote that says later on "I was just kidding about that earlier quote"?  If you did then you would have a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way you know when anyone is lying:  you look at their actions, and see if they agree with their words.  Gosh, now that I think about it, the Bible even says something like that:  You shall know them by their fruits.  It's almost as if God expected people to falsely claim to be Christians, or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fail. Christians have committed some of the worst atrocities known to man. That didnt make them not Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First of all, I doubt you'd know the truth about "Christian atrocities" if it crawled up your pants leg.  Second of all, it actually WOULD make them not-Christians, or at the very least, extremely bad Christians.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear you're so confused by the concept of telling lies from truth.  I'm guessing you get conned out of money a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "Extremely bad Christians" are still a subset of Christians. Logic helps in these matters.
Click to expand...


In Hitler's case, given the hostility of his actions toward Christians and the fact that even more Christians died in the camps than did Jews - not to mention his other gems of truth and probity, such as "We will not invade Poland" - I'm going to go out on a limb and say he was lying to lull people into a false sense of security.  While I realize that judging the state of someone else's soul is a sin, I feel certain that, in this case, God will probably forgive my hubris.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Asclepias said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler lied to the churches in order to stave off their opposition.
> 
> Then he turned on them. He imprisoned and executed bishops, and if Protestant ministers refused to adopt the swastika as their symbol, to be worn in the church, they were tossed out.
> 
> 
> 
> What does all that have to do with the fact he considered himself a christian?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you can't figure that out??!! you can label anything what ever you like that doesn't mean it true,but then labels are an effective propaganda, hate tool,something you seem to embrase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figure out what?  The point was that Hitler was pro Christian.
Click to expand...


I guess that memo never got to the millions of Christians who died in the concentration camps, huh?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Asclepias said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same way you know when anyone is lying:  you look at their actions, and see if they agree with their words.  Gosh, now that I think about it, the Bible even says something like that:  You shall know them by their fruits.  It's almost as if God expected people to falsely claim to be Christians, or something.
> 
> 
> 
> You fail. Christians have committed some of the worst atrocities known to man. That didnt make them not Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a faithful Catholic serving the Pope and Vatican in all he did - the truth is Catholicism is not a Christian faith - it is the antithesis of Christianity.  The anti - Christ Roman Vatican was behind both WWI and WWII and you can be sure they are even now behind the plannings of WWIII which we are now headed for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize Catholicism is a branch of Christianity dont you?
> 
> Christian denomination - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The Catholic Church is the largest Christian denomination with over 1.2 billion members—over half of all Christians worldwide—"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT ACCORDING TO THE KING JAMES VERSION BIBLE IT ISN'T!  IT'S THE ANTI - CHRIST SYSTEM THAT REV. 17:4 WARNS ABOUT!  THERE ISN'T ANYTHING CHRISTIAN ABOUT IT, ASCEPLIAS!  THEY HAVE BEEN BEHIND WORLD WAR 1, WORLD WAR II AND NOW ARE BEHIND PLOTTING FOR WW III!  CHRISTIAN CHURCH?   *THINK AGAIN!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant pretend they arent christians because they werent model christians.
Click to expand...


I can look at their anti-Christian behavior and say they were liars.  The question is, why can't you?  Do you believe everything you're told?


----------



## Asclepias

Cecilie1200 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fail. Christians have committed some of the worst atrocities known to man. That didnt make them not Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a faithful Catholic serving the Pope and Vatican in all he did - the truth is Catholicism is not a Christian faith - it is the antithesis of Christianity.  The anti - Christ Roman Vatican was behind both WWI and WWII and you can be sure they are even now behind the plannings of WWIII which we are now headed for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize Catholicism is a branch of Christianity dont you?
> 
> Christian denomination - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The Catholic Church is the largest Christian denomination with over 1.2 billion members—over half of all Christians worldwide—"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT ACCORDING TO THE KING JAMES VERSION BIBLE IT ISN'T!  IT'S THE ANTI - CHRIST SYSTEM THAT REV. 17:4 WARNS ABOUT!  THERE ISN'T ANYTHING CHRISTIAN ABOUT IT, ASCEPLIAS!  THEY HAVE BEEN BEHIND WORLD WAR 1, WORLD WAR II AND NOW ARE BEHIND PLOTTING FOR WW III!  CHRISTIAN CHURCH?   *THINK AGAIN!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant pretend they arent christians because they werent model christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can look at their anti-Christian behavior and say they were liars.  The question is, why can't you?  Do you believe everything you're told?
Click to expand...


There are plenty of people that are Christians who lie and exhibit anti-christian behavior.  You are looking at Christians with rose colored glasses. Take them off.  

No I dont believe everything I'm told. I investigate for myself. If I believed everything I was told I would call people that believed in God idiots.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Asclepias said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a faithful Catholic serving the Pope and Vatican in all he did - the truth is Catholicism is not a Christian faith - it is the antithesis of Christianity.  The anti - Christ Roman Vatican was behind both WWI and WWII and you can be sure they are even now behind the plannings of WWIII which we are now headed for.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize Catholicism is a branch of Christianity dont you?
> 
> Christian denomination - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The Catholic Church is the largest Christian denomination with over 1.2 billion members—over half of all Christians worldwide—"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT ACCORDING TO THE KING JAMES VERSION BIBLE IT ISN'T!  IT'S THE ANTI - CHRIST SYSTEM THAT REV. 17:4 WARNS ABOUT!  THERE ISN'T ANYTHING CHRISTIAN ABOUT IT, ASCEPLIAS!  THEY HAVE BEEN BEHIND WORLD WAR 1, WORLD WAR II AND NOW ARE BEHIND PLOTTING FOR WW III!  CHRISTIAN CHURCH?   *THINK AGAIN!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant pretend they arent christians because they werent model christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can look at their anti-Christian behavior and say they were liars.  The question is, why can't you?  Do you believe everything you're told?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of people that are Christians who lie and exhibit anti-christian behavior.  You are looking at Christians with rose colored glasses. Take them off.
> 
> No I dont believe everything I'm told. I investigate for myself. If I believed everything I was told I would call people that believed in God idiots.
Click to expand...


There are plenty of people who believe all manner of ridiculous shit, but have no ability to substantiate it.  Kind of the way you can't substantiate your "Hitler was a Christian" stance.  "He said so!" doesn't work with Hitler any more than it does with Obama and "You can keep your doctor".

Take your brain out of the shrink wrap, plug it in, and use it.  All this naivete and unreasoning emotion from you is making my head hurt.


----------



## Asclepias

Cecilie1200 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize Catholicism is a branch of Christianity dont you?
> 
> Christian denomination - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The Catholic Church is the largest Christian denomination with over 1.2 billion members—over half of all Christians worldwide—"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT ACCORDING TO THE KING JAMES VERSION BIBLE IT ISN'T!  IT'S THE ANTI - CHRIST SYSTEM THAT REV. 17:4 WARNS ABOUT!  THERE ISN'T ANYTHING CHRISTIAN ABOUT IT, ASCEPLIAS!  THEY HAVE BEEN BEHIND WORLD WAR 1, WORLD WAR II AND NOW ARE BEHIND PLOTTING FOR WW III!  CHRISTIAN CHURCH?   *THINK AGAIN!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant pretend they arent christians because they werent model christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can look at their anti-Christian behavior and say they were liars.  The question is, why can't you?  Do you believe everything you're told?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of people that are Christians who lie and exhibit anti-christian behavior.  You are looking at Christians with rose colored glasses. Take them off.
> 
> No I dont believe everything I'm told. I investigate for myself. If I believed everything I was told I would call people that believed in God idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of people who believe all manner of ridiculous shit, but have no ability to substantiate it.  Kind of the way you can't substantiate your "Hitler was a Christian" stance.  "He said so!" doesn't work with Hitler any more than it does with Obama and "You can keep your doctor".
> 
> Take your brain out of the shrink wrap, plug it in, and use it.  All this naivete and unreasoning emotion from you is making my head hurt.
Click to expand...

When people say they are of a certain faith and practice it then there is not much to argue or think about. Its easy to substantiate.

I'm not emotional as I dont have a stake in this one way or another.


----------



## koshergrl

Asclepias said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT ACCORDING TO THE KING JAMES VERSION BIBLE IT ISN'T!  IT'S THE ANTI - CHRIST SYSTEM THAT REV. 17:4 WARNS ABOUT!  THERE ISN'T ANYTHING CHRISTIAN ABOUT IT, ASCEPLIAS!  THEY HAVE BEEN BEHIND WORLD WAR 1, WORLD WAR II AND NOW ARE BEHIND PLOTTING FOR WW III!  CHRISTIAN CHURCH?   *THINK AGAIN!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> You cant pretend they arent christians because they werent model christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can look at their anti-Christian behavior and say they were liars.  The question is, why can't you?  Do you believe everything you're told?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of people that are Christians who lie and exhibit anti-christian behavior.  You are looking at Christians with rose colored glasses. Take them off.
> 
> No I dont believe everything I'm told. I investigate for myself. If I believed everything I was told I would call people that believed in God idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of people who believe all manner of ridiculous shit, but have no ability to substantiate it.  Kind of the way you can't substantiate your "Hitler was a Christian" stance.  "He said so!" doesn't work with Hitler any more than it does with Obama and "You can keep your doctor".
> 
> Take your brain out of the shrink wrap, plug it in, and use it.  All this naivete and unreasoning emotion from you is making my head hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When people say they are of a certain faith and practice it then there is not much to argue or think about. Its easy to substantiate.
> 
> I'm not emotional as I dont have a stake in this one way or another.
Click to expand...

 
No, youi're an unemotional liar, I buy that.

But Hitler wasn't a Christian, anymore than he was right-wing.


----------



## mgh80

The Nazis sent thousands of Catholics priests to concentration camps. Fact.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Asclepias said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> NOT ACCORDING TO THE KING JAMES VERSION BIBLE IT ISN'T!  IT'S THE ANTI - CHRIST SYSTEM THAT REV. 17:4 WARNS ABOUT!  THERE ISN'T ANYTHING CHRISTIAN ABOUT IT, ASCEPLIAS!  THEY HAVE BEEN BEHIND WORLD WAR 1, WORLD WAR II AND NOW ARE BEHIND PLOTTING FOR WW III!  CHRISTIAN CHURCH?   *THINK AGAIN!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> You cant pretend they arent christians because they werent model christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can look at their anti-Christian behavior and say they were liars.  The question is, why can't you?  Do you believe everything you're told?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of people that are Christians who lie and exhibit anti-christian behavior.  You are looking at Christians with rose colored glasses. Take them off.
> 
> No I dont believe everything I'm told. I investigate for myself. If I believed everything I was told I would call people that believed in God idiots.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are plenty of people who believe all manner of ridiculous shit, but have no ability to substantiate it.  Kind of the way you can't substantiate your "Hitler was a Christian" stance.  "He said so!" doesn't work with Hitler any more than it does with Obama and "You can keep your doctor".
> 
> Take your brain out of the shrink wrap, plug it in, and use it.  All this naivete and unreasoning emotion from you is making my head hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When people say they are of a certain faith and practice it then there is not much to argue or think about. Its easy to substantiate.
> 
> I'm not emotional as I dont have a stake in this one way or another.
Click to expand...

 
When people say they are of a certain faith and DON'T practice it, there's not much to argue or think about . . . unless you have an agenda you're peddling irregardless of facts and common sense.

Suuuure you don't.  That's why you cling to one argument in the face of any and all evidence:  because you're a disinterested observer.  Speaking of recognizing a liar when one appears . . .


----------



## Thunderbird

The anti-Christian bigots should examine the facts:

You Mean Hitler Wasn t A Priest - WorldWide Religious News

Articles The Nazis and Christianity

Was Hitler a Christian - Dinesh D Souza - Page 1


----------



## Agit8r

And there are no Christians who persecute other Christians?  Maybe you should read a freaking history book.


----------



## there4eyeM

Isn't all this a bit like Lincoln's story about a dog's five legs?


----------



## Politico

Nutz said:


> A rare thank you to koshergrl.


Hey pick up a book is my line!


----------



## Ravi

The vast majority of nazis were Christian.


----------



## there4eyeM

Oxymoron: Christian Nazi

translation: hypocrite or liar


----------



## Cecilie1200

Agit8r said:


> And there are no Christians who persecute other Christians?  Maybe you should read a freaking history book.


 
Not really as a general rule, no.  It's been many centuries since Christian sects really felt the need to do much more than bicker and snipe at each other.  I think by the 1930s in Europe, it's safe to say that anyone professing Christianity and then imprisoning, torturing, and killing millions of Christians was most likely lying through his teeth for propaganda purposes, in order to lull people into a false sense of security and passivity.

Discernment is really a wonderful skill to learn.


----------



## there4eyeM

There seems to be some problem in PC English in distinguishing between discernment and judgement.


----------



## Cecilie1200

there4eyeM said:


> There seems to be some problem in PC English in distinguishing between discernment and judgement.


 
Even if you consider them to be synonyms, I still don't have a problem with that.  Only a hypocrite believes that he never makes judgements, and only a fool believes that he SHOULD never make judgements.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

koshergrl said:


> "...the Nazis saw the Church and Christianity as a threat to their policies. One-third of Germans were Catholics and two-thirds were Protestants. At the beginning they cooperated with the Nazis. They believed that the new government protected them from communism and maintained traditional morals and family values.
> *Links with the Catholic and Protestant Churches*
> "Hitler signed a *concordat* with the Pope in 1933. He promised full religious freedom for the Church and the Pope promised that he wouldn’t interfere in political matters.
> "Then, the Nazis started to close Catholic churches. Many monasteries were shut down and the Catholic Youth Organisation was abolished (remember that the Nazis had created the Hitler Youth Movement).
> "The Pope protested by issuing a letter in 1937, which was to be read in every Catholic Church. This didn’t have any impact at all.
> "Around 400 priests were arrested and sent to the Dachau concentration camp."
> 
> BBC - GCSE Bitesize What effect did the Nazis racial and religious policy have on life in Germany
> I'm so sick of progressive twits who start screaming "THE NAZIS WERE CHRISTIAN!" every time anyone points out how the DEPRAVITY of the Nazi party stemmed from it's PROGRESSIVE stance.
> 
> #1, even if they were, death camps are not a Christian tenet. They're a progressive one, though, and exist in some form or another in every single locale that allows progressivism to get a grip....
> 
> #2, the Nazis despised Christians.
> 
> You're welcome. Now go forth and try not to be such an ignoramus. The next time you feel compelled to squawk "Nazis were Christians" please stop you before you out yourself as a retard who isn't mature enough to talk with the grown ups.




"The Red Cross and the Vatican both helped thousands of Nazi war criminals and collaborators to escape after the second world war, according to a book that pulls together evidence from unpublished documents.

The Red Cross has previously acknowledged that its efforts to help refugees were used by Nazis because administrators were overwhelmed, but the research suggests the numbers were much higher than thought.

The documents – which are discussed in Steinacher's book Nazis on the Run: How Hitler's henchmen fled justice – offer a significant insight into Vatican thinking, particularly, because its own archives beyond 1939 are still closed. The Vatican has consistently refused to comment.

Steinacher believes the Vatican's help was based on a hoped-for revival of European Christianity and dread of the Soviet Union. But through the Vatican Refugee Commission, war criminals were knowingly provided with false identities."
Red Cross and Vatican helped thousands of Nazis to escape World news The Guardian

Oops.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Delta4Embassy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...the Nazis saw the Church and Christianity as a threat to their policies. One-third of Germans were Catholics and two-thirds were Protestants. At the beginning they cooperated with the Nazis. They believed that the new government protected them from communism and maintained traditional morals and family values.
> *Links with the Catholic and Protestant Churches*
> "Hitler signed a *concordat* with the Pope in 1933. He promised full religious freedom for the Church and the Pope promised that he wouldn’t interfere in political matters.
> "Then, the Nazis started to close Catholic churches. Many monasteries were shut down and the Catholic Youth Organisation was abolished (remember that the Nazis had created the Hitler Youth Movement).
> "The Pope protested by issuing a letter in 1937, which was to be read in every Catholic Church. This didn’t have any impact at all.
> "Around 400 priests were arrested and sent to the Dachau concentration camp."
> 
> BBC - GCSE Bitesize What effect did the Nazis racial and religious policy have on life in Germany
> I'm so sick of progressive twits who start screaming "THE NAZIS WERE CHRISTIAN!" every time anyone points out how the DEPRAVITY of the Nazi party stemmed from it's PROGRESSIVE stance.
> 
> #1, even if they were, death camps are not a Christian tenet. They're a progressive one, though, and exist in some form or another in every single locale that allows progressivism to get a grip....
> 
> #2, the Nazis despised Christians.
> 
> You're welcome. Now go forth and try not to be such an ignoramus. The next time you feel compelled to squawk "Nazis were Christians" please stop you before you out yourself as a retard who isn't mature enough to talk with the grown ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Red Cross and the Vatican both helped thousands of Nazi war criminals and collaborators to escape after the second world war, according to a book that pulls together evidence from unpublished documents.
> 
> The Red Cross has previously acknowledged that its efforts to help refugees were used by Nazis because administrators were overwhelmed, but the research suggests the numbers were much higher than thought.
> 
> The documents – which are discussed in Steinacher's book Nazis on the Run: How Hitler's henchmen fled justice – offer a significant insight into Vatican thinking, particularly, because its own archives beyond 1939 are still closed. The Vatican has consistently refused to comment.
> 
> Steinacher believes the Vatican's help was based on a hoped-for revival of European Christianity and dread of the Soviet Union. But through the Vatican Refugee Commission, war criminals were knowingly provided with false identities."
> Red Cross and Vatican helped thousands of Nazis to escape World news The Guardian
> 
> Oops.
Click to expand...

 
The Guardian?  Really?  Remind me to get right on not giving a rat's ass what they swear to.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

Cecilie1200 said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...the Nazis saw the Church and Christianity as a threat to their policies. One-third of Germans were Catholics and two-thirds were Protestants. At the beginning they cooperated with the Nazis. They believed that the new government protected them from communism and maintained traditional morals and family values.
> *Links with the Catholic and Protestant Churches*
> "Hitler signed a *concordat* with the Pope in 1933. He promised full religious freedom for the Church and the Pope promised that he wouldn’t interfere in political matters.
> "Then, the Nazis started to close Catholic churches. Many monasteries were shut down and the Catholic Youth Organisation was abolished (remember that the Nazis had created the Hitler Youth Movement).
> "The Pope protested by issuing a letter in 1937, which was to be read in every Catholic Church. This didn’t have any impact at all.
> "Around 400 priests were arrested and sent to the Dachau concentration camp."
> 
> BBC - GCSE Bitesize What effect did the Nazis racial and religious policy have on life in Germany
> I'm so sick of progressive twits who start screaming "THE NAZIS WERE CHRISTIAN!" every time anyone points out how the DEPRAVITY of the Nazi party stemmed from it's PROGRESSIVE stance.
> 
> #1, even if they were, death camps are not a Christian tenet. They're a progressive one, though, and exist in some form or another in every single locale that allows progressivism to get a grip....
> 
> #2, the Nazis despised Christians.
> 
> You're welcome. Now go forth and try not to be such an ignoramus. The next time you feel compelled to squawk "Nazis were Christians" please stop you before you out yourself as a retard who isn't mature enough to talk with the grown ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Red Cross and the Vatican both helped thousands of Nazi war criminals and collaborators to escape after the second world war, according to a book that pulls together evidence from unpublished documents.
> 
> The Red Cross has previously acknowledged that its efforts to help refugees were used by Nazis because administrators were overwhelmed, but the research suggests the numbers were much higher than thought.
> 
> The documents – which are discussed in Steinacher's book Nazis on the Run: How Hitler's henchmen fled justice – offer a significant insight into Vatican thinking, particularly, because its own archives beyond 1939 are still closed. The Vatican has consistently refused to comment.
> 
> Steinacher believes the Vatican's help was based on a hoped-for revival of European Christianity and dread of the Soviet Union. But through the Vatican Refugee Commission, war criminals were knowingly provided with false identities."
> Red Cross and Vatican helped thousands of Nazis to escape World news The Guardian
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Guardian?  Really?  Remind me to get right on not giving a rat's ass what they swear to.
Click to expand...



Red Cross and the Vatican helped thousands of Nazis escape - Telegraph

The Middle East where one catastrophe begets another National Catholic Reporter

"Because of what I learned in graduate school about the Shoah (the Holocaust), the high percentage of Catholics in the Nazi army, and the "ratlines" by which the Vatican helped Nazis to escape Europe after World War II, among other things, I concluded that as a Catholic I was not entitled to an opinion about the state of Israel."

Book Review Nazis on the Run - WSJ

"Having done extensive research in newly opened archives in the Vatican and at the International Committee of the Red Cross in Geneva, Mr. Steinacher describes broadly how many Nazis escaped justice and Germany, where, as Frederick Taylor shows us, the end-game of the war played out between Europe's increasingly fractious Soviet and Western occupiers."

Dumbass.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Delta4Embassy said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...the Nazis saw the Church and Christianity as a threat to their policies. One-third of Germans were Catholics and two-thirds were Protestants. At the beginning they cooperated with the Nazis. They believed that the new government protected them from communism and maintained traditional morals and family values.
> *Links with the Catholic and Protestant Churches*
> "Hitler signed a *concordat* with the Pope in 1933. He promised full religious freedom for the Church and the Pope promised that he wouldn’t interfere in political matters.
> "Then, the Nazis started to close Catholic churches. Many monasteries were shut down and the Catholic Youth Organisation was abolished (remember that the Nazis had created the Hitler Youth Movement).
> "The Pope protested by issuing a letter in 1937, which was to be read in every Catholic Church. This didn’t have any impact at all.
> "Around 400 priests were arrested and sent to the Dachau concentration camp."
> 
> BBC - GCSE Bitesize What effect did the Nazis racial and religious policy have on life in Germany
> I'm so sick of progressive twits who start screaming "THE NAZIS WERE CHRISTIAN!" every time anyone points out how the DEPRAVITY of the Nazi party stemmed from it's PROGRESSIVE stance.
> 
> #1, even if they were, death camps are not a Christian tenet. They're a progressive one, though, and exist in some form or another in every single locale that allows progressivism to get a grip....
> 
> #2, the Nazis despised Christians.
> 
> You're welcome. Now go forth and try not to be such an ignoramus. The next time you feel compelled to squawk "Nazis were Christians" please stop you before you out yourself as a retard who isn't mature enough to talk with the grown ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Red Cross and the Vatican both helped thousands of Nazi war criminals and collaborators to escape after the second world war, according to a book that pulls together evidence from unpublished documents.
> 
> The Red Cross has previously acknowledged that its efforts to help refugees were used by Nazis because administrators were overwhelmed, but the research suggests the numbers were much higher than thought.
> 
> The documents – which are discussed in Steinacher's book Nazis on the Run: How Hitler's henchmen fled justice – offer a significant insight into Vatican thinking, particularly, because its own archives beyond 1939 are still closed. The Vatican has consistently refused to comment.
> 
> Steinacher believes the Vatican's help was based on a hoped-for revival of European Christianity and dread of the Soviet Union. But through the Vatican Refugee Commission, war criminals were knowingly provided with false identities."
> Red Cross and Vatican helped thousands of Nazis to escape World news The Guardian
> 
> Oops.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Guardian?  Really?  Remind me to get right on not giving a rat's ass what they swear to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Red Cross and the Vatican helped thousands of Nazis escape - Telegraph
> 
> The Middle East where one catastrophe begets another National Catholic Reporter
> 
> "Because of what I learned in graduate school about the Shoah (the Holocaust), the high percentage of Catholics in the Nazi army, and the "ratlines" by which the Vatican helped Nazis to escape Europe after World War II, among other things, I concluded that as a Catholic I was not entitled to an opinion about the state of Israel."
> 
> Book Review Nazis on the Run - WSJ
> 
> "Having done extensive research in newly opened archives in the Vatican and at the International Committee of the Red Cross in Geneva, Mr. Steinacher describes broadly how many Nazis escaped justice and Germany, where, as Frederick Taylor shows us, the end-game of the war played out between Europe's increasingly fractious Soviet and Western occupiers."
> 
> Dumbass.
Click to expand...

 
Ooh, a book review.  You really know how to cite unimpeachable sources, dontcha?  Life must be really easy when you're a rabid, simpleminded partisan idealogue.

I'm going to have to pick this up later when I get home from work.


----------



## koshergrl

Delta4Embassy said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...the Nazis saw the Church and Christianity as a threat to their policies. One-third of Germans were Catholics and two-thirds were Protestants. At the beginning they cooperated with the Nazis. They believed that the new government protected them from communism and maintained traditional morals and family values.
> *Links with the Catholic and Protestant Churches*
> "Hitler signed a *concordat* with the Pope in 1933. He promised full religious freedom for the Church and the Pope promised that he wouldn’t interfere in political matters.
> "Then, the Nazis started to close Catholic churches. Many monasteries were shut down and the Catholic Youth Organisation was abolished (remember that the Nazis had created the Hitler Youth Movement).
> "The Pope protested by issuing a letter in 1937, which was to be read in every Catholic Church. This didn’t have any impact at all.
> "Around 400 priests were arrested and sent to the Dachau concentration camp."
> 
> BBC - GCSE Bitesize What effect did the Nazis racial and religious policy have on life in Germany
> I'm so sick of progressive twits who start screaming "THE NAZIS WERE CHRISTIAN!" every time anyone points out how the DEPRAVITY of the Nazi party stemmed from it's PROGRESSIVE stance.
> 
> #1, even if they were, death camps are not a Christian tenet. They're a progressive one, though, and exist in some form or another in every single locale that allows progressivism to get a grip....
> 
> #2, the Nazis despised Christians.
> 
> You're welcome. Now go forth and try not to be such an ignoramus. The next time you feel compelled to squawk "Nazis were Christians" please stop you before you out yourself as a retard who isn't mature enough to talk with the grown ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The Red Cross and the Vatican both helped thousands of Nazi war criminals and collaborators to escape after the second world war, according to a book that pulls together evidence from unpublished documents.
> 
> The Red Cross has previously acknowledged that its efforts to help refugees were used by Nazis because administrators were overwhelmed, but the research suggests the numbers were much higher than thought.
> 
> The documents – which are discussed in Steinacher's book Nazis on the Run: How Hitler's henchmen fled justice – offer a significant insight into Vatican thinking, particularly, because its own archives beyond 1939 are still closed. The Vatican has consistently refused to comment.
> 
> Steinacher believes the Vatican's help was based on a hoped-for revival of European Christianity and dread of the Soviet Union. But through the Vatican Refugee Commission, war criminals were knowingly provided with false identities."
> Red Cross and Vatican helped thousands of Nazis to escape World news The Guardian
> 
> Oops.
Click to expand...

 
Yes, the anti-Christian (and pro-Nazi) lunatics maintain that the church was pro-Nazi.

But the rest of the world knows the truth.


----------



## Thunderbird

Delta4Embassy said:


> The Red Cross has previously acknowledged that its efforts to help refugees were used by Nazis because administrators were overwhelmed,


Helping people escape Communist invaders is not a bad thing.  Are you aware of the mass rape and murder committed by the Communists?

Katyn massacre

Operation Keelhaul

Harrowing Memoir German Woman Writes Ground-Breaking Account of WW2 Rape - SPIEGEL ONLINE

It could be argued that helping even bad people escape was the right thing to do.  Everyone deserves a fair hearing, and Communist dictators didn't permit fair trials.

And no one helped Jews during the Nazi era as much as the Vatican.

Pope Pius XII Saved Thousands of Jews - Shalom Life

A Righteous Gentile Pope Pius XII and the Jews

Rabbi Says Pope Saved More Jews From Holocaust than Schindler CNS News


----------



## rdean

And yet, so many Christians seem very pro Nazi.  Curious.


----------



## Thunderbird

These guys offer hatred of religion, neo-Nazism, and bad music:


----------



## Agit8r

Cecilie1200 said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are no Christians who persecute other Christians?  Maybe you should read a freaking history book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really as a general rule, no.  It's been many centuries since Christian sects really felt the need to do much more than bicker and snipe at each other.  I think by the 1930s in Europe, it's safe to say that anyone professing Christianity and then imprisoning, torturing, and killing millions of Christians was most likely lying through his teeth for propaganda purposes, in order to lull people into a false sense of security and passivity.
> 
> Discernment is really a wonderful skill to learn.
Click to expand...


Northern Ireland cooled down in the late 1990's. Rwandan genocide was mid-90's. Bosnia was early 90's. During the 80's there was Central America...


----------



## zaangalewa

Asclepias said:


>



What a wonder - on March 25 1928 a decree of the Holy Office condemned antisemitism and Hitler started only some month later not to be any longer an antisemite but to become a christian while his gangs sang in the streets messages like "beat the blacks until they are dust". No - not this blacks - this blacks: clerics and priests. What a luck that Hitler never was a liar in his life so he's still 70 years after his death trustworthy.

If in those days someone believed in the words of Hitler then I'm able to understand this - but if today anyone believes in anything what Hitler said then ... ¿what to say? ... is this not a kind of suicide of the will really to learn something out of the deeds of an intrigant hateful tyrant like Hitler?


----------



## rightwinger

All Nazis and almost all of Germany (except the Jews of course) were Christians

It was Christians who were turning their neighbors in to the Nazis.
It was Christians participating in the persecution of the Jews.
It was Christians operating the death camps
It was Christians who looked the other way

Rewriting history does not change that



.


----------



## Thunderbird

Agit8r said:


> Rwandan genocide was mid-90's.


Don't forget the intimate connection between the Hutu extremists and the French led by (agnostic) President Mitterrand.  Mitterrand "supported, armed, trained and fought with Hutu extremists who were determined to wipe out the minority Tutsis."



> Bosnia was early 90's.


 Milosevic, like many of the Serbian ethnic cleansers, was an atheist.



> During the 80's there was Central America...


Please don't overlook the atrocities of (devoutly atheist) Communists in Central America.

FrontPage Magazine - Remembering Sandinista Genocide

The conflicts you mentioned have little or nothing to do with religion, they result from ethnic nationalism or class hostility.

Have you heard the old joke:

Two men in Dublin, Ireland, pulled an atheist into the alley and were robbing him. He protested and they asked, "Are ye Catholic or Protestant?"

He claimed, "Neither, I'm an atheist."

The two conferred for a minute, and then one asked, "But, are you a Catholic atheist or a Protestant atheist?"


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> All Nazis and almost all of Germany (except the Jews of course) were Christians
> 
> It was Christians who were turning their neighbors in to the Nazis.
> It was Christians participating in the persecution of the Jews.
> It was Christians operating the death camps
> It was Christians who looked the other way
> 
> Rewriting history does not change that
> 
> 
> 
> .



The strange thing: I don't have any problem to be a Catholic in Germany although Hitler murdered lots of members of the jewish part of my families. What's wrong?


----------



## rightwinger

The claim that the Nazis may not have been pro-Christian is overridden by the fact that Christians were pro-Nazi

Nazis were very clear in their position on Jews and racial purity. German Christians bought in to the "Jewish Problem" and assisted the Nazis in its implementation


----------



## zaangalewa

Asclepias said:


> ... What does all that have to do with the fact he considered himself a christian?



¿Who? ..  ¿What? ... ¿Why? ... Hitler for example earned money with his book "K[r]ampf". How? Very easy - in Germany it was an old costum of the state to give everyone  a nice print of the bible who married. Hitler replaced the bible with his book "Mein K[r]ampf". That's one reason why "Mein K[r]ampf" was one of the most sold and most seldom read books in Germany. Or would you read Hitlers "Mein Krampf" in honeymoon? ... Another provable fact in this context: Nearly never one of the leading Nazis or of the private army of the Nazi - the SS - married in a church. The Nazis were not Christians - that's absurde. In the days of the most important christian and jewish celebrations I have the feeling they were even more agressive.


----------



## Thunderbird

rightwinger said:


> All Nazis and almost all of Germany (except the Jews of course) were Christians


No.

Quote: Weimar Germany largely had abandoned Christianity and increasingly was embracing hedonism, Marxism and paganism.  There, decline of Christianity in Germany led directly to the rise of Nazism. Professor Henri Lichtenberger in his 1937 book, _The Third Reich_, describes the religious life of the Weimar Republic as a place in which the large cities were "spiritual cemeteries" with almost no believers at all, except for those who were members of the clergy.

Link: Articles The Nazis and Christianity



> It was Christians who looked the other way


What an ignorant statement!  Christians saved 100s of 1000s of Jews and Christians provided the most determined opposition to the Nazis.

Just a few of the many Christians who fought the Nazis: Clemens August Graf von Galen, Claus von Stauffenberg, Maximilian Kolbe, Corrie ten Boom, Dietrich Bonhoeffer

Please also recognize that some Jewish people cooperated with the Nazis.

Rewriting history does not change that.

Please apologize for spreading your ill-informed bigotry.


----------



## JakeStarkey

I will answer for kg: no, the dems and pubs are not out to wipe out other groups.

Almost all German and Austrian Nazis were christened and baptized in a religious domination.

Yes, many Nazis attended church.

Let's stay on the rails, guys.


----------



## rightwinger

Thunderbird said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Nazis and almost all of Germany (except the Jews of course) were Christians
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was Christians who looked the other way
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What an ignorant statement!  Christians saved 100s of 1000s of Jews and Christians provided the most determined opposition to the Nazis.
> 
> Just a few of the many Christians who fought the Nazis: Clemens August Graf von Galen, Claus von Stauffenberg, Maximilian Kolbe, Corrie ten Boom, Dietrich Bonhoeffer
> 
> Please also recognize that some Jewish people cooperated with the Nazis.
> 
> Rewriting history does not change that.
> 
> Please apologize for spreading your ill-informed bigotry.
Click to expand...

 
You are one sick fuck

In your attempt to exonerate the collective guilt of Germans Christian population you point to a few cases where christians helped jews and a few cases where Jews were forced to assist the Nazis

The Nazis could not have done what they did without the help of Germanys Christians


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> The claim that the Nazis may not have been pro-Christian is overridden by the fact that Christians were pro-Nazi
> 
> Nazis were very clear in their position on Jews and racial purity. German Christians bought in to the "Jewish Problem" and assisted the Nazis in its implementation



Do you know what an Aryan is? No? That's exactly what the most Germans know about Aryans. In Germany lived suddenly one German who was a Jew under 200 Germans who were suddenly Aryans. That's what propagated darwinistic nonsense is able to do with people if they don't have any idea about how political propaganda works.


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> ... The Nazis could not have done what they did without the help of Germanys Christians



And what means this concrete?


----------



## rightwinger

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... The Nazis could not have done what they did without the help of Germanys Christians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what means this concrete?
Click to expand...

 
I'm not sure of what point you are trying to make

I did not see many Christians flocking to help Schindler did you?

Why were there not millions of Christian Schindlers in Germany to help the Jews?


----------



## Thunderbird

rightwinger said:


> You are one sick fuck


The sick fuck would be the one uses lies to attack Christians while again using lies to cover up the crimes of pro-Nazi Zionists.



> In your attempt to exonerate the collective guilt of Germans Christian population you point to a few cases where christians helped jews


You are such an ignorant clown.  Many Christians, including German Christians, risked their lives - many died saving Jews.  Christians saved 100s of 1000s of Jews!

*How Pius XII Protected Jews*

*'Pope Pius XII saved thousands of Jews'*
New research has found that Pope Pius XII may have facilitated the exodus of about 200,000 Jews from Germany shortly after Kristallnacht, the Daily Telegraph reports.

And what about all the Christian soldiers who died to stop the Nazis?



> and a few cases where Jews were forced to assist the Nazis


You are a liar.  The article I linked to above doesn't say the Zionists were forced to assist the Nazis!

Please educate yourself about Zionist Avraham Stern and his eager pursuit of an alliance with the Nazis.


----------



## Thunderbird

Here's Hitler admiring history's most famous atheist:






From William L. Shirer (1959), The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich

quote:  Hitler often visited the Nietzsche museum in Weimar and publicized his *veneration for the philosopher by posing for photographs of himself staring in rapture at the bust of the great man.*

quote:  Finally there was Nietzsche's prophecy of *the coming elite who would rule the world and from whom the superman would spring*. In The Will to Power he exclaims: "A daring and ruler race is building itself up.... The aim should be to prepare a transvaluation of values for a particularly strong kind of man, most highly gifted in intellect and will. This man and the elite around him will become the 'lords of the earth'." Such rantings from one of Germany's most original minds must have struck a responsive chord in Hitler's littered mind. At any rate he appropriated them for his own--not only the thoughts but the philosopher's penchant for grotesque exaggeration, and often his very words. *"Lords of the Earth"* is a familiar expression in Mein Kampf.


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> ...
> I'm not sure of what point you are trying to make



Point? It's unimportnat wether I win or lose in context with such questions. If I'm wrong then don't believe what I say - if I'm right then believe what I say.



> I did not see many Christians flocking to help Schindler did you?



You saw nothing because you was not alive in those days. What you don't understand: Schindler was a Nazi. Other people were not Nazis and so they tried not to do what Schindler tried to do. Schindler is a great man because he saw he was on a wrong way and was encouraged enough to try to change this. And Spielberg is a great man because he analyzed in Schindler the problems of his enemies.

In Germany the situation is not so easy comparable with the situation in Poland where even the polish People ("minor race") had to fight for their own survival too. Question: What do you do if the police arrests someone in your country? Do you fight with the policemen or do you think they are arresting criminals? You don't have any idea how simple it was to catch a Jew in Germany. The state sent Jews for example just simple a paper where was writtien they will be imprisoned because they are criminals.



> Why were there not millions of Christian Schindlers in Germany to help the Jews?



What is your imagination now? Let me give you the example from the Netherlands where nearly no Jew survived. The people in the Netherlands were very tolerant. But they had good informations about their own population - adresses where Jews lived and so on. And there lived also some Nazis. They arrested the Jews and transported them into extermination camps in Poland and other countries. That's it. Some Jews were able to hide themselve with the help fo friends - I guess everyone knows Anne Frank for example. But the Nazis payed just simple some money - not a lot - for every Jew they caught if someone gave them informations.


----------



## irosie91

this debate will never end.   -------no group did  IT ALL-----    Germany was well prepared to commit genocide by
the teachings of both the catholic church and Martin Luther-------genocide does not require a  MAJORITY
of population-----it requires enough of the leadership and
enough of passivity of the population and only a very little
participation of the general populace----just enough.   I am confident that MOST GERMANS  would not have WANTED to participate----most did not want to know---
some resisted but not enough.     John  XXIII   was the first pope to decide  ---"enough is enough"     Pope Pius was not up to his job-----he should have lain his own body in the way of the transport trains-----he was a coward-----so they made him a SAINT.     If he had done the  RIGHT thing----he would have ended up in
heaven----so what stopped him?


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are one sick fuck
> 
> 
> 
> The sick fuck would be the one uses lies to attack Christians while again using lies to cover up the crimes of pro-Nazi Zionists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your attempt to exonerate the collective guilt of Germans Christian population you point to a few cases where christians helped jews
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such an ignorant clown.  Many Christians, including German Christians, risked their lives - many died saving Jews.  Christians saved 100s of 1000s of Jews!
> 
> *How Pius XII Protected Jews*
> 
> *'Pope Pius XII saved thousands of Jews'*
> New research has found that Pope Pius XII may have facilitated the exodus of about 200,000 Jews from Germany shortly after Kristallnacht, the Daily Telegraph reports.
> 
> And what about all the Christian soldiers who died to stop the Nazis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a few cases where Jews were forced to assist the Nazis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar.  The article I linked to above doesn't say the Zionists were forced to assist the Nazis!
> 
> Please educate yourself about Zionist Avraham Stern and his eager pursuit of an alliance with the Nazis.
Click to expand...


I am fully educated about  Avraham Stern-----his philosophy to  SAVE JEWS-----was the same as that of  the Pharisee jew----JESUS.   WHO SAID-------
   "render unto ceasar, that which is ceasar's"
In fact the PHARISEE JEW----Josephus Flavius tried
the same thing. -----gee you are dim.      Amongst jews the debate regarding   FIGHT   vs   COMPROMISE/cooperate ---
has been going on for more than 2500 years.


----------



## Ravi

Just goes to show how evil Christian nations can be.


----------



## rightwinger

irosie91 said:


> this debate will never end.   -------no group did  IT ALL-----    Germany was well prepared to commit genocide by
> the teachings of both the catholic church and Martin Luther-------genocide does not require a  MAJORITY
> of population-----it requires enough of the leadership and
> enough of passivity of the population and only a very little
> participation of the general populace----just enough.   I am confident that MOST GERMANS  would not have WANTED to participate----most did not want to know---
> some resisted but not enough.     John  XXIII   was the first pope to decide  ---"enough is enough"     Pope Pius was not up to his job-----he should have lain his own body in the way of the transport trains-----he was a coward-----so they made him a SAINT.     If he had done the  RIGHT thing----he would have ended up in
> heaven----so what stopped him?


 
My concern with the Germans is they did not exhibit any of the virtues of the Christianity they professed. While they may not have directly bought into genocide, they had no problem contributing to it

The German culture turned on the Jews, bought in to them being sub human and not worthy of being more than a slave labor force

In the same vein, I blame Christians in America for their treatment of blacks. Don't they read the Bible they hold so dear?


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> birdbrain
> [You are such an ignorant clown.  Many Christians, including German Christians, risked their lives - many died saving Jews.  Christians saved 100s of 1000s of Jews!
> 
> rosie---nope---not hundreds of thousands---more like tens of thousands against the millions Christians murdered
> 
> *How Pius XII Protected Jews*
> 
> *'Pope Pius XII saved thousands of Jews'*
> New research has found that Pope Pius XII may have facilitated the exodus of about 200,000 Jews from Germany shortly after Kristallnacht, the Daily Telegraph reports.
> 
> rosie Pope pius was in a POSITION to save all the jews of catholic Poland and Hungary-----millions were
> murdered
> 
> And what about all the Christian soldiers who died to stop the Nazis?
> rosie ---the overwhelming majority had no interest
> in that which their fellow Christians were dong to
> jews thruout europe
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this debate will never end.   -------no group did  IT ALL-----    Germany was well prepared to commit genocide by
> the teachings of both the catholic church and Martin Luther-------genocide does not require a  MAJORITY
> of population-----it requires enough of the leadership and
> enough of passivity of the population and only a very little
> participation of the general populace----just enough.   I am confident that MOST GERMANS  would not have WANTED to participate----most did not want to know---
> some resisted but not enough.     John  XXIII   was the first pope to decide  ---"enough is enough"     Pope Pius was not up to his job-----he should have lain his own body in the way of the transport trains-----he was a coward-----so they made him a SAINT.     If he had done the  RIGHT thing----he would have ended up in
> heaven----so what stopped him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My concern with the Germans is they did not exhibit any of the virtues of the Christianity they professed. While they may not have directly bought into genocide, they had no problem contributing to it
> 
> The German culture turned on the Jews, bought in to them being sub human and not worthy of being more than a slave labor force
> 
> In the same vein, I blame Christians in America for their treatment of blacks. Don't they read the Bible they hold so dear?
Click to expand...


 rosie ---most are not really blameworthy-----most people are passive


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this debate will never end.   -------no group did  IT ALL-----    Germany was well prepared to commit genocide by
> the teachings of both the catholic church and Martin Luther-------genocide does not require a  MAJORITY
> of population-----it requires enough of the leadership and
> enough of passivity of the population and only a very little
> participation of the general populace----just enough.   I am confident that MOST GERMANS  would not have WANTED to participate----most did not want to know---
> some resisted but not enough.     John  XXIII   was the first pope to decide  ---"enough is enough"     Pope Pius was not up to his job-----he should have lain his own body in the way of the transport trains-----he was a coward-----so they made him a SAINT.     If he had done the  RIGHT thing----he would have ended up in
> heaven----so what stopped him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My concern with the Germans is they did not exhibit any of the virtues of the Christianity they professed. While they may not have directly bought into genocide, they had no problem contributing to it
> 
> The German culture turned on the Jews, bought in to them being sub human and not worthy of being more than a slave labor force
> 
> In the same vein, I blame Christians in America for their treatment of blacks. Don't they read the Bible they hold so dear?
Click to expand...


I am not sure that  so many Germans were such ardent christians    It does seem true that some ardent
Christians were also ardent Nazis    (  Josef and
Magda Goebbels-----managed to combine Catholicism
with Nazism)------but probably not lots.   ------
Christians.


----------



## rightwinger

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this debate will never end.   -------no group did  IT ALL-----    Germany was well prepared to commit genocide by
> the teachings of both the catholic church and Martin Luther-------genocide does not require a  MAJORITY
> of population-----it requires enough of the leadership and
> enough of passivity of the population and only a very little
> participation of the general populace----just enough.   I am confident that MOST GERMANS  would not have WANTED to participate----most did not want to know---
> some resisted but not enough.     John  XXIII   was the first pope to decide  ---"enough is enough"     Pope Pius was not up to his job-----he should have lain his own body in the way of the transport trains-----he was a coward-----so they made him a SAINT.     If he had done the  RIGHT thing----he would have ended up in
> heaven----so what stopped him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My concern with the Germans is they did not exhibit any of the virtues of the Christianity they professed. While they may not have directly bought into genocide, they had no problem contributing to it
> 
> The German culture turned on the Jews, bought in to them being sub human and not worthy of being more than a slave labor force
> 
> In the same vein, I blame Christians in America for their treatment of blacks. Don't they read the Bible they hold so dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rosie ---most are not really blameworthy-----most people are passive
Click to expand...

 
To the contrary......It seems they were quite active in accepting and participating


----------



## zaangalewa

Jeremiah said:


> ... Hitler was a faithful Catholic serving the Pope and Vatican in all he did - the truth is Catholicism is not a Christian faith - it is the antithesis of Christianity.  The anti - Christ Roman Vatican was behind both WWI and WWII and you can be sure they are even now behind the plannings of WWIII which we are now headed for.



What's the name of your church?


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this debate will never end.   -------no group did  IT ALL-----    Germany was well prepared to commit genocide by
> the teachings of both the catholic church and Martin Luther-------genocide does not require a  MAJORITY
> of population-----it requires enough of the leadership and
> enough of passivity of the population and only a very little
> participation of the general populace----just enough.   I am confident that MOST GERMANS  would not have WANTED to participate----most did not want to know---
> some resisted but not enough.     John  XXIII   was the first pope to decide  ---"enough is enough"     Pope Pius was not up to his job-----he should have lain his own body in the way of the transport trains-----he was a coward-----so they made him a SAINT.     If he had done the  RIGHT thing----he would have ended up in
> heaven----so what stopped him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My concern with the Germans is they did not exhibit any of the virtues of the Christianity they professed. While they may not have directly bought into genocide, they had no problem contributing to it
> 
> The German culture turned on the Jews, bought in to them being sub human and not worthy of being more than a slave labor force
> 
> In the same vein, I blame Christians in America for their treatment of blacks. Don't they read the Bible they hold so dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rosie ---most are not really blameworthy-----most people are passive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To the contrary......It seems they were quite active in accepting and participating
Click to expand...


a minority-----just cheering adolf----is not really
PARTICIPATION


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Hitler was a faithful Catholic serving the Pope and Vatican in all he did - the truth is Catholicism is not a Christian faith - it is the antithesis of Christianity.  The anti - Christ Roman Vatican was behind both WWI and WWII and you can be sure they are even now behind the plannings of WWIII which we are now headed for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the name of your church?
Click to expand...


I doubt that adolf was much of a catholic-----but a very interesting factoid is that he  SO MUCH ADMIRED
the ardent catholic wife of Josef Goebbels----Magda---
that he made her his  OFFICIAL NAZI PARTY HOSTESS------something like a FIRST LADY  position.
---magda----in church with her white veil-----he was nuts about her.       Magda and her large gaggle of kids----(the toddlers she dosed with cyanide before
dosing herself in the Berlin Bunker)    lived lots with
dear uncle  ADOLF---very affectionately.    There was
no actual official Nazi partyline AGAINST  Christianity----or for that I know of---.    Dear Uncle ADOLF's religion seems to have Nazism-----the problem he had with Christianity -----doctrinal ----a bit of a mild conflict that could be overcome


----------



## rightwinger

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this debate will never end.   -------no group did  IT ALL-----    Germany was well prepared to commit genocide by
> the teachings of both the catholic church and Martin Luther-------genocide does not require a  MAJORITY
> of population-----it requires enough of the leadership and
> enough of passivity of the population and only a very little
> participation of the general populace----just enough.   I am confident that MOST GERMANS  would not have WANTED to participate----most did not want to know---
> some resisted but not enough.     John  XXIII   was the first pope to decide  ---"enough is enough"     Pope Pius was not up to his job-----he should have lain his own body in the way of the transport trains-----he was a coward-----so they made him a SAINT.     If he had done the  RIGHT thing----he would have ended up in
> heaven----so what stopped him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My concern with the Germans is they did not exhibit any of the virtues of the Christianity they professed. While they may not have directly bought into genocide, they had no problem contributing to it
> 
> The German culture turned on the Jews, bought in to them being sub human and not worthy of being more than a slave labor force
> 
> In the same vein, I blame Christians in America for their treatment of blacks. Don't they read the Bible they hold so dear?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> rosie ---most are not really blameworthy-----most people are passive
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To the contrary......It seems they were quite active in accepting and participating
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> a minority-----just cheering adolf----is not really
> PARTICIPATION
Click to expand...

 
Christians in Germany did more than cheer at rallys. They actively turned on their Jewish neighbors, reported them to the Nazis, stole their businesses and looked the other way at atrocities being committed

Not very Christian


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> (  Josef and
> Magda Goebbels-----managed to combine Catholicism
> with Nazism)------but probably not lots.   ------
> Christians.


Goebbels was a fanatical anti-Christian!

Quote: Though raised a Catholic, *Goebbels was one of the most aggressive anti-Christian radicals in the Hitler regime and saw the conflict with the Churches as a priority concern.* *The Nazi regime intended to destroy Christianity in Germany, if it could.* Though Hitler was often prepared to restrain his anticlericalism out of political considerations,* his inflammatory comments to his colleagues gave underlings like Goebbels all the license needed to intensify their anti-Church Struggle.* On 8 April 1941, Goebbels wrote that Hitler *'hates Christianity,* because it has crippled all that is noble in humanity." He wrote on 29 December 1939, that Hitler viewed Christianity as a "symptom of decay" and added his own opinion: "Rightly so. It is a branch of the Jewish race. This can be seen in the similarity of their religious rites. Both (Judaism and Christianity) have no point of contact to the animal element, and thus, in the end they will be destroyed".

*Clergy, nuns and lay leaders were targeted, leading to thousands of arrests over the ensuing years,* often on trumped up charges of currency smuggling or "immorality". Goebbels led the Nazi persecution of the clergy. In 1933, the Nazis established a Reich Chamber of Authorship and Reich Press Chamber under the Reich Cultural Chamber of the Ministry for Propaganda. Dissident writers were terrorised. The flourishing Christian press of Germany faced censorship and closure. Finally in March 1941, *Goebbels banned all Church press*, on the pretext of a "paper shortage".

LINK


----------



## zaangalewa

Delta4Embassy said:


> ... "The Red Cross and the Vatican both helped thousands of Nazi war criminals and collaborators to escape after the second world war, according to a book that pulls together evidence from unpublished documents.
> 
> The Red Cross has previously acknowledged that its efforts to help refugees were used by Nazis because administrators were overwhelmed, but the research suggests the numbers were much higher than thought.
> 
> The documents – which are discussed in Steinacher's book Nazis on the Run: How Hitler's henchmen fled justice – offer a significant insight into Vatican thinking, particularly, because its own archives beyond 1939 are still closed. The Vatican has consistently refused to comment.
> 
> Steinacher believes the Vatican's help was based on a hoped-for revival of European Christianity and dread of the Soviet Union. But through the Vatican Refugee Commission, war criminals were knowingly provided with false identities."
> Red Cross and Vatican helped thousands of Nazis to escape World news The Guardian
> 
> Oops.



Easy to understand what really had happened: Millions of Germans were displaced persons after world war 2. Lots of cities were bombed down. No one had any idea what to do with all this people. Lots of People lost everything and no one had a home for them. In this situation the Caritas and the Red Cross had to register people and this registration was often combined with new passports. If someone said "I'm Joe Smith" and others said "That's true - he is Joe Smith" then this man was Joe Smith. Caritas and Red Cross were not policemen who had any possibility to control this. But everyone needed a passport - otherwise he had no chance.


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> ... My concern with the Germans is they did not exhibit any of the virtues of the Christianity they professed. While they may not have directly bought into genocide, they had no problem contributing to it
> 
> The German culture turned on the Jews, bought in to them being sub human and not worthy of being more than a slave labor force ...



You know less than nothing very loud. Heinrich Himmler massmurdered german Jews because he was convinced only two superior races are able to rule the world: Germans xor Jews. The Nazis were ... more than mad ... supermad ... completly insane.


----------



## rightwinger

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... My concern with the Germans is they did not exhibit any of the virtues of the Christianity they professed. While they may not have directly bought into genocide, they had no problem contributing to it
> 
> The German culture turned on the Jews, bought in to them being sub human and not worthy of being more than a slave labor force ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know nothing very loud. Heinrich Himmler massmurdered Jews because he was s convinced only two superior races are able to rule the world: Germans and Jews.
Click to expand...

 
Does nothing to absolve the German Christians who helped him


----------



## irosie91

[QUOTE="Thunderbird,

*Clergy, nuns and lay leaders were targeted, leading to thousands of arrests over the ensuing *The flourishing Christian press of Germany faced censorship and closure. Finally in March 1941, *Goebbels banned all Church press*, on the pretext of a "paper shortage".

LINK[/QUOTE]

try reading your link again,   bird-brain.     It is all conjecture-----fact is that as adults both magda and
josef were ardent catholics-------and never renounced
their Catholicism -----nor were they excommunicated.
As big shots in the  NAZI party and personal friends of
Adolf------even the  US  catholic priest leader did not
renounce them-------ALL THRU THE WAR  and beyond'

censorship of the church news is the best you can do---and also prosecution of  clerics who defied the Nazis------ You got wholesale destruction of churches and  death marches for priests and nuns?


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> ... Does nothing to absolve the German Christians who helped him



Who are you? A Nazi? You have less than no knowledge what you are speaking about - but you are convinced you are right.


----------



## rightwinger

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Does nothing to absolve the German Christians who helped him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you? A Nazi? You have less than no knowledge what you are speaking about - but you are convinced you are right.
Click to expand...

 
Rewriting history does not help your case

The culpability of the German people is well established


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Does nothing to absolve the German Christians who helped him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you? A Nazi? You have less than no knowledge what you are speaking about - but you are convinced you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rewriting history does not help your case
> 
> The culpability of the German people is well established
Click to expand...


So you are thinking I murdered the jewish members of my family because I'm a german catholic? What's your next step of impertinence?


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Does nothing to absolve the German Christians who helped him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you? A Nazi? You have less than no knowledge what you are speaking about - but you are convinced you are right.
Click to expand...


MOST persons who supported  ADOLF HITLER and the NAZI party-----in the 1930s  were Christians-----lots of ardent Christians----church going types.   ALL  of the leaders and officials were Christians.    Hitler's youth consisted OVERWHELMINGLY  of  Christians.
Not tell us again that there was a plan to commit
genocide on  CHRISTIANS


----------



## rightwinger

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Does nothing to absolve the German Christians who helped him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you? A Nazi? You have less than no knowledge what you are speaking about - but you are convinced you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rewriting history does not help your case
> 
> The culpability of the German people is well established
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are thinking I murdered the jewish members of my family because I'm a german catholic? What's your next step of impertinence?
Click to expand...


Do tell us about the Jewish members of your family and what your catholic  members did to protect them in the 1930s


----------



## guno

To deny the influence of Christianity on Hitler and its role in World War II, means that you must ignore history and forever bar yourself from understanding the source of German anti-Semitism and how the WWII atrocities occurred.

By using historical evidence of Hitler's and his henchmen's own words

Hitler s Christianity


----------



## koshergrl

The level of delusion is amazing. You wouldn't think history could repeat itself..but it can.


----------



## rightwinger

koshergrl said:


> The level of delusion is amazing. You wouldn't think history could repeat itself..but it can.



I can guess which side you would have been on


----------



## guno

Adolf Hitler, in a speech delivered April 12, 1922, and published in his _My New Order:_

My feeling as a Christian points me to my Lord and Savior as a fighter. It points me to the man who once in loneliness, surrounded only by a few followers, recognized these Jews for what they were and summoned men to fight against them and who, God's truth! was greatest not as a sufferer but as a fighter.

In boundless love as a Christian and as a man I read through the passage which tells us how the Lord at last rose in His might and seized the scourge to drive out of the Temple the brood of vipers and adders. How terrific was his fight against the Jewish poison.

Today, after two thousand years, with deepest emotion I recognize more profoundly than ever before the fact that it was for this that He had to shed his blood upon the Cross.


----------



## guno

List of hitler's quotes on christianity, his religion


"I have followed [the Church] in giving our party program the
character of unalterable finality, like the Creed. The Church has
never allowed the Creed to be interfered with. It is fifteen hundred
years since it was formulated, but every suggestion for its
amendment, every logical criticism, or attack on it, has been
rejected. The Church has realized that anything and everything can be
built up on a document of that sort, no matter how contradictory or
irreconcilable with it. The faithful will swallow it whole, so long
as logical reasoning is never allowed to be brought to bear on it.”

[Adolf Hitler, from Rauschning, _The Voice of Destruction_, pp. 239-40]

"The greatness of Christianity did not lie in attempted negotiations
for compromise with any similar philosophical opinions in the ancient
world, but in its inexorable fanaticism in preaching and fighting for
its own doctrine.”

[Adolf Hitler, “Mein Kampf” Vol. 1 Chapter 12]


List of Hitler quotes he was quite the vocal Catholic Pharyngula


----------



## guno

rightwinger said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The level of delusion is amazing. You wouldn't think history could repeat itself..but it can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can guess which side you would have been on
Click to expand...



most probably as a camp guard


----------



## Agit8r

rightwinger said:


> The claim that the Nazis may not have been pro-Christian is overridden by the fact that Christians were pro-Nazi
> 
> Nazis were very clear in their position on Jews and racial purity. German Christians bought in to the "Jewish Problem" and assisted the Nazis in its implementation



Yes.  Except that the Christians invented the "Jewish Problem" and the Nazis exploited it for political gain.


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> try reading your link again,


  I provide you with facts and you ignore them.  Do you understand why people dismiss you as joke? lol

Where's your evidence irosie91?


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> try reading your link again,   bird-brain.
> 
> 
> 
> Where's your evidence irosie91?  I provide you with facts and you ignore them.  Do you understand why people dismiss you as joke? lol
Click to expand...


you provided a meaningless opinion piece that PROVES, nothing-----birdbrain.   In fact
your silly article  equates  "thouands of arrests of Christians"----with the murder of millions of
jews in the same period of tie------and tried to style the arrests of Christians for whatever
reason as   HATRED OF CHRISTIANITY and persecution thereof


----------



## Thunderbird

Here are some quotes from _Hitler's Table Talk 1941-1944: His Private Conversations.  _Really he sounds just like the twisted anti-Christian fanatics you sometimes encounter on the internet.

"The heaviest blow that ever struck humanity was the coming of Christianity. Bolshevism is Christianity's illegitimate child. Both are inventions of the Jew. The deliberate lie in the matter of religion was introduced into the world by Christianity. Bolshevism practices a lie of the same nature, when it claims to bring liberty to men, whereas in reality it seeks only to enslave them. In the ancient world, the relations between men and gods were founded on an instinctive respect. It was a world enlightened by the idea of tolerance. Christianity was the first creed in the world to exterminate its adversaries in the name of love. Its key-note is intolerance."

"Without Christianity, we should not have had Islam. The Roman Empire, under Germanic influence, would have developed in the direction of world-domination, and humanity would not have extinguished fifteen centuries of civilization at a single stroke."

"Let it not be said that Christianity brought man the life of the soul, for that evolution was in the natural order of things. The result of the collapse of the Roman Empire was a night that lasted for centuries."

"Christianity is a rebellion against natural law, a protest against nature. Taken to its logical extreme, Christianity would mean the systematic cultivation of the human failure."

"Science cannot lie, for it's always striving, according to the momentary state of knowledge, to deduce what is true. When it makes a mistake, it does so in good faith. It's Christianity that's the liar. It's in perpetual conflict with itself."
"The reason why the ancient world was so pure, light and serene was that it knew nothing of the two great scourges : the pox and Christianity."

"Christianity is a prototype of Bolshevism: the mobilization by the Jew of the masses of slaves with the object of undermining society. Thus one understands that the healthy elements of the Roman world were proof against this doctrine."

"Of old, it was in the name of Christianity. Today, it's in the name of Bolshevism. Yesterday, the instigator was Saul: the instigator to-day, Mardochai. Saul has changed into St. Paul, and Mardochai into Karl Marx. By exterminating this pest, we shall do humanity a service of which our soldiers can have no idea."

"After all, it was only between the sixth and eighth centuries that Christianity was imposed on our peoples by princes who had an alliance of interests with the shavelings. Our peoples had previously succeeded in living all right without this religion. I have six divisions of SS composed of men absolutely indifferent in matters of religion. It doesn't prevent them from going to their deaths with serenity in their souls."

"But Christianity is an invention of sick brains: one could imagine nothing more senseless, nor any more indecent way of turning the idea of the Godhead into a mockery."

"Pure Christianity—the Christianity of the catacombs—is concerned with translating the Christian doctrine into facts. It leads quite simply to the annihilation of mankind. It is merely whole-hearted Bolshevism, under a tinsel of metaphysics."

"It was Christianity that brought about the fall of Rome—not the Germans or the Huns. What Bolshevism is achieving to-day on the materialist and technical level, Christianity had achieved on the metaphysical level."

"One cannot succeed in conceiving how much cruelty, ignominy and falsehood the intrusion of Christianity has spelt for this world of ours."

"It is Jewry that always destroys this order. It constantly provokes the revolt of the weak against the strong, of bestiality against intelligence, of quantity against quality. It took fourteen centuries for Christianity to reach the peak of savagery and stupidity. We would therefore be wrong to sin by excess of confidence and proclaim our definite victory over Bolshevism. The more we render the Jew incapable of harming us, the more we shall protect ourselves from this danger. The Jew plays in nature the role of a catalyzing element. A people that is rid of its Jews returns spontaneously to the natural order."


----------



## irosie91

reads like the musings of  Martin Luther who was obsessed with PURGING  Christianity of  JEWISH 
INFLUENCES-------so???     where does he advocate
the extermination of Christians? ----he just wants that
jewish love thing thrown out


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> you provided a meaningless opinion piece that PROVES, nothing


I didn't ask for more incoherent rambling irosie91.  I asked for evidence.  You said "fact is that as adults both magda and
josef were ardent catholics".  Now where is your evidence?


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you provided a meaningless opinion piece that PROVES, nothing
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask for more incoherent rambling irosie91.  I asked for evidence.  You said "fact is that as adults both magda and
> josef were ardent catholics".  Now where is your evidence?
Click to expand...


read the history of their lives.   In fact Magda actually
converted to Catholicism as an adult.    She never renounced it.     Nor did the church renounce her.    Josef came from a very strictly catholic family----he
never renounced it.    He parroted hitler who parroted
martin luther regarding the  JEWISH elements in
Catholicism -------St Paul-----the convert to Judaism --
and early founder of Christianity produced a diseased
product--------None of the three advocated gassing
Christians------just CLEANING UP CHRISTIANITY and making it more  THOR like


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you provided a meaningless opinion piece that PROVES, nothing
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask for more incoherent rambling irosie91.  I asked for evidence.  You said "fact is that as adults both magda and
> josef were ardent catholics".  Now where is your evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> read the history of their lives.   In fact Magda actually
> converted to Catholicism as an adult.    She never renounced it.     Nor did the church renounce her.    Josef came from a very strictly catholic family----he
> never renounced it.    He parroted hitler who parroted
> martin luther regarding the  JEWISH elements in
> Catholicism -------St Paul-----the convert to Judaism --
> and early founder of Christianity produced a diseased
> product--------None of the three advocated gassing
> Christians------just CLEANING UP CHRISTIANITY and making it more  THOR like
Click to expand...

Instead of another confused rant, why not provide* evidence* for your statement.  You know like a quotation from a well-researched biography.

Where are you getting your facts?  Voices in your head?  Or do you just make things up?


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you provided a meaningless opinion piece that PROVES, nothing
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't ask for more incoherent rambling irosie91.  I asked for evidence.  You said "fact is that as adults both magda and
> josef were ardent catholics".  Now where is your evidence?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> read the history of their lives.   In fact Magda actually
> converted to Catholicism as an adult.    She never renounced it.     Nor did the church renounce her.    Josef came from a very strictly catholic family----he
> never renounced it.    He parroted hitler who parroted
> martin luther regarding the  JEWISH elements in
> Catholicism -------St Paul-----the convert to Judaism --
> and early founder of Christianity produced a diseased
> product--------None of the three advocated gassing
> Christians------just CLEANING UP CHRISTIANITY and making it more  THOR like
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Instead of another confused rant, why not provide* evidence* for your statement.  You know like a quotation from a well-researched biography.
> 
> Where are you getting your facts?  Voices in your head?  Or do you just make things up?
Click to expand...


mostly google.    Also ----long ago I read the letters and notes that Magda left in the bunker.    The fact that she poisoned her five baby daughters is an issue about which many  people have written-----kinda ghoulish----she used cyanide.    I find the story tragic.------she actually was a kind of tragic figure----both she and josef were SOCIALLY ambitious which
was the real basis for their attachment to uncle adolf.     I thing   ASSAD's wife suffers from the
same derangement


----------



## Mac1958

.

Hitler and the Nazis were functional psychopaths who only leveraged Christianity to further their hideous agenda.

Obviously.

I realize that Guno and others hate Christianity - fine, your call, I don't have much use for it myself - but this stuff gets pretty silly and transparent, doesn't it?

.


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Does nothing to absolve the German Christians who helped him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you? A Nazi? You have less than no knowledge what you are speaking about - but you are convinced you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST persons who supported  ADOLF HITLER and the NAZI party-----in the 1930s  were Christians
Click to expand...


First: In the 192x and even in 193x it was possible for a german to be a Christian and a Nazi. This changed within the flow of time. Today it's completly impossible to be a Christian and a  Nazi for everyone who is well informed about the deeds of the Nazis. To be a Nazi and a Christian excludes each other now. That's the logic of time. Nevertheless: Even in those days were the leading Nazis and the members of the SS not Christians. It's more astonishng that lots of leading Nazis were educated to be humanists.



> -----lots of ardent Christians----church going types.   ALL  of the leaders and officials were Christians.    Hitler's youth consisted OVERWHELMINGLY  of  Christians.
> Not tell us again that there was a plan to commit
> genocide on  CHRISTIANS



Your belief in this illusion is strong - nevertheless wrong. Give me the name of one of the leading Nazis where you think - ¿on what reason? - that he's a Christian and I'll tell you what I'll  find out in the german sources about this man.


----------



## zaangalewa

Mac1958 said:


> ... Do tell us about the Jewish members of your family and what your catholic  members did to protect them in the 1930s



No


----------



## zaangalewa

guno said:


> Adolf Hitler, in a speech delivered April 12, 1922, and published in his _My New Order:_
> 
> My feeling as a Christian points me to my Lord and Savior as a fighter. It points me to the man who once in loneliness, surrounded only by a few followers, recognized these Jews for what they were and summoned men to fight against them and who, God's truth! was greatest not as a sufferer but as a fighter.
> 
> In boundless love as a Christian and as a man I read through the passage which tells us how the Lord at last rose in His might and seized the scourge to drive out of the Temple the brood of vipers and adders. How terrific was his fight against the Jewish poison.
> 
> Today, after two thousand years, with deepest emotion I recognize more profoundly than ever before the fact that it was for this that He had to shed his blood upon the Cross.



Even if you trust in the words of Hitler - what's a joke per se if this words should really be from Hitler - whatelse do you need to find out that Hitler had absolutelly no plan about the christian religion?


----------



## rightwinger

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Hitler and the Nazis were functional psychopaths who only leveraged Christianity to further their hideous agenda.
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> I realize that Guno and others hate Christianity - fine, your call, I don't have much use for it myself - but this stuff gets pretty silly and transparent, doesn't it?
> 
> .



Germany and the Nazis were Christians. Many considered themselves to be good Christians

It is obvious they were not


----------



## irosie91

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Hitler and the Nazis were functional psychopaths who only leveraged Christianity to further their hideous agenda.
> 
> Obviously.
> 
> I realize that Guno and others hate Christianity - fine, your call, I don't have much use for it myself - but this stuff gets pretty silly and transparent, doesn't it?
> 
> .



I don't see hatred of Christianity here.   I see the real fact that Christianity has been USED to justify lots of
crime by lots of sociopaths thruout history.    Early
Christianity  was marred greatly by the sociopath
CONSTANTINE  who elaborated a legal code that could be used to justify genocide.      The Justinian code was simply adapted and became the NUREMBERG LAWS  ------both Constantine and Adolf had the same   PERSONALITY DISORDERS


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> ... Germany and the Nazis were Christians. Many considered themselves to be good Christians
> 
> It is obvious they were not



It's impossible that one person alone is so "stupid". You are using a propagandistic system or mabye your are brainwashed and you don't see whet the brainwashers did with you. But is your neverending propagandistic speech really important? Christians wan World War 2 against Hitler - completly independent where they lived and what was their nationality.


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany and the Nazis were Christians. Many considered themselves to be good Christians
> 
> It is obvious they were not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's impossible that one person alone is so "stupid". You are using a propagandistic system or mabye your are brainwashed and you don't see whet the brainwashers did with you. But is your neverending propagandistic speech really important? Christians wan World War 2 against Hitler - completly independent where they lived and what was their nationality.
Click to expand...


the fight against Germany by the allies had nothing
to do with religion-----your characterization of the
allies as a   CHRISTIAN ENTERPRISE is very idiotic


----------



## rightwinger

What annoys me about these type of threads is they are attempts at revisionist history by some of our radical Christian posters

These same posters will post repeated threads about the crimes of Muslims and atheists and then try to create a thread......Christians have no responsibility for what happened in Nazi Germany


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Does nothing to absolve the German Christians who helped him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you? A Nazi? You have less than no knowledge what you are speaking about - but you are convinced you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST persons who supported  ADOLF HITLER and the NAZI party-----in the 1930s  were Christians
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First: In the 192x and even in 193x it was possible for a german to be a Christian and a Nazi. This changed within the flow of time. Today it's completly impossible to be a Christian and a  Nazi for everyone who is well informed about the deeds of the Nazis. To be a Nazi and a Christian excludes each other now. That's the logic of time. Nevertheless: Even in those days were the leading Nazis and the members of the SS not Christians. It's more astonishng that lots of leading Nazis were educated to be humanists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----lots of ardent Christians----church going types.   ALL  of the leaders and officials were Christians.    Hitler's youth consisted OVERWHELMINGLY  of  Christians.
> Not tell us again that there was a plan to commit
> genocide on  CHRISTIANS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your belief in this illusion is strong - nevertheless wrong. Give me the name of one of the leading Nazis where you think - ¿on what reason? - that he's a Christian and I'll tell you what I'll  find out in the german sources about this man.
Click to expand...


"LEADING NAZIS"???      there were a lot more than
"LEADING NAZIS"   who did consider themselves to
either be "Nazis"------or supported   ADOLF HITLER 
even thru the  1940s who  CONSIDERED THEMSELVES TO BE CHRISTIANS.     Father Charles Couglin considered himself to be Christian---
as did  Charles Lindhberg-----the average Polish semi literate  Peasant woman living in  Warsaw------considered herself a good catholic -----and cheered shipments of jews to Auschwitz.     I see no reason to
restrict the definition of Nazi or Nazi supporter or facilitator to the  BIG SHOTS IN THE NAZI PARTY.
Do you confine the word  COMMUNIST  to persons
like STALIN?


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> What annoys me about these type of threads is they are attempts at revisionist history by some of our radical Christian posters
> 
> These same posters will post repeated threads about the crimes of Muslims and atheists and then try to create a thread......Christians have no responsibility for what happened in Nazi Germany



I do not believe that todays  CHRISTIANS bear group
responsibility for the crimes of Christian Nazis or that
Christianity in its various permutatlons   "DID IT" ----
Did someone say they do?  Some   Past Christian leaders and scholars------set the stage for Auschwitz just as the catholic church promoted the Inquisition----
for which the   Baptist church down the block is 
NOT RESPONSIBLE


----------



## rightwinger

rightwinger said:


> What annoys me about these type of threads is they are attempts at revisionist history by some of our radical Christian posters
> 
> These same posters will post repeated threads about the crimes of Muslims and atheists and then try to create a thread......Christians have no responsibility for what happened in Nazi Germany



The same posters who will condemn Muslims for the actions of their radical fringe and condemn all Muslims because "they do not do enough to stop terrorism" ignore the actions of Christian Germans


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany and the Nazis were Christians. Many considered themselves to be good Christians
> 
> It is obvious they were not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's impossible that one person alone is so "stupid". You are using a propagandistic system or mabye your are brainwashed and you don't see whet the brainwashers did with you. But is your neverending propagandistic speech really important? Christians wan World War 2 against Hitler - completly independent where they lived and what was their nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fight against Germany by the allies had nothing
> to do with religion-----your characterization of the
> allies as a   CHRISTIAN ENTERPRISE is very idiotic
Click to expand...


So "you" fought against "us" because we were evil Christians and Americans and their allies were wonderful Antichristians? Serios question: Do you use drugs?


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Germany and the Nazis were Christians. Many considered themselves to be good Christians
> 
> It is obvious they were not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's impossible that one person alone is so "stupid". You are using a propagandistic system or mabye your are brainwashed and you don't see whet the brainwashers did with you. But is your neverending propagandistic speech really important? Christians wan World War 2 against Hitler - completly independent where they lived and what was their nationality.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fight against Germany by the allies had nothing
> to do with religion-----your characterization of the
> allies as a   CHRISTIAN ENTERPRISE is very idiotic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So it was an antichristain enterprise against Germany?
Click to expand...


It was an anti Axis enterprise by the ALLIED countries attacked by the  FASCIST Axis which included   Germany,   Japan   and even  ROMAN CATHOLIC ITALY


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> What annoys me about these type of threads is they are attempts at revisionist history by some of our radical Christian posters
> 
> These same posters will post repeated threads about the crimes of Muslims and atheists and then try to create a thread......Christians have no responsibility for what happened in Nazi Germany



If you did not notice the politics of Germany after world war 2 until today then you are living with your very strange thoughts not on this planet. We made the very best politics of all nations for the peace in Europe and in the world since the whole mankind is existing, One reason: Our constitution is now full of christian ethics, because of the desaster what Hitler and his criminal gang caused. Germany never denied any responsibilty.


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What annoys me about these type of threads is they are attempts at revisionist history by some of our radical Christian posters
> 
> These same posters will post repeated threads about the crimes of Muslims and atheists and then try to create a thread......Christians have no responsibility for what happened in Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you did not notice the politics of Germany after world war 2 until today then you are living with your very strange thoughts not on this planet. We made the very best politics of all nations for the peace in Europe and in the world since the whole mankind is existing, One reason: Our constitution is now full of christian ethics, because of the desaster what Hitler and his criminal gang caused. Germany never denied any responsibilty.
Click to expand...


who is  "we"???    what  "constitution"   and what  
"Christian ethics"???        your post is jibberish


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> ... It was an anti Axis enterprise by the ALLIED countries attacked by the  FASCIST Axis which included   Germany,   Japan   and even  ROMAN CATHOLIC ITALY



So the good antichristian allies fought in world war 2 against the evil christian fascists in Germany, Italy and Japan?


----------



## Carla_Danger

koshergrl said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...the Nazis saw the Church and Christianity as a threat to their policies. One-third of Germans were Catholics and two-thirds were Protestants. At the beginning they cooperated with the Nazis. They believed that the new government protected them from communism and maintained traditional morals and family values.
> *Links with the Catholic and Protestant Churches*
> "Hitler signed a *concordat* with the Pope in 1933. He promised full religious freedom for the Church and the Pope promised that he wouldn’t interfere in political matters.
> "Then, the Nazis started to close Catholic churches. Many monasteries were shut down and the Catholic Youth Organisation was abolished (remember that the Nazis had created the Hitler Youth Movement).
> "The Pope protested by issuing a letter in 1937, which was to be read in every Catholic Church. This didn’t have any impact at all.
> "Around 400 priests were arrested and sent to the Dachau concentration camp."
> 
> BBC - GCSE Bitesize What effect did the Nazis racial and religious policy have on life in Germany
> I'm so sick of progressive twits who start screaming "THE NAZIS WERE CHRISTIAN!" every time anyone points out how the DEPRAVITY of the Nazi party stemmed from it's PROGRESSIVE stance.
> 
> #1, even if they were, death camps are not a Christian tenet. They're a progressive one, though, and exist in some form or another in every single locale that allows progressivism to get a grip....
> 
> #2, the Nazis despised Christians.
> 
> You're welcome. Now go forth and try not to be such an ignoramus. The next time you feel compelled to squawk "Nazis were Christians" please stop you before you out yourself as a retard who isn't mature enough to talk with the grown ups.
> 
> 
> 
> From what I gather...the only people Hitler liked were blond haired German people who were Nazis.
> 
> I think he hated everyone that didn't fit that description, with much emphasis on Jews, and still quite a bit for Liberals, intellectuals, and commies
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a progressive to me. They think humanity (except for the humans that are just like them) should be wiped off the face of the earth, and they are perfectly willing to nominate your group for eradication.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm going to regret asking, but do you think Progressives in the US want to eradicate other groups not like them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Ask Guano or any of the Joes what they think should happen to Christians.
> 
> Ask them what should happen to the babies and women of poor people (and not just in the US).
> 
> Ask them what they think should happen to people who are in comas, who are retarded, who are old.
> 
> That's right..they think they should all be offed.
> 
> And those are the policies that got the Nazis into trouble. The Nazis aren't hated for being a political group..they're considered vile monsters because they latched on to the Progressive movement and took it to it's logical (and beloved by Progressives) end.
Click to expand...



Who's Guano?  If you're talking about guno, I'm sure he would beat up your straw man.


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... It was an anti Axis enterprise by the ALLIED countries attacked by the  FASCIST Axis which included   Germany,   Japan   and even  ROMAN CATHOLIC ITALY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the good antichristian allies fought in world war 2 against the evil christian fascists in Germany, Italy and Japan?
Click to expand...


you are posting as if you are afflicted with a cognitive disorder or you are just an antagonistic bastard.    My
statement was that the ALLIES------England,  the USA, 
etc etc---fought the forces of fascism ---the AXIS countries----Germany,  Italy,   Japan-----because the "allies"   had been attacked by the countries called the  "AXIS"     countries---------I did not characterize either the axis or the allied countries as engaging in an effort related to religion.      The discussions in this thread included the issue of  Christianity in Nazi Germany.   
Some really stupid people actually claimed that anyone who identified himself as pro Nazi or pro hitler  ----also declared himself  "anti Christian"<<<  a not true statement,    Also ---there was no repudiation of Christianity by the  Nazi party------there is a repudication of religion by the communist party.    There was no official  "anti Christian"  program by the Nazi party---but there was an official program of anti Semitism.      got it now-----feel free to ask questions


----------



## Penelope

Jeremiah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since Hitler said so, it MUST be true.  A crazed, totalitarian dictator who starts world wars wouldn't LIE, would he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you know when he was lying or being truthful? Do you have a quote that says later on "I was just kidding about that earlier quote"?  If you did then you would have a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way you know when anyone is lying:  you look at their actions, and see if they agree with their words.  Gosh, now that I think about it, the Bible even says something like that:  You shall know them by their fruits.  It's almost as if God expected people to falsely claim to be Christians, or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fail. Christians have committed some of the worst atrocities known to man. That didnt make them not Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler was a faithful Catholic serving the Pope and Vatican in all he did - the truth is Catholicism is not a Christian faith - it is the antithesis of Christianity.  The anti - Christ Roman Vatican was behind both WWI and WWII and you can be sure they are even now behind the plannings of WWIII which we are now headed for.
Click to expand...


Gee the KKK comes to mind and it wasn't even war time.


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... It was an anti Axis enterprise by the ALLIED countries attacked by the  FASCIST Axis which included   Germany,   Japan   and even  ROMAN CATHOLIC ITALY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the good antichristian allies fought in world war 2 against the evil christian fascists in Germany, Italy and Japan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are posting as if you are afflicted with a cognitive disorder or you are just an antagonistic bastard.    My
> statement was that the ALLIES------England,  the USA,
> etc etc---fought the forces of fascism ---the AXIS countries----Germany,  Italy,   Japan-----because the "allies"   had been attacked by the countries called the  "AXIS"     countries---------I did not characterize either the axis or the allied countries as engaging in an effort related to religion.      The discussions in this thread included the issue of  Christianity in Nazi Germany.
> Some really stupid people actually claimed that anyone who identified himself as pro Nazi or pro hitler  ----also declared himself  "anti Christian"<<<  a not true statement,    Also ---there was no repudiation of Christianity by the  Nazi party------there is a repudication of religion by the communist party.    There was no official  "anti Christian"  program by the Nazi party---but there was an official program of anti Semitism.      got it now-----feel free to ask questions
Click to expand...


Hitler seen what the Jews did to Russia and said no way, the jews turned Russia into a godless country, full of bloodshed, Bolsheviks


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What annoys me about these type of threads is they are attempts at revisionist history by some of our radical Christian posters
> 
> These same posters will post repeated threads about the crimes of Muslims and atheists and then try to create a thread......Christians have no responsibility for what happened in Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you did not notice the politics of Germany after world war 2 until today then you are living with your very strange thoughts not on this planet. We made the very best politics of all nations for the peace in Europe and in the world since the whole mankind is existing, One reason: Our constitution is now full of christian ethics, because of the desaster what Hitler and his criminal gang caused. Germany never denied any responsibilty.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> who is  "we"???    what  "constitution"   and what
> "Christian ethics"???        your post is jibberish
Click to expand...


We are "the Germans" in this context. The constitution is our "Grundgesetz". Maybe this theme is here now to complex. It needs some knowledge about the christian ethos and the german language.


----------



## toxicmedia

You know what is totally retarded......this idea that we can make lefties or righties in the US today look more like Nazis than the other.

It was all started by Jonah Goldberg's pseudo intellectual GOP strategy production disguised as a book..."Liberal Facists"

No party in America today resembles the Nazis because post WWI Germans were so very different in temperment than Americans are today. Americans today are not drawn to authority, and we're not beaten or bankrupt like Germany was in the 20's and 30's.

For all those who embrace the completely inaccurate comparison of socialism/communism with the left in the US, and Facists/Nazis with the right...you have the infinitly more retarted notion Glenn Beck promotes that Commies and Nazis ae just like Liberals.

Ahhh!.....enough!........I don't know how to begin to unwind the compounded stupidity


----------



## Yarddog

Nutz said:


> Uh-oh...koshergrl's argument was just refuted.  What will the response be?
> 
> I will say, doesn't seem as if Hitler formed a Christian army...I wonder if that speech was Hitler appealing to Italy as an ally.




Of course,  it was a political statement, calculated to justify actions of the Nazis,  but I really doubt any sane person believes his motivation was to spread Christianity.  After germany conquered territory,  I dont think they were setting up churches or spreading the gospel.  I would say quite the opposite is true.  They werent going around forcing non Christians to accept their religion,   Im sure it was the last thing on their minds


----------



## zaangalewa

Penelope said:


> ... Hitler seen what the Jews did to Russia and said no way, the jews turned Russia into a godless country, full of bloodshed, Bolsheviks



You are a shame for your country. If a Jew was not a bolshevik for the Nazis then he was a capitalist for the Nazis. Whatever a Jew was - he was dead if convinced Nazis were able to murder him.


----------



## Penelope

zaangalewa said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Hitler seen what the Jews did to Russia and said no way, the jews turned Russia into a godless country, full of bloodshed, Bolsheviks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a shame for your country. If a Jew was not a bolshevik for the Nazis then he was a capitalist for the Nazis. Whatever a Jew was - he was dead if Nazis were able to murder him.
Click to expand...


Oh brother, the Bolsheviks were Russian Jews. They are communist to today, over 1 million went to Israel from Russia since the 1990's. The Jews killed many a Russian and a German. They were not innocent as one wants people to believe. The wealthy ones got out of Germany just in time, how convenient. I'd trust a German any day over a Jew.

also Zionism was before Nazism (who a jew came up with that name) and Zionism is still going strong, tell me how Hitler killed the Jews. What the Jews did to Germany is awful.

Also look how they are trying to control the US today, well they do.


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What annoys me about these type of threads is they are attempts at revisionist history by some of our radical Christian posters
> 
> These same posters will post repeated threads about the crimes of Muslims and atheists and then try to create a thread......Christians have no responsibility for what happened in Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do not believe that todays  CHRISTIANS bear group
> responsibility for the crimes of Christian Nazis or that
> Christianity in its various permutatlons   "DID IT" ----
> Did someone say they do?  Some   Past Christian leaders and scholars------set the stage for Auschwitz just as the catholic church promoted the Inquisition----
> for which the   Baptist church down the block is
> NOT RESPONSIBLE
Click to expand...


Oh yes and the little angel jews were so innocent. Dream on , the horrible story of Ester is over, maybe Hitler read it and said no way is that happening here.


----------



## Penelope

Jeremiah said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was about as Christian as Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a faithful Catholic.  See the history on history link WWI, WWII - the hidden cause revealed.  The Jesuits, Dominicans / priests put on Nazi uniforms along with the faithful Catholics. They were all in service to the Pope. It was his war.  Read up.
> 
> WWI WWII The Hidden Cause Finally Revealed US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


Once again Jeremiah your out in left field. The Jews were behind both wars.


----------



## Thunderbird

irosie91 said:


> mostly google.    Also ----long ago I read the letters and notes that Magda left in the bunker.    The fact that she poisoned her five baby daughters is an issue about which many  people have written-----kinda ghoulish----she used cyanide.    I find the story tragic.------she actually was a kind of tragic figure----both she and josef were SOCIALLY ambitious which
> was the real basis for their attachment to uncle adolf.     I thing   ASSAD's wife suffers from the
> same derangement


Amidst your wandering prose you say long ago you read some letters.  That's not really evidence.  It's starting to look like you just say whatever comes into your addled head.


----------



## irosie91

Thunderbird said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mostly google.    Also ----long ago I read the letters and notes that Magda left in the bunker.    The fact that she poisoned her five baby daughters is an issue about which many  people have written-----kinda ghoulish----she used cyanide.    I find the story tragic.------she actually was a kind of tragic figure----both she and josef were SOCIALLY ambitious which
> was the real basis for their attachment to uncle adolf.     I thing   ASSAD's wife suffers from the
> same derangement
> 
> 
> 
> Amidst your wandering prose you say long ago you read some letters.  That's not really evidence.  It's starting to look like you just say whatever comes into your addled head.
Click to expand...


it has been obvious for quite some time that you deny your heritage and its filth


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... It was an anti Axis enterprise by the ALLIED countries attacked by the  FASCIST Axis which included   Germany,   Japan   and even  ROMAN CATHOLIC ITALY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the good antichristian allies fought in world war 2 against the evil christian fascists in Germany, Italy and Japan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are posting as if you are afflicted with a cognitive disorder or you are just an antagonistic bastard.    My
> statement was that the ALLIES------England,  the USA,
> etc etc---fought the forces of fascism ---the AXIS countries----Germany,  Italy,   Japan-----because the "allies"   had been attacked by the countries called the  "AXIS"     countries---------I did not characterize either the axis or the allied countries as engaging in an effort related to religion.      The discussions in this thread included the issue of  Christianity in Nazi Germany.
> Some really stupid people actually claimed that anyone who identified himself as pro Nazi or pro hitler  ----also declared himself  "anti Christian"<<<  a not true statement,    Also ---there was no repudiation of Christianity by the  Nazi party------there is a repudication of religion by the communist party.    There was no official  "anti Christian"  program by the Nazi party---but there was an official program of anti Semitism.      got it now-----feel free to ask questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler seen what the Jews did to Russia and said no way, the jews turned Russia into a godless country, full of bloodshed, Bolsheviks
Click to expand...


"hitler seen"  what?       Now you decided that your hero adolf was  "GODLY"???     oh ---ok   YOUR "god"   the "god" of filth.      The overwhelming majority of  Bolsheviks were shit----EASTERN ORTHODOX-------and some catholics from  Ukraine----learn some history-----almost no jews but---islamo Nazi pigs search and search and CLAIM-----"he had a jewish great grandmother"----------see?     I read your propaganda as a child---    Your murdering hero STALIN was such a good   eastern ortho   (almost catholic)   that the priests were educating him for the ortho priesthood.     He murdered MILLIONS in the name of the filth "god"  you worship


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... It was an anti Axis enterprise by the ALLIED countries attacked by the  FASCIST Axis which included   Germany,   Japan   and even  ROMAN CATHOLIC ITALY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the good antichristian allies fought in world war 2 against the evil christian fascists in Germany, Italy and Japan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are posting as if you are afflicted with a cognitive disorder or you are just an antagonistic bastard.    My
> statement was that the ALLIES------England,  the USA,
> etc etc---fought the forces of fascism ---the AXIS countries----Germany,  Italy,   Japan-----because the "allies"   had been attacked by the countries called the  "AXIS"     countries---------I did not characterize either the axis or the allied countries as engaging in an effort related to religion.      The discussions in this thread included the issue of  Christianity in Nazi Germany.
> Some really stupid people actually claimed that anyone who identified himself as pro Nazi or pro hitler  ----also declared himself  "anti Christian"<<<  a not true statement,    Also ---there was no repudiation of Christianity by the  Nazi party------there is a repudication of religion by the communist party.    There was no official  "anti Christian"  program by the Nazi party---but there was an official program of anti Semitism.      got it now-----feel free to ask questions
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hitler seen what the Jews did to Russia and said no way, the jews turned Russia into a godless country, full of bloodshed, Bolsheviks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "hitler seen"  what?       Now you decided that your hero adolf was  "GODLY"???     oh ---ok   YOUR "god"   the "god" of filth.      The overwhelming majority of  Bolsheviks were shit----EASTERN ORTHODOX-------and some catholics from  Ukraine----learn some history-----almost no jews but---islamo Nazi pigs search and search and CLAIM-----"he had a jewish great grandmother"----------see?     I read your propaganda as a child---    Your murdering hero STALIN was such a good   eastern ortho   (almost catholic)   that the priests were educating him for the ortho priesthood.     He murdered MILLIONS in the name of the filth "god"  you worship
Click to expand...


are you saying the Jews were godly in Persia???? Esther was like a Trojan horse, can't even fight fair.


----------



## rightwinger

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What annoys me about these type of threads is they are attempts at revisionist history by some of our radical Christian posters
> 
> These same posters will post repeated threads about the crimes of Muslims and atheists and then try to create a thread......Christians have no responsibility for what happened in Nazi Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you did not notice the politics of Germany after world war 2 until today then you are living with your very strange thoughts not on this planet. We made the very best politics of all nations for the peace in Europe and in the world since the whole mankind is existing, One reason: Our constitution is now full of christian ethics, because of the desaster what Hitler and his criminal gang caused. Germany never denied any responsibilty.
Click to expand...


Please remove the stick from your ass

We are talking about Nazi Germany, not Germany today


----------



## toxicmedia

Penelope said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was about as Christian as Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a faithful Catholic.  See the history on history link WWI, WWII - the hidden cause revealed.  The Jesuits, Dominicans / priests put on Nazi uniforms along with the faithful Catholics. They were all in service to the Pope. It was his war.  Read up.
> 
> WWI WWII The Hidden Cause Finally Revealed US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again Jeremiah your out in left field. The Jews were behind both wars.
Click to expand...

You're quite deluded


----------



## Cecilie1200

Thunderbird said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red Cross has previously acknowledged that its efforts to help refugees were used by Nazis because administrators were overwhelmed,
> 
> 
> 
> Helping people escape Communist invaders is not a bad thing.  Are you aware of the mass rape and murder committed by the Communists?
> 
> Katyn massacre
> 
> Operation Keelhaul
> 
> Harrowing Memoir German Woman Writes Ground-Breaking Account of WW2 Rape - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> It could be argued that helping even bad people escape was the right thing to do.  Everyone deserves a fair hearing, and Communist dictators didn't permit fair trials.
> 
> And no one helped Jews during the Nazi era as much as the Vatican.
> 
> Pope Pius XII Saved Thousands of Jews - Shalom Life
> 
> A Righteous Gentile Pope Pius XII and the Jews
> 
> Rabbi Says Pope Saved More Jews From Holocaust than Schindler CNS News
Click to expand...


The Catholic Church openly made the calculation that it was better to mistakenly aid the guilty rather than allow the innocent to suffer.  That is a far cry from the deliberate, knowing assistance of Nazis that dimwit, public school-educated, religiophobic leftists want to accuse them of now.


----------



## Cecilie1200

rdean said:


> And yet, so many Christians seem very pro Nazi.  Curious.



Provide examples and substantiate them, or piss off and die.  I frankly don't care which.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Agit8r said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are no Christians who persecute other Christians?  Maybe you should read a freaking history book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really as a general rule, no.  It's been many centuries since Christian sects really felt the need to do much more than bicker and snipe at each other.  I think by the 1930s in Europe, it's safe to say that anyone professing Christianity and then imprisoning, torturing, and killing millions of Christians was most likely lying through his teeth for propaganda purposes, in order to lull people into a false sense of security and passivity.
> 
> Discernment is really a wonderful skill to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Northern Ireland cooled down in the late 1990's. Rwandan genocide was mid-90's. Bosnia was early 90's. During the 80's there was Central America...
Click to expand...


Nice try, asshole, but that's only going to work if you try it on someone as ignorant and uninformed as you are.


----------



## Cecilie1200

irosie91 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Does nothing to absolve the German Christians who helped him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you? A Nazi? You have less than no knowledge what you are speaking about - but you are convinced you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST persons who supported  ADOLF HITLER and the NAZI party-----in the 1930s  were Christians-----lots of ardent Christians----church going types.   ALL  of the leaders and officials were Christians.    Hitler's youth consisted OVERWHELMINGLY  of  Christians.
> Not tell us again that there was a plan to commit
> genocide on  CHRISTIANS
Click to expand...


Do you understand the word "politician"?  It's a synonym for "liar".  Whatever else Hitler was, he was a politician, and skilled at saying whatever he needed to in order to accomplish his goals.

The fact that his lies initially fooled a great many Christians has little to no bearing on what his actual intentions were.

Bottom line:  leftists need to stop being so fucking gullible.  I could say I'm the Queen of England, but you're going to want to check my head for a tiara before you believe me.


----------



## Cecilie1200

koshergrl said:


> The level of delusion is amazing. You wouldn't think history could repeat itself..but it can.



There's a sucker born every minute.  Otherwise, the Democrat Party wouldn't be as populous as it is.


----------



## Moonglow

Cecilie1200 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The level of delusion is amazing. You wouldn't think history could repeat itself..but it can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a sucker born every minute.  Otherwise, the Democrat Party wouldn't be as populous as it is.
Click to expand...

Don't you have a windmill to ostracize?


----------



## rightwinger

Cecilie1200 said:


> Thunderbird said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Red Cross has previously acknowledged that its efforts to help refugees were used by Nazis because administrators were overwhelmed,
> 
> 
> 
> Helping people escape Communist invaders is not a bad thing.  Are you aware of the mass rape and murder committed by the Communists?
> 
> Katyn massacre
> 
> Operation Keelhaul
> 
> Harrowing Memoir German Woman Writes Ground-Breaking Account of WW2 Rape - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> It could be argued that helping even bad people escape was the right thing to do.  Everyone deserves a fair hearing, and Communist dictators didn't permit fair trials.
> 
> And no one helped Jews during the Nazi era as much as the Vatican.
> 
> Pope Pius XII Saved Thousands of Jews - Shalom Life
> 
> A Righteous Gentile Pope Pius XII and the Jews
> 
> Rabbi Says Pope Saved More Jews From Holocaust than Schindler CNS News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Catholic Church openly made the calculation that it was better to mistakenly aid the guilty rather than allow the innocent to suffer.  That is a far cry from the deliberate, knowing assistance of Nazis that dimwit, public school-educated, religiophobic leftists want to accuse them of now.
Click to expand...

German Christians knowingly and enthusiastically participated in the persecution of the jews


----------



## irosie91

Cecilie1200 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Does nothing to absolve the German Christians who helped him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you? A Nazi? You have less than no knowledge what you are speaking about - but you are convinced you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST persons who supported  ADOLF HITLER and the NAZI party-----in the 1930s  were Christians-----lots of ardent Christians----church going types.   ALL  of the leaders and officials were Christians.    Hitler's youth consisted OVERWHELMINGLY  of  Christians.
> Not tell us again that there was a plan to commit
> genocide on  CHRISTIANS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand the word "politician"?  It's a synonym for "liar".  Whatever else Hitler was, he was a politician, and skilled at saying whatever he needed to in order to accomplish his goals.
> 
> The fact that his lies initially fooled a great many Christians has little to no bearing on what his actual intentions were.
> 
> Bottom line:  leftists need to stop being so fucking gullible.  I could say I'm the Queen of England, but you're going to want to check my head for a tiara before you believe me.
Click to expand...


I am very wall aware of the fact that the leader of third reich----aka   third  HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE-----was just as much a sociopath  as was   "saint"  Constantine


----------



## rdean

The German Nazis were Christian and the German Christians were Nazis Greg Laden s Blog





http://www.nobeliefs.com/images/hitler&bishop.gif





On April 20, 1939, Archbishop Orsenigo celebrated Hitler's birthday. The celebrations, initiated by Pacelli (Pope Pius XII) became a tradition. Each April 20, Cardinal Bertram of Berlin was to send "warmest congratulations to the Fuhrer in the name of the bishops and the dioceses in Germany" and added with "fervent prayers which the Catholics of Germany are sending to heaven on their altars."





Catholic Bishops giving the Nazi salute in honor of Hitler.
Note Joseph Goebbels (far right) and Wilhelm Frick (second from right)

Nazi photos

Gee, I don't know what to say.


----------



## irosie91

It fascinates me that when islamo Nazis want to decide that  JOOOOS DID IT-------all they need do is find one person in a group of 100 who had a jewish grandmother in order to fart forth------IT WAS DO JOOOOOS.    ----but when a group of 100  persons born to catholic parents----baptized and endorsed by a gaggle of catholic priests---engage in objectionable actions-----"THEY WERE NOT REALLY CHRISTIANS"


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... It was an anti Axis enterprise by the ALLIED countries attacked by the  FASCIST Axis which included   Germany,   Japan   and even  ROMAN CATHOLIC ITALY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the good antichristian allies fought in world war 2 against the evil christian fascists in Germany, Italy and Japan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are posting as if you are afflicted with a cognitive disorder or you are just an antagonistic bastard.    My
> statement was that the ALLIES------England,  the USA,
> etc etc---fought the forces of fascism ---the AXIS countries----Germany,  Italy,   Japan-----because the "allies"   had been attacked by the countries called the  "AXIS"     countries---------
Click to expand...

 
Your view: The allies were the good heroic angels - their enemies were the bad cruel monsters. You are an allie. Such a form to think allows you for example to throw a bomb in the window of the living room of Mrs. Milller in Nuremberg in 194x.



> discussions in this thread included the issue of  Christianity in Nazi Germany.


 
Your view: The Christians are bad cruel monsters. The good antichristians fought against them.



> Some really stupid people actually claimed that anyone who identified himself as pro Nazi or pro hitler  ----also declared himself  "anti Christian"<<<  a not true statement,


 
That's true: No one who is a Nazi today is a able to be a Christian - except maybe someone is an extraordinary stupid person, who knows nearly nothing about the real history. To be a Nazi and to be a Christian excludes each other. Everyone who follows an ideology of hate is not in the spirit of god. Such a person should change this and open oneselve for the freedom of love.



> Also ---there was no repudiation of Christianity by the  Nazi party------there is a repudication of religion by the communist party.


 
There's a difference. The communist party - same structure like the Nazi party - is antichristian. Very short: there's no freedom of relgion in such brainwashing organisations. This means nothing about a concrete person. Someone is able to be a left winger and to follow the message of love. But convinced antichristains and convinced followers of an ideology of hate are not able to be Christians.



> There was no official  "anti Christian"  program by the Nazi party---


"Official" was nothing under Hitler. It was a dictetotship. They did not even make new laws - they ignored laws. The destruction of the jewish church (=the catholic church) was - as far as I heard - planed after the final victory of the Nazis. It's by the way astonishing how easy it is to destroy the weak christian religion - how the Communists in the former GDR showed. One effect: Lots of Nazis there.



> but there was an official program of anti Semitism.      got it now-----feel free to ask questions


 
Let me confuse you a little more: Hitler had no real reason to hate Jews. So what about if Hitler was not an antisemite? What was in this case the advantage for him and his propagandistic politics? Every tyrant needs alway someone who is guilty for the own cruel deeds. The Jews were only some people (1:200), who lived in very little groups and families all over the country. The german Jews were representatives of the bad Capitalist in NY and the bad Boslsheviks in Moscow - and everytime when the Nazis arrested and murdered some Jews (bolshevics=capitalists=internationalists and so on and so on) they warned with this deed everyone else "You're next!".

"_Zuerst holten sie die Kommunisten;
ich schwieg, denn ich war kein Kommunist.
Dann holten sie die Juden;
ich schwieg, denn ich war kein Jude.
Dann holten sie die Gewerkschaftsmitglieder unter den Arbeitern;
ich schwieg, denn ich war kein Gewerkschafter.
Danach holten sie die Katholiken;
ich schwieg, denn ich war Protestant.
Schließlich holten sie mich,
und da war keiner mehr, der für mich hätte sprechen können._"

Martin Niemöller


----------



## zaangalewa

Penelope said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Hitler seen what the Jews did to Russia and said no way, the jews turned Russia into a godless country, full of bloodshed, Bolsheviks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a shame for your country. If a Jew was not a bolshevik for the Nazis then he was a capitalist for the Nazis. Whatever a Jew was - he was dead if Nazis were able to murder him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother, the Bolsheviks were Russian Jews.
Click to expand...

 
Between Jews and me is no place for a piece of empty thoughts. In Russia lived poor Jews and some took part in the russian revolution a hundred years ago. So what?


----------



## zaangalewa

Penelope said:


> ... Once again Jeremiah your out in left field. The Jews were behind both wars.


 
Everyone in Europe knew intuitive that a great war will come. This had nothing to do with Jews. Today the people are not any longer able to imagine how many cultures were erased from world war 1. The lost richdom is immeasurable. It was the war of the machine minds against the human mind - a war of machines against tearing people. After world war 1 grew this desert of madness into an ocean of hate and mad men answered with their mad minds. Hieroshima was a the end of this madness. Today we are living in new forms of madness. So ... what about to try to become sane?


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> ... Please remove the stick from your ass
> 
> We are talking about Nazi Germany, not Germany today



You don't have any idea about anything what has to do with Germany or Germans otherwise you never had tried to say to me a sentence like "Please remove the stick from your ass". You disqualified yourselve.


----------



## Penelope

zaangalewa said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Hitler seen what the Jews did to Russia and said no way, the jews turned Russia into a godless country, full of bloodshed, Bolsheviks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a shame for your country. If a Jew was not a bolshevik for the Nazis then he was a capitalist for the Nazis. Whatever a Jew was - he was dead if Nazis were able to murder him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh brother, the Bolsheviks were Russian Jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Between Jews and me is no place for a piece of empty thoughts. In Russia lived poor Jews and some took part in the russian revolution a hundred years ago. So what?
Click to expand...



They were mainly Bolshevik Jews who killed millions , burned Christian churches and took over Russia. So what, lets show some things about why maybe Christians might now want to be taken over by Russia. Obviously your a jew or a Zionist who worships jews.


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> ... I am very wall aware of the fact that the leader of third reich----aka   third  HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE-----was just as much a sociopath  as was   "saint"  Constantine



There was always only one empire - the holy empire. We were never a nation. Other expressions for the holy empire are "the okzident" or "the West" or "Roman empire". The expression "Holy roman empire of german nation" means "Holy Roman empire of united nation". The holy empire (church and state were 2 different powers) died in 1806 when the german emperor in Vienna was not able to resist in the french dictator Napoleon. Both became new forms of emperors. Later Prussia and Austria were separated empires. The prussian king became german emperor in Versailles about 60 years after the death of the holy empire. Austria was now completly out - Prussia dominated everything. This german empire was only a prussian empire. Again a little while later the austrian multinational empire was destroyed completly in world war 2. Hitler was able to use the idea of "Großdeutschland" ("Great Germany") - Prussia, Austria and the rests of the german states - for his propaganda. That's what they called "third empire".

Question: Are you a Muslim?


----------



## rightwinger

irosie91 said:


> It fascinates me that when islamo Nazis want to decide that  JOOOOS DID IT-------all they need do is find one person in a group of 100 who had a jewish grandmother in order to fart forth------IT WAS DO JOOOOOS.    ----but when a group of 100  persons born to catholic parents----baptized and endorsed by a gaggle of catholic priests---engage in objectionable actions-----"THEY WERE NOT REALLY CHRISTIANS"


They play the game that because of their actions, by definition, they could not have been Christians

Yet, they have no problem blaming all Muslims for the actions of the tyrannical few.


----------



## rightwinger

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I am very wall aware of the fact that the leader of third reich----aka   third  HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE-----was just as much a sociopath  as was   "saint"  Constantine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was always only one empire - the holy empire. We were never a nation. Other expressions for the holy empire are "the okzident" or "the West" or "Roman empire". The expression "Holy roman empire of german nation" means "Holy Roman empire of united nation". The holy empire (church and state were 2 different powers) died in 1806 when the german emperor in Vienna was not able to resist in the french dictator Napoleon. Both became new forms of emperors. Later Prussia and Austria were separated empires. The prussian king became german emperor in Versailles about 60 years after the death of the holy empire. Austria was now completly out - Prussia dominated everything. This german empire was only a prussian empire. Again a little while later the austrian multinational empire was destroyed completly in world war 2. Hitler was able to use the idea of "Großdeutschland" ("Great Germany") - Prussia, Austria and the rests of the german states - for his propaganda. That's what they called "third empire".
> 
> Question: Are you a Muslim?
Click to expand...


I never posted that


----------



## rightwinger

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Please remove the stick from your ass
> 
> We are talking about Nazi Germany, not Germany today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have any idea about anything what has to do with Germany or Germans otherwise you never had tried to say to me a sentence like "Please remove the stick from your ass". You disqualified yourselve.
Click to expand...


My grandmother was German and came to the US in 1926. She actually saw HITLER screaming in the streets of Munich in the early 20s. Her entire family remained in Germany during the war. They were devout Catholics and had a daughter who was a nun. I have read translated letters written to my grandmother in the late thirties. They all bought in to the "Jewish problem"


----------



## zaangalewa

Penelope said:


> ... They were mainly Bolshevik Jews who killed millions , burned Christian churches and took over Russia. So what, lets show some things about why maybe Christians might now want to be taken over by Russia. Obviously your a jew or a Zionist who worships jews.



Let me say it in this way: I am the enemy of every enemy of enemies and I am the friend of everyones friends friend. What's the reason for your absurde antisemitism? Education?


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> ... My grandmother was German and came to the US in 1926. She actually saw HITLER screaming in the streets of Munich in the early 20s. Her entire family remained in Germany during the war. They were devout Catholics and had a daughter who was a nun. I have read translated letters written to my grandmother in the late thirties. They all bought in to the "Jewish problem"



So your family members were Nazis. There was not a jewish problem in Germany before the Nazis created problems. Jews were Germans like all others. This was one reasons for the yellow star if David Jes had to wear in the streets. Statistics show by the way very clear that Hitler and the Nazis were in catholic regions often seen as untrustworthy people. Same in Berlin.


----------



## rightwinger

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... My grandmother was German and came to the US in 1926. She actually saw HITLER screaming in the streets of Munich in the early 20s. Her entire family remained in Germany during the war. They were devout Catholics and had a daughter who was a nun. I have read translated letters written to my grandmother in the late thirties. They all bought in to the "Jewish problem"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your family members were Nazis. Ther was not any jewIsh problem on Germany before the Nazis created problems.
Click to expand...


There was always a Jewish problem, the Nazis just exploited it


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> ... I never posted that



Sorry, maybe a mistake.


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> ... There was always a Jewish problem, the Nazis just explored it


Most people had absolutelly no idea who was a Jew or not. That's a reason why the Nazis had to use a marker - the yelllow star of David. Everyone who had a yellow star on his clothing was from the jewish race. This was the genetical difference between Jews and Germans. And the german government under the Nazis was the mechanism of selection. The Nazis were i-d-i-o-t-s !!!


----------



## rightwinger

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... There was always a Jewish problem, the Nazis just explored it
> 
> 
> 
> Most people had absolutelly no idea who was a Jew or not. That's a reason why the Nazis had to use a marker - the yelllow star of David. Everyone who had a yellow star on his clothing was from the jewish race. This was the genetical difference between Jews and Germans.
Click to expand...


Very true

That is why they needed the Christian population to help point them out and turn in their neighbors


----------



## Penelope

zaangalewa said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... They were mainly Bolshevik Jews who killed millions , burned Christian churches and took over Russia. So what, lets show some things about why maybe Christians might now want to be taken over by Russia. Obviously your a jew or a Zionist who worships jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say it in this way: I am the enemy of every enemy of enemies and I am the friend of everyones friends friend. What's the reason for your absurde antisemitism? Education?
Click to expand...


I use to wonder why everyone's anti-Semitism, then I read history.  Also the OT accounts does not  show  a people who love God, but use him to win their wars. Its their book , not mine and is built on a lie.


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It fascinates me that when islamo Nazis want to decide that  JOOOOS DID IT-------all they need do is find one person in a group of 100 who had a jewish grandmother in order to fart forth------IT WAS DO JOOOOOS.    ----but when a group of 100  persons born to catholic parents----baptized and endorsed by a gaggle of catholic priests---engage in objectionable actions-----"THEY WERE NOT REALLY CHRISTIANS"
> 
> 
> 
> They play the game that because of their actions, by definition, they could not have been Christians
> 
> Yet, they have no problem blaming all Muslims for the actions of the tyrannical few.
Click to expand...


your post makes no sense.------Can you cite
a case of any person "blaming all muslims for the actions of a few"?


----------



## rightwinger

irosie91 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It fascinates me that when islamo Nazis want to decide that  JOOOOS DID IT-------all they need do is find one person in a group of 100 who had a jewish grandmother in order to fart forth------IT WAS DO JOOOOOS.    ----but when a group of 100  persons born to catholic parents----baptized and endorsed by a gaggle of catholic priests---engage in objectionable actions-----"THEY WERE NOT REALLY CHRISTIANS"
> 
> 
> 
> They play the game that because of their actions, by definition, they could not have been Christians
> 
> Yet, they have no problem blaming all Muslims for the actions of the tyrannical few.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your post makes no sense.------Can you cite
> a case of any person "blaming all muslims for the actions of a few"?
Click to expand...


Not even going to bother proving the obvious. Have you lived in a cave the last decade?


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... They were mainly Bolshevik Jews who killed millions , burned Christian churches and took over Russia. So what, lets show some things about why maybe Christians might now want to be taken over by Russia. Obviously your a jew or a Zionist who worships jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say it in this way: I am the enemy of every enemy of enemies and I am the friend of everyones friends friend. What's the reason for your absurde antisemitism? Education?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use to wonder why everyone's anti-Semitism, then I read history.  Also the OT accounts does not  show  a people who love God, but use him to win their wars. Its their book , not mine and is built on a lie.
Click to expand...



Penelope-----anyone can write that which you wrote about any group of people-----but only shit like you do.    Lots of people are not anti semitic scum and baby molesters like you and the members of the dung  heap from which you were spawned.      What did you  "read"  in history----so far you have made it clear thru your posts that you never read a book in your life----the  islamo Nazi shit you parrot comes in pamphlets


----------



## irosie91

rightwinger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It fascinates me that when islamo Nazis want to decide that  JOOOOS DID IT-------all they need do is find one person in a group of 100 who had a jewish grandmother in order to fart forth------IT WAS DO JOOOOOS.    ----but when a group of 100  persons born to catholic parents----baptized and endorsed by a gaggle of catholic priests---engage in objectionable actions-----"THEY WERE NOT REALLY CHRISTIANS"
> 
> 
> 
> They play the game that because of their actions, by definition, they could not have been Christians
> 
> Yet, they have no problem blaming all Muslims for the actions of the tyrannical few.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your post makes no sense.------Can you cite
> a case of any person "blaming all muslims for the actions of a few"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even going to bother proving the obvious. Have you lived in a cave the last decade?
Click to expand...


I have not only not lived in a cave for the last decade------I have interacted with muslims in the USA for the past 45 years-----and americans
who have also interacted with muslims.      I have never encountered people who  BLAMED ALL MUSLIMs  for anything      I HAVE encountered muslims who   BLAMED--- ALL  hindus,     and  ALL christians,    and  ALL  jews. 
In fact for the past more than 50 years----I have encountered lots of people and lots of writers who blamed  ALL  JOOOOOOOS for just about all the ills in the world


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... They were mainly Bolshevik Jews who killed millions , burned Christian churches and took over Russia. So what, lets show some things about why maybe Christians might now want to be taken over by Russia. Obviously your a jew or a Zionist who worships jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say it in this way: I am the enemy of every enemy of enemies and I am the friend of everyones friends friend. What's the reason for your absurde antisemitism? Education?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use to wonder why everyone's anti-Semitism, then I read history.  Also the OT accounts does not  show  a people who love God, but use him to win their wars. Its their book , not mine and is built on a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope-----anyone can write that which you wrote about any group of people-----but only shit like you do.    Lots of people are not anti semitic scum and baby molesters like you and the members of the dung  heap from which you were spawned.      What did you  "read"  in history----so far you have made it clear thru your posts that you never read a book in your life----the  islamo Nazi shit you parrot comes in pamphlets
Click to expand...


Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since I'm just a lonely looney tune.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... They were mainly Bolshevik Jews who killed millions , burned Christian churches and took over Russia. So what, lets show some things about why maybe Christians might now want to be taken over by Russia. Obviously your a jew or a Zionist who worships jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say it in this way: I am the enemy of every enemy of enemies and I am the friend of everyones friends friend. What's the reason for your absurde antisemitism? Education?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use to wonder why everyone's anti-Semitism, then I read history.  Also the OT accounts does not  show  a people who love God, but use him to win their wars. Its their book , not mine and is built on a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope-----anyone can write that which you wrote about any group of people-----but only shit like you do.    Lots of people are not anti semitic scum and baby molesters like you and the members of the dung  heap from which you were spawned.      What did you  "read"  in history----so far you have made it clear thru your posts that you never read a book in your life----the  islamo Nazi shit you parrot comes in pamphlets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since I'm just a lonely looney tune.
Click to expand...


Interesting----so you know no history at all----and just sit home alone and invent it with a small group of your fellow illiterates.      I doubt that any of your group ever met a jew.
----I have encountered people of your mind-set in methadone clinics-----and amongst new comers to the USA----from muslim lands where there are no jews.      Interestingly enough----during the same period of time---new comers to the USA who are hindu---from parts of India that have no jews----had no such notions-----but newcomers from India who  ARE muslims-----have them.


----------



## Agit8r

Cecilie1200 said:


> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agit8r said:
> 
> 
> 
> And there are no Christians who persecute other Christians?  Maybe you should read a freaking history book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really as a general rule, no.  It's been many centuries since Christian sects really felt the need to do much more than bicker and snipe at each other.  I think by the 1930s in Europe, it's safe to say that anyone professing Christianity and then imprisoning, torturing, and killing millions of Christians was most likely lying through his teeth for propaganda purposes, in order to lull people into a false sense of security and passivity.
> 
> Discernment is really a wonderful skill to learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Northern Ireland cooled down in the late 1990's. Rwandan genocide was mid-90's. Bosnia was early 90's. During the 80's there was Central America...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice try, asshole, but that's only going to work if you try it on someone as ignorant and uninformed as you are.
Click to expand...


Facts are ignorance to you? That tells me a lot.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... They were mainly Bolshevik Jews who killed millions , burned Christian churches and took over Russia. So what, lets show some things about why maybe Christians might now want to be taken over by Russia. Obviously your a jew or a Zionist who worships jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say it in this way: I am the enemy of every enemy of enemies and I am the friend of everyones friends friend. What's the reason for your absurde antisemitism? Education?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use to wonder why everyone's anti-Semitism, then I read history.  Also the OT accounts does not  show  a people who love God, but use him to win their wars. Its their book , not mine and is built on a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope-----anyone can write that which you wrote about any group of people-----but only shit like you do.    Lots of people are not anti semitic scum and baby molesters like you and the members of the dung  heap from which you were spawned.      What did you  "read"  in history----so far you have made it clear thru your posts that you never read a book in your life----the  islamo Nazi shit you parrot comes in pamphlets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since I'm just a lonely looney tune.
Click to expand...


I am fascinated Penelope-----since you sit at home with your own little group---how did you encounter anti Semitism or its literature.?   Even more interesting---how did you conclude jews invented both the concept and wrote the literature?      If jews write-----being literate, they do not write   "was also wrote...."    I
suggest that you read writings written by Jews so that you can learn a bit of English grammar.     You do express yourself in writing as if your entire education consists
of anti-semitic literature or you picked up your
manner of expression in either a methadone
clinic or a brothel (or both)


----------



## Statistikhengst

Penelope said:


> Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since *I'm just a lonely looney tune*.



You got the last six words right!!!


----------



## Statistikhengst

zaangalewa said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I use to wonder why everyone's anti-Semitism, then I read history.  Also the OT accounts does not  show  a people who love God, but use him to win their wars. Its their book , not mine and is built on a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't read jewish books if you don't understand what's written there  - this makes the life more easy for antisemites.
Click to expand...



Und dafür zitierst Du dann "Rammstein"..... verrückt...


----------



## irosie91

Statistikhengst said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since *I'm just a lonely looney tune*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the last six words right!!!
Click to expand...


good of you to encourage Penelope in the
development of her writing skills


----------



## Statistikhengst

irosie91 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since *I'm just a lonely looney tune*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the last six words right!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good of you to encourage Penelope in the
> development of her writing skills
Click to expand...



Tikkun Olam, baby, Tikkin Olam all the way!!!


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> ... anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews ...



I heard about this joke:

_An anti-semite is drinking in a bar. He notices a Jew sitting at a table nearby and doesn't like it.
"Bartender!" he says, nodding at the Jew, "A round of the good stuff for everyone except him!"
Everyone happily receives a glass of premium scotch.
The anti-semite looks over at the Jew with a smug grin.
The Jew smiles back.
The anti-semite loses his satisfied expression.
"Bartender! Give everyone a drink of your finest, plus an appetizer!" 
He looks directly at the Jew and adds, "Everyone except the Jew."
The Jewish man looks at the anti-semite, and smiles again.
Furious, the anti-semite says, "Is that Jew just stupid or pretending to be?"
"Oh no, sir, he's the owner."

_


----------



## Statistikhengst

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard about this joke:
> 
> _An anti-semite is drinking in a bar. He notices a Jew sitting at a table nearby and doesn't like it.
> "Bartender!" he says, nodding at the Jew, "A round of the good stuff for everyone except him!"
> Everyone happily receives a glass of premium scotch.
> The anti-semite looks over at the Jew with a smug grin.
> The Jew smiles back.
> The anti-semite loses his satisfied expression.
> "Bartender! Give everyone a drink of your finest, plus an appetizer!"
> He looks directly at the Jew and adds, "Everyone except the Jew."
> The Jewish man looks at the anti-semite, and smiles again.
> Furious, the anti-semite says, "Is that Jew just stupid or pretending to be?"
> "Oh no, sir, he's the owner."_
Click to expand...



LOL!


Karma is actually Hebrew for "gotcha"!!!


----------



## irosie91

Statistikhengst said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since *I'm just a lonely looney tune*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the last six words right!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good of you to encourage Penelope in the
> development of her writing skills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tikkun Olam, baby, Tikkin Olam all the way!!!
Click to expand...

'

yeah,    right.....


----------



## Statistikhengst

irosie91 said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since *I'm just a lonely looney tune*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the last six words right!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good of you to encourage Penelope in the
> development of her writing skills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tikkun Olam, baby, Tikkin Olam all the way!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> yeah,    right.....
Click to expand...



GRIN....


----------



## irosie91

Statistikhengst said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since *I'm just a lonely looney tune*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got the last six words right!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good of you to encourage Penelope in the
> development of her writing skills
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Tikkun Olam, baby, Tikkin Olam all the way!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> '
> 
> yeah,    right.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> GRIN....
Click to expand...


starting to gather the ELUL mitzvah points
early this year?


----------



## zaangalewa

Statistikhengst said:


> Karma is actually Hebrew for "gotcha"!!!



I'm not able to translate this sentence into my own language. What do you like to say?


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... They were mainly Bolshevik Jews who killed millions , burned Christian churches and took over Russia. So what, lets show some things about why maybe Christians might now want to be taken over by Russia. Obviously your a jew or a Zionist who worships jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say it in this way: I am the enemy of every enemy of enemies and I am the friend of everyones friends friend. What's the reason for your absurde antisemitism? Education?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use to wonder why everyone's anti-Semitism, then I read history.  Also the OT accounts does not  show  a people who love God, but use him to win their wars. Its their book , not mine and is built on a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope-----anyone can write that which you wrote about any group of people-----but only shit like you do.    Lots of people are not anti semitic scum and baby molesters like you and the members of the dung  heap from which you were spawned.      What did you  "read"  in history----so far you have made it clear thru your posts that you never read a book in your life----the  islamo Nazi shit you parrot comes in pamphlets
Click to expand...


Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since I'm just a lonely looney tune. No one is really anti Zionist, except the jews themselves made it up.


irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... They were mainly Bolshevik Jews who killed millions , burned Christian churches and took over Russia. So what, lets show some things about why maybe Christians might now want to be taken over by Russia. Obviously your a jew or a Zionist who worships jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say it in this way: I am the enemy of every enemy of enemies and I am the friend of everyones friends friend. What's the reason for your absurde antisemitism? Education?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use to wonder why everyone's anti-Semitism, then I read history.  Also the OT accounts does not  show  a people who love God, but use him to win their wars. Its their book , not mine and is built on a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope-----anyone can write that which you wrote about any group of people-----but only shit like you do.    Lots of people are not anti semitic scum and baby molesters like you and the members of the dung  heap from which you were spawned.      What did you  "read"  in history----so far you have made it clear thru your posts that you never read a book in your life----the  islamo Nazi shit you parrot comes in pamphlets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since I'm just a lonely looney tune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated Penelope-----since you sit at home with your own little group---how did you encounter anti Semitism or its literature.?   Even more interesting---how did you conclude jews invented both the concept and wrote the literature?      If jews write-----being literate, they do not write   "was also wrote...."    I
> suggest that you read writings written by Jews so that you can learn a bit of English grammar.     You do express yourself in writing as if your entire education consists
> of anti-semitic literature or you picked up your
> manner of expression in either a methadone
> clinic or a brothel (or both)
Click to expand...


Its all those darn drugs I shoot up in my arms. All my veins are collapsed. Darn I need to pick myself up, and go a whoring down on the street corner, to either trade my body for more drugs or money to buy some. I hope my box is still here when I get back.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... They were mainly Bolshevik Jews who killed millions , burned Christian churches and took over Russia. So what, lets show some things about why maybe Christians might now want to be taken over by Russia. Obviously your a jew or a Zionist who worships jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say it in this way: I am the enemy of every enemy of enemies and I am the friend of everyones friends friend. What's the reason for your absurde antisemitism? Education?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use to wonder why everyone's anti-Semitism, then I read history.  Also the OT accounts does not  show  a people who love God, but use him to win their wars. Its their book , not mine and is built on a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope-----anyone can write that which you wrote about any group of people-----but only shit like you do.    Lots of people are not anti semitic scum and baby molesters like you and the members of the dung  heap from which you were spawned.      What did you  "read"  in history----so far you have made it clear thru your posts that you never read a book in your life----the  islamo Nazi shit you parrot comes in pamphlets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since I'm just a lonely looney tune. No one is really anti Zionist, except the jews themselves made it up.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say it in this way: I am the enemy of every enemy of enemies and I am the friend of everyones friends friend. What's the reason for your absurde antisemitism? Education?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use to wonder why everyone's anti-Semitism, then I read history.  Also the OT accounts does not  show  a people who love God, but use him to win their wars. Its their book , not mine and is built on a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope-----anyone can write that which you wrote about any group of people-----but only shit like you do.    Lots of people are not anti semitic scum and baby molesters like you and the members of the dung  heap from which you were spawned.      What did you  "read"  in history----so far you have made it clear thru your posts that you never read a book in your life----the  islamo Nazi shit you parrot comes in pamphlets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since I'm just a lonely looney tune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated Penelope-----since you sit at home with your own little group---how did you encounter anti Semitism or its literature.?   Even more interesting---how did you conclude jews invented both the concept and wrote the literature?      If jews write-----being literate, they do not write   "was also wrote...."    I
> suggest that you read writings written by Jews so that you can learn a bit of English grammar.     You do express yourself in writing as if your entire education consists
> of anti-semitic literature or you picked up your
> manner of expression in either a methadone
> clinic or a brothel (or both)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its all those darn drugs I shoot up in my arms. All my veins are collapsed. Darn I need to pick myself up, and go a whoring down on the street corner, to either trade my body for more drugs or money to buy some. I hope my box is still here when I get back.
Click to expand...


since Unlike you-----I really was a health care worker------even a burnt out schizophrenic  could do better in answering
a simple question.    I remember   Judy Garland---shortly before she died---interviewed on a late nite TV program. 
She was a wreck of  tardive dyskinesias----
but she did better in answering for herself
than do you


----------



## Penelope

irosie91 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... They were mainly Bolshevik Jews who killed millions , burned Christian churches and took over Russia. So what, lets show some things about why maybe Christians might now want to be taken over by Russia. Obviously your a jew or a Zionist who worships jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say it in this way: I am the enemy of every enemy of enemies and I am the friend of everyones friends friend. What's the reason for your absurde antisemitism? Education?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I use to wonder why everyone's anti-Semitism, then I read history.  Also the OT accounts does not  show  a people who love God, but use him to win their wars. Its their book , not mine and is built on a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope-----anyone can write that which you wrote about any group of people-----but only shit like you do.    Lots of people are not anti semitic scum and baby molesters like you and the members of the dung  heap from which you were spawned.      What did you  "read"  in history----so far you have made it clear thru your posts that you never read a book in your life----the  islamo Nazi shit you parrot comes in pamphlets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since I'm just a lonely looney tune. No one is really anti Zionist, except the jews themselves made it up.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use to wonder why everyone's anti-Semitism, then I read history.  Also the OT accounts does not  show  a people who love God, but use him to win their wars. Its their book , not mine and is built on a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope-----anyone can write that which you wrote about any group of people-----but only shit like you do.    Lots of people are not anti semitic scum and baby molesters like you and the members of the dung  heap from which you were spawned.      What did you  "read"  in history----so far you have made it clear thru your posts that you never read a book in your life----the  islamo Nazi shit you parrot comes in pamphlets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since I'm just a lonely looney tune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated Penelope-----since you sit at home with your own little group---how did you encounter anti Semitism or its literature.?   Even more interesting---how did you conclude jews invented both the concept and wrote the literature?      If jews write-----being literate, they do not write   "was also wrote...."    I
> suggest that you read writings written by Jews so that you can learn a bit of English grammar.     You do express yourself in writing as if your entire education consists
> of anti-semitic literature or you picked up your
> manner of expression in either a methadone
> clinic or a brothel (or both)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its all those darn drugs I shoot up in my arms. All my veins are collapsed. Darn I need to pick myself up, and go a whoring down on the street corner, to either trade my body for more drugs or money to buy some. I hope my box is still here when I get back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since Unlike you-----I really was a health care worker------even a burnt out schizophrenic  could do better in answering
> a simple question.    I remember   Judy Garland---shortly before she died---interviewed on a late nite TV program.
> She was a wreck of  tardive dyskinesias----
> but she did better in answering for herself
> than do you
Click to expand...


Oh I lost my license to practice when they saw me writing my own pain med scripts. Darn I'm just a druggy , oh  I mean junky.


----------



## irosie91

Penelope said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me say it in this way: I am the enemy of every enemy of enemies and I am the friend of everyones friends friend. What's the reason for your absurde antisemitism? Education?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use to wonder why everyone's anti-Semitism, then I read history.  Also the OT accounts does not  show  a people who love God, but use him to win their wars. Its their book , not mine and is built on a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope-----anyone can write that which you wrote about any group of people-----but only shit like you do.    Lots of people are not anti semitic scum and baby molesters like you and the members of the dung  heap from which you were spawned.      What did you  "read"  in history----so far you have made it clear thru your posts that you never read a book in your life----the  islamo Nazi shit you parrot comes in pamphlets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since I'm just a lonely looney tune. No one is really anti Zionist, except the jews themselves made it up.
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope-----anyone can write that which you wrote about any group of people-----but only shit like you do.    Lots of people are not anti semitic scum and baby molesters like you and the members of the dung  heap from which you were spawned.      What did you  "read"  in history----so far you have made it clear thru your posts that you never read a book in your life----the  islamo Nazi shit you parrot comes in pamphlets
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I'm all alone in my little group. thank you , I figured anti Semitism was something made up by the Jews for the Jews to get sympathy, and also anti semitic literature was also wrote by the jews as well, since I'm just a lonely looney tune.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fascinated Penelope-----since you sit at home with your own little group---how did you encounter anti Semitism or its literature.?   Even more interesting---how did you conclude jews invented both the concept and wrote the literature?      If jews write-----being literate, they do not write   "was also wrote...."    I
> suggest that you read writings written by Jews so that you can learn a bit of English grammar.     You do express yourself in writing as if your entire education consists
> of anti-semitic literature or you picked up your
> manner of expression in either a methadone
> clinic or a brothel (or both)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its all those darn drugs I shoot up in my arms. All my veins are collapsed. Darn I need to pick myself up, and go a whoring down on the street corner, to either trade my body for more drugs or money to buy some. I hope my box is still here when I get back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since Unlike you-----I really was a health care worker------even a burnt out schizophrenic  could do better in answering
> a simple question.    I remember   Judy Garland---shortly before she died---interviewed on a late nite TV program.
> She was a wreck of  tardive dyskinesias----
> but she did better in answering for herself
> than do you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh I lost my license to practice when they saw me writing my own pain med scripts. Darn I'm just a druggy.
Click to expand...


does not matter-----you do not need a license to post on this board


----------



## zaangalewa

Statistikhengst said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I use to wonder why everyone's anti-Semitism, then I read history.  Also the OT accounts does not  show  a people who love God, but use him to win their wars. Its their book , not mine and is built on a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't read jewish books if you don't understand what's written there  - this makes the life more easy for antisemites.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Und dafür zitierst Du dann "Rammstein"..... verrückt...
Click to expand...


I deleted the answer - but not because of your comment about Rammstein. The video was maybe to hard for Americans, even if they seem to be antiamerican antisemites only.


----------



## zaangalewa

Penelope said:


> ... Its all those darn drugs I shoot up in my arms. All my veins are collapsed. Darn I need to pick myself up, and go a whoring down on the street corner, to either trade my body for more drugs or money to buy some. I hope my box is still here when I get back.



I guess this is a joke - but ... Do you need help?


----------



## Cecilie1200

Moonglow said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The level of delusion is amazing. You wouldn't think history could repeat itself..but it can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a sucker born every minute.  Otherwise, the Democrat Party wouldn't be as populous as it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't you have a windmill to ostracize?
Click to expand...

 
I assume this was an attempt to be humorous, but I can't be positive, since it made no sense.

Fortunately, I'm accustomed to this from you.


----------



## Cecilie1200

irosie91 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Does nothing to absolve the German Christians who helped him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you? A Nazi? You have less than no knowledge what you are speaking about - but you are convinced you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST persons who supported  ADOLF HITLER and the NAZI party-----in the 1930s  were Christians-----lots of ardent Christians----church going types.   ALL  of the leaders and officials were Christians.    Hitler's youth consisted OVERWHELMINGLY  of  Christians.
> Not tell us again that there was a plan to commit
> genocide on  CHRISTIANS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand the word "politician"?  It's a synonym for "liar".  Whatever else Hitler was, he was a politician, and skilled at saying whatever he needed to in order to accomplish his goals.
> 
> The fact that his lies initially fooled a great many Christians has little to no bearing on what his actual intentions were.
> 
> Bottom line:  leftists need to stop being so fucking gullible.  I could say I'm the Queen of England, but you're going to want to check my head for a tiara before you believe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very wall aware of the fact that the leader of third reich----aka   third  HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE-----was just as much a sociopath  as was   "saint"  Constantine
Click to expand...

 
You babble a great deal.  Has anyone ever pointed this out to you before?


----------



## Statistikhengst

zaangalewa said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I use to wonder why everyone's anti-Semitism, then I read history.  Also the OT accounts does not  show  a people who love God, but use him to win their wars. Its their book , not mine and is built on a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't read jewish books if you don't understand what's written there  - this makes the life more easy for antisemites.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Und dafür zitierst Du dann "Rammstein"..... verrückt...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I deleted the answer - but not because of your comment about Rammstein. The video was maybe to hard for Americans, even if they seem to be antiamerican antisemites only.
Click to expand...

Ach, an Deiner Stelle wäre ich mir nicht so ganz sicher. ...

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## irosie91

Cecilie1200 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Does nothing to absolve the German Christians who helped him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you? A Nazi? You have less than no knowledge what you are speaking about - but you are convinced you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MOST persons who supported  ADOLF HITLER and the NAZI party-----in the 1930s  were Christians-----lots of ardent Christians----church going types.   ALL  of the leaders and officials were Christians.    Hitler's youth consisted OVERWHELMINGLY  of  Christians.
> Not tell us again that there was a plan to commit
> genocide on  CHRISTIANS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand the word "politician"?  It's a synonym for "liar".  Whatever else Hitler was, he was a politician, and skilled at saying whatever he needed to in order to accomplish his goals.
> 
> The fact that his lies initially fooled a great many Christians has little to no bearing on what his actual intentions were.
> 
> Bottom line:  leftists need to stop being so fucking gullible.  I could say I'm the Queen of England, but you're going to want to check my head for a tiara before you believe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very wall aware of the fact that the leader of third reich----aka   third  HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE-----was just as much a sociopath  as was   "saint"  Constantine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You babble a great deal.  Has anyone ever pointed this out to you before?
Click to expand...


oh sorry----did I insult your hero  Constantine-----author of the Nuremburg
laws  ?


----------



## zaangalewa

Statistikhengst said:


> ... Ach, an Deiner Stelle wäre ich mir nicht so ganz sicher. ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



Sure with what? With nightmares?


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> ... oh sorry----did I insult your hero  Constantine-----author of the Nuremburg
> laws  ?



What has Konstantin to do with the begin of the rassistic laws of the Nazis? Colonialism would be a better explanation, isn't it? Whyelse were the people in Japan racists too?


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... oh sorry----did I insult your hero  Constantine-----author of the Nuremburg
> laws  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has Konstantin to do with the begin of the rassistic laws of the Nazis? Colonialism would be a better explanation, isn't it? Whyelse were the people in Japan racists too?
Click to expand...


the details of the Nuremburg laws which rendered genocide of jews legal -----were
first established by CONSTANTINE----they
appear in the codified version which was
put together by  his grandson  JUSTIN-----
ie they are part of the  JUSTINIAN CODE. 
Interestingly the laws are virtually identical in  DETAIL----all the way down to yellow insignia for jews.     Also included are laws
against jews owning property----riding horses and possessing weapons.   So sorry that you do not know-----it is all so interesting.    It seems ADOLF KNEW.   I am impressed that  ADOLF KNEW----I have never met a catholic who KNEW---not even students studying for the priesthood
(well----actually the only people I knew like that and  with whom I had discussion were---drop out priests and dropout student priests)      I wonder if Adolf really knew-----
I do not believe that this kind of stuff is actually discussed in catholic grammar school. -----maybe he had a priest help him on the issue-----as Jeremiah states ---A JESUIT WOULD KNOW----Jesuits are known for their SCHOLARSHIP..      A memory just popped into my head----BENEDIKT----was the choice successor because of his  "SCHOLARSHIP" in canon law       (I read that somewhere,,  years ago) -----gee---maybe Jeremiah is right             (??)       scary.....


----------



## irosie91

zaangelewa-----Of course you do not have to answer-----but the Justinian code does interest
me because of the REALLY significant effect it
has had on the course of history.----Here is
the  optional question----ready?..   are you catholic?     For the record----I do believe that
the catholic church has made a great effort to
"clean up"  canon law ------I think a problem
does exist in any creed -----some people get
attracted to  "the old time religion".      Today's
ISIS is attracting lots of people who seek "the old time religion"


----------



## Cecilie1200

irosie91 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you? A Nazi? You have less than no knowledge what you are speaking about - but you are convinced you are right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOST persons who supported  ADOLF HITLER and the NAZI party-----in the 1930s  were Christians-----lots of ardent Christians----church going types.   ALL  of the leaders and officials were Christians.    Hitler's youth consisted OVERWHELMINGLY  of  Christians.
> Not tell us again that there was a plan to commit
> genocide on  CHRISTIANS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you understand the word "politician"?  It's a synonym for "liar".  Whatever else Hitler was, he was a politician, and skilled at saying whatever he needed to in order to accomplish his goals.
> 
> The fact that his lies initially fooled a great many Christians has little to no bearing on what his actual intentions were.
> 
> Bottom line:  leftists need to stop being so fucking gullible.  I could say I'm the Queen of England, but you're going to want to check my head for a tiara before you believe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very wall aware of the fact that the leader of third reich----aka   third  HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE-----was just as much a sociopath  as was   "saint"  Constantine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You babble a great deal.  Has anyone ever pointed this out to you before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh sorry----did I insult your hero  Constantine-----author of the Nuremburg
> laws  ?
Click to expand...


You insulted my intelligence by implying that you are worthy of dignifying by debate.

And you're still doing it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

irosie91 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... oh sorry----did I insult your hero  Constantine-----author of the Nuremburg
> laws  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has Konstantin to do with the begin of the rassistic laws of the Nazis? Colonialism would be a better explanation, isn't it? Whyelse were the people in Japan racists too?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the details of the Nuremburg laws which rendered genocide of jews legal -----were
> first established by CONSTANTINE----they
> appear in the codified version which was
> put together by  his grandson  JUSTIN-----
> ie they are part of the  JUSTINIAN CODE.
> Interestingly the laws are virtually identical in  DETAIL----all the way down to yellow insignia for jews.     Also included are laws
> against jews owning property----riding horses and possessing weapons.   So sorry that you do not know-----it is all so interesting.    It seems ADOLF KNEW.   I am impressed that  ADOLF KNEW----I have never met a catholic who KNEW---not even students studying for the priesthood
> (well----actually the only people I knew like that and  with whom I had discussion were---drop out priests and dropout student priests)      I wonder if Adolf really knew-----
> I do not believe that this kind of stuff is actually discussed in catholic grammar school. -----maybe he had a priest help him on the issue-----as Jeremiah states ---A JESUIT WOULD KNOW----Jesuits are known for their SCHOLARSHIP..      A memory just popped into my head----BENEDIKT----was the choice successor because of his  "SCHOLARSHIP" in canon law       (I read that somewhere,,  years ago) -----gee---maybe Jeremiah is right             (??)       scary.....
Click to expand...


When I want to hear a bigot gassing away about his proud bigotry, I'll go talk to a Klan member.  At least they have funny outfits I can snicker at.


----------



## irosie91

Cecilie1200 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> MOST persons who supported  ADOLF HITLER and the NAZI party-----in the 1930s  were Christians-----lots of ardent Christians----church going types.   ALL  of the leaders and officials were Christians.    Hitler's youth consisted OVERWHELMINGLY  of  Christians.
> Not tell us again that there was a plan to commit
> genocide on  CHRISTIANS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the word "politician"?  It's a synonym for "liar".  Whatever else Hitler was, he was a politician, and skilled at saying whatever he needed to in order to accomplish his goals.
> 
> The fact that his lies initially fooled a great many Christians has little to no bearing on what his actual intentions were.
> 
> Bottom line:  leftists need to stop being so fucking gullible.  I could say I'm the Queen of England, but you're going to want to check my head for a tiara before you believe me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am very wall aware of the fact that the leader of third reich----aka   third  HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE-----was just as much a sociopath  as was   "saint"  Constantine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You babble a great deal.  Has anyone ever pointed this out to you before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh sorry----did I insult your hero  Constantine-----author of the Nuremburg
> laws  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You insulted my intelligence by implying that you are worthy of dignifying by debate.
> 
> And you're still doing it.
Click to expand...


your answer is not only  moronically
cynical----it is also vulgar---AND 
ungrammatical.    Is English your mother
tongue?       I did not INSULT anything----
I made no  "implications"   and your final
phrase    ""that you are worthy of dignifying by debate"   makes no sense in
English,        You have made it clear that
you have no response other than a kind of
SNOTTINESS.     I have no intention of debating with you.    There is no issue to debate. ------you,  certainly, have yet to
demonstrate  "intelligence"


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... oh sorry----did I insult your hero  Constantine-----author of the Nuremburg
> laws  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has Konstantin to do with the begin of the rassistic laws of the Nazis? Colonialism would be a better explanation, isn't it? Whyelse were the people in Japan racists too?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the details of the Nuremburg laws which rendered genocide of jews legal -----were
Click to expand...


I don't know about what laws you are speaking in the moment. It was never legal in Germany to murder someone. The laws in Nurmberg in 1935 discriminated Jews. This was comparable with the racism in the USA or the apartheid in Southafrica. Nearly no one in the world protested. In 1936 everyone was in Berlin and celebrated Olympia. Hitler was international a well respected man in those days. This was a problem for the german enemies of Hitler.



> first established by CONSTANTINE----they
> appear in the codified version which was
> put together by  his grandson  JUSTIN-----
> ie they are part of the  JUSTINIAN CODE.



What? For heaven sake - do you really have only a little idea what you are speaking about? It sounds empty what you say here.



> Interestingly the laws are virtually identical in  DETAIL----all the way down to yellow insignia for jews.



... okay ...  okay ... okay ... You forced me to take a look into this time. Hopefully my time machine works. Justinian you said? ... Flavius Petrus Sabbatius? 482-565? ... Emperor of Eastrome (Orient) in Constantinople?  Do you really think he was 1935 in Nuremberg at the Reichsparteitag of the Nazis? Then you said something about Jews. ... But the Jews were Roman Citizens since the second century. So why was there a problem? ... Ah - I see. In 529 the Samaritians - a jewish sect - revolted in Palestine. Was there any time of history when no one revolted in Palestine? He killed them. Who liked to survive had to become a Christian. Not nice but quite normal in this days of history. It was an old customs to do so. Everyone made it in this time in such ways - if he was honorful. No idea what this could have to do with the Nazis. The Nazis never offered someone the possibility "If you sign in to become a Nazi, then we don't kill you". Their ideology was biology. They were racists.



> Also included are laws
> against jews owning property----riding horses and possessing weapons.   So sorry that you do not know-----it is all so interesting.    It seems ADOLF KNEW.   I am impressed that  ADOLF KNEW----I have never met a catholic who KNEW---not even students studying for the priesthood
> (well----actually the only people I knew like that and  with whom I had discussion were---drop out priests and dropout student priests)      I wonder if Adolf really knew-----
> I do not believe that this kind of stuff is actually discussed in catholic grammar school. -----maybe he had a priest help him on the issue-----as Jeremiah states ---A JESUIT WOULD KNOW----Jesuits are known for their SCHOLARSHIP..      A memory just popped into my head----BENEDIKT----was the choice successor because of his  "SCHOLARSHIP" in canon law       (I read that somewhere,,  years ago) -----gee---maybe Jeremiah is right             (??)       scary.....



What about this 'theory': "Adolf" was the name of a protestant king of some Scandinavians, who murdered Germans in the thirty years war, because they were Catholics - so the Germans had to become Aryans under the Nazis and had to murder Germans if they were Jews? Sounds plausible and not like a joke, isn't it?


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> zaangelewa-----Of course you do not have to answer-----but the Justinian code does interest
> me because of the REALLY significant effect it
> has had on the course of history.----Here is
> the  optional question----ready?..   are you catholic?     For the record----I do believe that
> the catholic church has made a great effort to
> "clean up"  canon law ------I think a problem
> does exist in any creed -----some people get
> attracted to  "the old time religion".      Today's
> ISIS is attracting lots of people who seek "the old time religion"



ISIS - Nazis -Justinian ... ? ... And now you ask a jewish german catholic zionist nazi like me - because it seems to you I created the young religion Islam - to say to you something about what exactly?

What I like to say is this: ISIS are respectless atheists ignoring the rules of god and the spirit of life. They are fighting against god and are murdering his children. No one who follows them will find anything except wounds, traumata, death and destruction.


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... oh sorry----did I insult your hero  Constantine-----author of the Nuremburg
> laws  ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What has Konstantin to do with the begin of the rassistic laws of the Nazis? Colonialism would be a better explanation, isn't it? Whyelse were the people in Japan racists too?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the details of the Nuremburg laws which rendered genocide of jews legal -----were
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know about what laws you are speaking in the moment. It was never legal in Germany to murder someone. The laws in Nurmberg in 1935 discriminated Jews. This was comparable with the racism in the USA or the apartheid in Southafrica. Nearly no one in the world protested. In 1936 everyone was in Berlin and celebrated Olympia. Hitler was international a well respected man in those days. This was a problem for the german enemies of Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first established by CONSTANTINE----they
> appear in the codified version which was
> put together by  his grandson  JUSTIN-----
> ie they are part of the  JUSTINIAN CODE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What? For heaven sake - do you really have only a little idea what you are speaking about? It sounds empty what you say here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestingly the laws are virtually identical in  DETAIL----all the way down to yellow insignia for jews.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... okay ...  okay ... okay ... You forced me to take a look into this time. Hopefully my time machine works. Justinian you said? ... Flavius Petrus Sabbatius? 482-565? ... Emperor of Eastrome (Orient) in Constantinople?  Do you really think he was 1935 in Nuremberg at the Reichsparteitag of the Nazis? Then you said something about Jews. ... But the Jews were Roman Citizens since the second century. So why was there a problem? ... Ah - I see. In 529 the Samaritians - a jewish sect - revolted in Palestine. Was there any time of history when no one revolted in Palestine? He killed them. Who liked to survive had to become a Christian. Not nice but quite normal in this days of history. It was an old customs to do so. Everyone made it in this time in such ways - if he was honorful. No idea what this could have to do with the Nazis. The Nazis never offered someone the possibility "If you sign in to become a Nazi, then we don't kill you". Their ideology was biology. They were racists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also included are laws
> against jews owning property----riding horses and possessing weapons.   So sorry that you do not know-----it is all so interesting.    It seems ADOLF KNEW.   I am impressed that  ADOLF KNEW----I have never met a catholic who KNEW---not even students studying for the priesthood
> (well----actually the only people I knew like that and  with whom I had discussion were---drop out priests and dropout student priests)      I wonder if Adolf really knew-----
> I do not believe that this kind of stuff is actually discussed in catholic grammar school. -----maybe he had a priest help him on the issue-----as Jeremiah states ---A JESUIT WOULD KNOW----Jesuits are known for their SCHOLARSHIP..      A memory just popped into my head----BENEDIKT----was the choice successor because of his  "SCHOLARSHIP" in canon law       (I read that somewhere,,  years ago) -----gee---maybe Jeremiah is right             (??)       scary.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What about this 'theory': "Adolf" was the name of a protestant king of some Scandinavians, who murdered Germans in the thirty years war, because they were Catholics - so the Germans had to become Aryans under the Nazis and had to murder Germans if they were Jews? Sounds plausible and not like a joke, isn't it?
Click to expand...


You have exhibited a remarkable ignorance of history.   In fact your statement   "the jews were citizens of rome"-----is actually Ludicrous-----no they weren't ----except in very exceptional cases     Josephus Flavius was one.   
Your next statement is a bit insulting---"killing was not legal in Germany" ------really?    so your fellow Nazi pig who smashed the head of my
baby cousin against a stone wall went to Jail?        There is really no point in discussion with you-----even faced with truth and reality and fact-----you play idiot and struggle to obfuscate in the vulgar manner of -------actually-----"GERMAN HUMOR"       ever read Kafka?


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> ... You have exhibited a remarkable ignorance of history.   In fact your statement   "the jews were citizens of rome"-----is actually Ludicrous-----no they weren't ----except in very exceptional cases



In the second century all Jews became citizens of Rome.



> Josephus Flavius was one.



Josephus Flavius?



> Your next statement is a bit insulting---"killing was not legal in Germany" ------really?



Really. But the Nazi ignored anyway all laws - they fullfilled orders. So it was completly unimportant what was written in laws . They did whatever they liked to do.



> so your fellow Nazi pig who smashed the head of my baby cousin against a stone wall went to Jail?



I don't know. How should I?



> There is really no point in discussion with you-----even faced with truth and reality and fact-----you play idiot and struggle to obfuscate in the vulgar manner of -------actually-----"GERMAN HUMOR"       ever read Kafka?



Kafka is a little kafkaesk. Whatever. Germans are not any longer living in Prague. This period of history is over about more than 70 years.


----------



## irosie91

[QU



> Josephus Flavius was one.



Josephus Flavius?


you got a citation  to support your
assertion  that in the second century  AD---ALL JEWS BECAME CITIZENS
OF ROME???      I am intrigued----it is
absolutely NEWS TO ME       Yes---
Josephus Flavius----he was an historian.
---very very famous


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> [QU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josephus Flavius was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josephus Flavius?
> 
> 
> you got a citation  to support your
> assertion  that in the second century  AD---ALL JEWS BECAME CITIZENS
> OF ROME???      I am intrigued----it is
> absolutely NEWS TO ME       Yes---
> Josephus Flavius----he was an historian.
> ---very very famous
Click to expand...


So Josephus Flavius was a famous historian of the first century - that's why someone smashed the head of your baby cousin against a stone wall? Let me say it in this way: Maybe you try to think in our traditional and/or universal way. But I miss some feelings or informations how you try to build up your intuitions and where what kind of spiritual way could exist. What are you worried about?


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josephus Flavius was one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josephus Flavius?
> 
> 
> you got a citation  to support your
> assertion  that in the second century  AD---ALL JEWS BECAME CITIZENS
> OF ROME???      I am intrigued----it is
> absolutely NEWS TO ME       Yes---
> Josephus Flavius----he was an historian.
> ---very very famous
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Josephus Flavius was a famous historian of the first century - that's why someone smashed the head of your baby cousin against a stone wall? Let me say it in this way: Maybe you try to think in our traditional and/or universal way. But I miss some feelings or informations how you try to build up your intuitions and where what kind of spiritual way could exist. What are you worried about?
Click to expand...


why are you both derailing the thread and trivializing the atrocities committed by your colleagues?     You claimed that  "ALL JEWS BECAME CITIZENS OF ROME-----in the second century  AD-----
I asked for a citation in support of your lie.    I mentioned ONE jew who became a citizen of Rome----that was the famous
historian   JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS-----very few jews ---became citizens of Rome----he was an exception.      Why do you lie?


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> ... why are you both derailing the thread and trivializing the atrocities committed by your colleagues?     You claimed that  "ALL JEWS BECAME CITIZENS OF ROME-----in the second century  AD-----
> I asked for a citation in support of your lie.    I mentioned ONE jew who became a citizen of Rome----that was the famous
> historian   JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS-----very few jews ---became citizens of Rome----he was an exception.      Why do you lie?



I was a little wrong - it was not the second century but the early third century: "In the year 212 declared emperor Caracalla the Jews in the whole roman empire to full citizens" (original: "Im Jahr 212 erklärte Kaiser Caracalla (R 211-217) die Juden im gesamten römischen Reich zu Vollbürgern." source: Nachum T. Gidal, Die Juden in Deutschland von der Römerzeit bis zur Weimarerer Republik, Köln, 1997, Seite 23)

And the other thing: The leading Nazis were not Christians - that's an absurde idea for everyone who studies this people - and only this group of people makes understandable what really had happened during the so called third empire of the Aryans in Europe, when they followed their blue eyed and blond haired greatest leader of all times: Hitler.

Take a look at Heinrich Himmler for example. He was educated to be a humanist - but this was without any effect: he was far away from the christian humanity. Instead he became a kind of monster, who created  horrorvisions and sold this as a kind of very strange religion in the poor Wewelsburg. If the word "godless fool" makes any sense then I would know not any other person where this expression fits in a better way.


----------



## rightwinger

zaangalewa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... why are you both derailing the thread and trivializing the atrocities committed by your colleagues?     You claimed that  "ALL JEWS BECAME CITIZENS OF ROME-----in the second century  AD-----
> I asked for a citation in support of your lie.    I mentioned ONE jew who became a citizen of Rome----that was the famous
> historian   JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS-----very few jews ---became citizens of Rome----he was an exception.      Why do you lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little wrong - it was not the second century but the early third century: "In the year 212 declared emperor Caracalla the Jews in the whole roman empire to full citizens" (original: "Im Jahr 212 erklärte Kaiser Caracalla (R 211-217) die Juden im gesamten römischen Reich zu Vollbürgern." source: Nachum T. Gidal, Die Juden in Deutschland von der Römerzeit bis zur Weimarerer Republik, Köln, 1997, Seite 23)
> 
> And the other thing: The leading Nazis were not Christians - that's an absurde idea for everyone who studies this people - and only this group of people makes understandable what really had happened during the so called third empire of the Aryans in Europe, when they followed their blue eyed and blond haired greatest leader of all times: Hitler.
> 
> Take a look at Heinrich Himmler for example. He was educated to be a humanist - but this was without any effect: he was far away from the christian humanity. Instead he became a kind of monster, who created  horrorvisions and sold this as a kind of very strange religion in the poor Wewelsburg. If the word "godless fool" makes any sense then I would know not any other person where this expression fits in a better way.
Click to expand...

 
Your logic is....bad people can't be Christians


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> ...
> 
> Your logic is....bad people can't be Christians



My logic has nothing to do with your logic.


----------



## rightwinger

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Your logic is....bad people can't be Christians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My logic has nothing to do with your logic.
Click to expand...

 
You realize we don't watch your videos don't you?


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> ... You realize we don't watch your videos don't you?



Don't waste your time. Tell me: What do you like to say to me or to know from me?


----------



## rightwinger

zaangalewa said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... You realize we don't watch your videos don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't waste your time. Tell me: What do you like to say to me or to know from me?
Click to expand...

 
My rule on videos is I will not watch anything over 30 seconds. Even at that, I will probably skip it


----------



## zaangalewa

rightwinger said:


> ... My rule on videos is I will not watch anything over 30 seconds. Even at that, I will probably skip it



Henry Ford can be proud on you, but I'm not Henry Ford. When god created time he made a lot - a whole universe full of time. So: What do you like to say to me or to know from me?


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... why are you both derailing the thread and trivializing the atrocities committed by your colleagues?     You claimed that  "ALL JEWS BECAME CITIZENS OF ROME-----in the second century  AD-----
> I asked for a citation in support of your lie.    I mentioned ONE jew who became a citizen of Rome----that was the famous
> historian   JOSEPHUS FLAVIUS-----very few jews ---became citizens of Rome----he was an exception.      Why do you lie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a little wrong - it was not the second century but the early third century: "In the year 212 declared emperor Caracalla the Jews in the whole roman empire to full citizens" (original: "Im Jahr 212 erklärte Kaiser Caracalla (R 211-217) die Juden im gesamten römischen Reich zu Vollbürgern." source: Nachum T. Gidal, Die Juden in Deutschland von der Römerzeit bis zur Weimarerer Republik, Köln, 1997, Seite 23)
> 
> And the other thing: The leading Nazis were not Christians - that's an absurde idea for everyone who studies this people - and only this group of people makes understandable what really had happened during the so called third empire of the Aryans in Europe, when they followed their blue eyed and blond haired greatest leader of all times: Hitler.
> 
> Take a look at Heinrich Himmler for example. He was educated to be a humanist - but this was without any effect: he was far away from the christian humanity. Instead he became a kind of monster, who created  horrorvisions and sold this as a kind of very strange religion in the poor Wewelsburg. If the word "godless fool" makes any sense then I would know not any other person where this expression fits in a better way.
Click to expand...


not only were you a little wrong----you were a lot wrong----and your german is off.
-----Jews became citizens in some little area which was  actually Germany---NOT ROME you jerk-.      The quotation refers to the   TIME of the holy roman empire----(ie the time that the catholic church ruled in Europe---)  it does not refer to the city of ROME      This little development was very very important in jewish history----it created the jewish community of Germany----and to some extent the  deveopement of the 
"Ashkenazi"  jews.      For a time the best
yeshivas came to be located in the RHINE VALLEY  (not rome)

as to  "not Christians"    Yeah right---like the sunni muslims claim that the Shiite muslims are  "not muslim"       I grew up in a Nazi town in the USA----which ---interestingly had a considerable population of persons of german extraction from WAY BACK  (pre-revolutionary war)-----they were INTENSELY CHRISTIAN-----church every sunday------they were also quite Nazi------the town was actually "restricted"--until  the post war baby boom and a BUILDING BOOM  left the people their with lots of little houses to sell----my dad had a  VA mortgage and five kids.   You are being silly.   Adolf was so impressed with the support of his kin in my areas of the USA----that he considered directing his invasion----to that area.   They were so Christian that ---I ATTENDED SUNDAY SCHOOL with them for a few years.------one house over ----another little family----one daughter----both parents
survivors of the camps----sorta----the mother had been sent to England in 1936---but the family wiped out----the father---lost it all -----That woman---the german jew-----said nothing but secretly referred to the woman who took me to sunday school as    BRUNHILDA   -----never spoke to her.------SHE KNEW.   ---THE BIGGEST CHURCH IN TOWN WAS LUTHERAN---remember that delightful creature?


----------



## Cecilie1200

irosie91 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you understand the word "politician"?  It's a synonym for "liar".  Whatever else Hitler was, he was a politician, and skilled at saying whatever he needed to in order to accomplish his goals.
> 
> The fact that his lies initially fooled a great many Christians has little to no bearing on what his actual intentions were.
> 
> Bottom line:  leftists need to stop being so fucking gullible.  I could say I'm the Queen of England, but you're going to want to check my head for a tiara before you believe me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am very wall aware of the fact that the leader of third reich----aka   third  HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE-----was just as much a sociopath  as was   "saint"  Constantine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You babble a great deal.  Has anyone ever pointed this out to you before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh sorry----did I insult your hero  Constantine-----author of the Nuremburg
> laws  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You insulted my intelligence by implying that you are worthy of dignifying by debate.
> 
> And you're still doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your answer is not only  moronically
> cynical----it is also vulgar---AND
> ungrammatical.    Is English your mother
> tongue?       I did not INSULT anything----
> I made no  "implications"   and your final
> phrase    ""that you are worthy of dignifying by debate"   makes no sense in
> English,        You have made it clear that
> you have no response other than a kind of
> SNOTTINESS.     I have no intention of debating with you.    There is no issue to debate. ------you,  certainly, have yet to
> demonstrate  "intelligence"
Click to expand...

 
Child, if this pseudo-literary snob act is supposed to somehow validate you as a serious poster deserving of respect, you might want to try it on someone who's not the resident board grammar Jedi.  

Run along, little one.  I've wasted enough time on you, and while I realize you're probably too callow to appreciate how embarrassed you should be, believe me that I'm very embarrassed for you.

Dismissed.


----------



## irosie91

Cecilie1200 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very wall aware of the fact that the leader of third reich----aka   third  HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE-----was just as much a sociopath  as was   "saint"  Constantine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You babble a great deal.  Has anyone ever pointed this out to you before?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh sorry----did I insult your hero  Constantine-----author of the Nuremburg
> laws  ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You insulted my intelligence by implying that you are worthy of dignifying by debate.
> 
> And you're still doing it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your answer is not only  moronically
> cynical----it is also vulgar---AND
> ungrammatical.    Is English your mother
> tongue?       I did not INSULT anything----
> I made no  "implications"   and your final
> phrase    ""that you are worthy of dignifying by debate"   makes no sense in
> English,        You have made it clear that
> you have no response other than a kind of
> SNOTTINESS.     I have no intention of debating with you.    There is no issue to debate. ------you,  certainly, have yet to
> demonstrate  "intelligence"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Child, if this pseudo-literary snob act is supposed to somehow validate you as a serious poster deserving of respect, you might want to try it on someone who's not the resident board grammar Jedi.
> 
> Run along, little one.  I've wasted enough time on you, and while I realize you're probably too callow to appreciate how embarrassed you should be, believe me that I'm very embarrassed for you.
> 
> Dismissed.
Click to expand...


the whore is at it again-----the  "DISMISSED"  thing is an affectation
used by wannabee----ANYTHINGS


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> [QUOTE="irosie91, post: 11046678, member:
> 
> 
> 
> And the other thing: The leading Nazis were not Christians - that's an absurde idea for everyone who studies this people - and only this group of people makes understandable what really had happened during the so called third empire of the Aryans in Europe, when they followed their blue eyed and blond haired greatest leader of all times: Hitler.
> 
> Take a look at Heinrich Himmler for example. He was educated to be a humanist - but this was without any effect: he was far away from the christian humanity. Instead he became a kind of monster, who created  horrorvisions and sold this as a kind of very strange religion in the poor Wewelsburg. If the word "godless fool" makes any sense then I would know not any other person where this expression fits in a better way.



LOL   Heinrich Himmler-----ZAANG found the ONE NAZI  ---raised a catholic---and quite an adherent catholic in youth---who
renounced his Christianity-----the one----
got another one    ZAANG????


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> ... not only were you a little wrong----you were a lot wrong----and your german is off.



My german is what? Off? I am a German.



> -----Jews became citizens in some little area which was  actually Germany---NOT ROME you jerk-.      The quotation refers to the   TIME of the holy roman empire----(ie the time that the catholic church ruled in Europe---)  it does not refer to the city of ROME



Again: In the year 212 AD emperor Caracalla made all Jews to full citizens of the roman empire. Germans founded the holy [roman] empire in the year 800. Between were about 600 years of history. The USA is about 240 years old.



> This little development was very very important in jewish history----it created the jewish community of Germany----and to some extent the  deveopement of the
> "Ashkenazi"  jews.



In the holy empire the emperor was the might who had to protect the Jews. The emperors saw themselve not only in the followership of the roman emperors, they saw themselve also in the followership of the jewish kings. David and Solomon were for example pictures on plates of the crown of the emperor of the holy empire.



> For a time the best
> yeshivas came to be located in the RHINE VALLEY  (not rome)



Somewhere in this area is the yiddish language born. Yiddish is german in the origin. So there was a lot of communication in those e days.



> as to  "not Christians"    Yeah right---like the sunni muslims claim that the Shiite muslims are  "not muslim"



Today Catholics call Jews "our older sisters and brothers". This makes clear: there's not an important difference between Jews and Christians.



> I grew up in a Nazi town in the USA



I grew up in Germany where I met from time to time an idiot who was so stupid that his stupidity grew to become dangerous. But this was nothing compared with the criminal stupidity of real Nazis.



> ----which ---interestingly had a considerable population of persons of german extraction from WAY BACK  (pre-revolutionary war)-----they were INTENSELY CHRISTIAN-----church every sunday------they were also quite Nazi------the town was actually "restricted"--until  the post war baby boom and a BUILDING BOOM  left the people their with lots of little houses to sell----my dad had a  VA mortgage and five kids.



And besides the kindergarden was the extermination camp?



> You are being silly.



Would it not be more polite to say "You are being a silly being"?



> Adolf was so impressed with the support of his kin in my areas of the USA----that he considered directing his invasion----to that area.



He liked to invade american Nazis? So you can see how crazy he was. If he had invaded in Germany the Nazis then we had not to discuss today about the 12 years of the history of Germany where Hitler was our uncrowned masteridiot.



> They were so Christian that ---I ATTENDED SUNDAY SCHOOL with them for a few years.------one house over ----another little family----one daughter----both parents
> survivors of the camps----sorta----the mother had been sent to England in 1936---but the family wiped out----the father---lost it all -----That woman---the german jew-----said nothing but secretly referred to the woman who took me to sunday school as    BRUNHILDA   -----never spoke to her.------SHE KNEW.   ---THE BIGGEST CHURCH IN TOWN WAS LUTHERAN---remember that delightful creature?



It seems to me you had a problem in your childhood - but I'm not able to understand your problem.


----------



## irosie91

to answer your question as to "where was the
concentration camp----the scuttlebutt----way back then was that it would be located in
Paterson,  New Jersey------you are very confused about euopean history and the  REICHS aka holy roman empires----..     Lots of stuff was very local-----
in Rome jews were confined to one of the first  GHETTOs and in this or that  CATHOLIC country ---
either oppressed or expelled----now and then.   The
PROCLAIMATION of one   "KAISER"----at this or that time was----in the long run---MEANINGLESS.   Your impression that one temporary  --on and off and then OFFED  "Kaiser"  had a permanent or
long term effect on the position of jews in the
whole holy roman  empire------is quite a joke  ---as silly as that "sister and brother"  bullcrap enunciated by  JOHN  XXIII


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> ... LOL   Heinrich Himmler-----ZAANG found the ONE NAZI  ---raised a catholic---and quite an adherent catholic in youth---who renounced his Christianity-----the one---- got another one    ZAANG????



It seems to me you don't understand that I'm not a member of your culture. I'm not able to read between the lines of your language - so it's difficult for me to understand what you say here.

A corn of salt in a lake is not an ocean of salt.The father of Heinrich Himmler for example called his son a criminal. Lots of people today are thinking so it is the fault of his father that he became indeed a criminal. I don't know why  they think so - I think he was just simple right to say so, because his son had indeed a lot of criminal energy, how history shows.


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... LOL   Heinrich Himmler-----ZAANG found the ONE NAZI  ---raised a catholic---and quite an adherent catholic in youth---who renounced his Christianity-----the one---- got another one    ZAANG????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me you don't understand that I'm not a member of your culture. I'm not able to read between the lines of your language - so it's difficult for me to understand what you say here.
> 
> A corn of salt in a lake is not an ocean.The father of Heinrich Himmler for example called his son a criminal. Lots of people today are thinking so it is the fault of his father that he became indeed a criminal. Ib dpnt knwon why  - I think he was just simple right to say so, because his son had indeed a lot of criminal energy how history shows.
Click to expand...



In general-----of what culture are you?    I have interacted with PERSONS of many different cultures and over the years got to know how to communicate with lots of different kinds.    As a general rule------the term   "a corn of  salt"----is actually very obscure to the average American------we say a  "GRAIN OF 
SALT"      I cited Himmler because he DID eventually renounce Christianity-----openly.   I know of not other
Nazi officers who did so.   I know of no official policy involving a program to CRIMINALIZE Christians or Christianity.   I do
believe that some Christian clergy were criminalized for resisting Nazi authority----as individuals


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> ... In general-----of what culture are you?



Middle European



> I have interacted with PERSONS of many different cultures and over the years got to know how to communicate with lots of different kinds.    As a general rule------the term   "a corn of  salt"----is actually very obscure to the average American------we say a  "GRAIN OF
> SALT"      I cited Himmler because he DID eventually renounce Christianity-----openly.   I know of not other
> Nazi officers who did so.   I know of no official policy involving a program to CRIMINALIZE Christians or Christianity.   I do
> believe that some Christian clergy were criminalized for resisting Nazi authority----as individuals



It was easy to be arrested under the Nazis. My mother for example had to run as fast as she was able to run because she said in those days to the wrong person  "Grüß Gott" instead of "Heil Hitler". Heavy mistake. "Grüß Gott" is a short form of "Greetings. God might be with you". Today it's much more harmless to say so.

And if you like to understand what I don't understand in your words: I'm for example not able to imagine what you think about if you use the expression "Nazi officer". A member of the Waffen-SS? A german soldier? A policeman? How old were you when you met a "Nazi-officer"? More than ninety years so you could be able to understand the Situation really? What I don't understand now is why someone is able to violate the own soul by forcing oneselve to think the Nazis were Christians - although they never were seen in any church service except on propagandistic reasons - what do you do with yourselve? You know it better on your own, isn't it? Do you hate yourselve? Is this the reason why you are propagating nonsense? Here in our region lots of priests were arrested and came in concentration camps for some time or a longer time. The Nazis respected no one.


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... In general-----of what culture are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle European
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have interacted with PERSONS of many different cultures and over the years got to know how to communicate with lots of different kinds.    As a general rule------the term   "a corn of  salt"----is actually very obscure to the average American------we say a  "GRAIN OF
> SALT"      I cited Himmler because he DID eventually renounce Christianity-----openly.   I know of not other
> Nazi officers who did so.   I know of no official policy involving a program to CRIMINALIZE Christians or Christianity.   I do
> believe that some Christian clergy were criminalized for resisting Nazi authority----as individuals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was easy to be arrested under the Nazis. My mother for example had to run as fast as she was able to run because she said in those days to the wrong person  "Grüß Gott" instead of "Heil Hitler". Heavy mistake. "Grüß Gott" is a short form of "Greetings. God might be with you". Today it's much more harmless to say so.
> 
> And if you like to understand what I don't understand in your words: I'm for example not able to imagine what you think about if you use the expression "Nazi officer". A member of the Waffen-SS? A german soldier? A policeman? How old were you when you met a "Nazi-officer"? More than ninety years so you could be able to understand the Situation really? What I don't understand now is why someone is able to violate the own soul by forcing oneselve to think the Nazis were Christians - although they never were seen in any church service except on propagandistic reasons - what do you do with yourselve? You know it better on your own, isn't it? Do you hate yourselve? Is this the reason why you are propagating nonsense? Here in our region lots of priests were arrested and came in concentration camps for some time or a longer time. The Nazis respected no one.
Click to expand...


I do not believe the story about your mother-----I was not yet born when your mother and her people were
murdering my relatives.   I do know that her fellow Nazis did not murder people for being  Christians---and---from
very reliable Christians who survived  Poland---I know that Christians were not persecuted there for being
Christians when the  Nazis arrived----nor were the
catholic poles particularly upset by the presence of
concentration camps on Polish soil-----or the stench of
burning flesh.   I also know that catholic churches and
schools in Poland continued unabated-----the life of the future POPE----was not threatened in Warsaw


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> ... I do not believe the story about your mother



Your belief is wrong. But I guess it makes no sense to tell you the story now when she visited her betrothed on the front - with the result that she married another man, so he's not my father. Very amusing story.



> -----I was not yet born when your mother and her people were murdering my relatives.


-----

My mother was by the way in the eyes of the Nazis not an Aryan but a Jew.



> ----------   I do know that her fellow Nazis did not murder people for being  Christians---and---from
> very reliable Christians who survived  Poland---I know that Christians were not persecuted there for being
> Christians when the  Nazis arrived----



What a strange form of logic. Do you like to say nearly everyone in Poland was a Nazi because the most polish people were Catholics? Absurde.



> nor were the
> catholic poles particularly upset by the presence of
> concentration camps on Polish soil-----or the stench of
> burning flesh.   I also know that catholic churches and
> schools in Poland continued unabated-----the life of the future POPE----was not threatened in Warsaw



The Nazis used a method of the Communists in their form of darwinism. They eliminated the elites and liked to make slaves out of all others (what's by the way an idea far from anything we could call "german") . In the concentration camp Dachau here in the near were once lots of catholic priests from Poland. All polish people were victims of the Nazis. The polish people - a nation full of Catholics - payed a very high price. Don't try to tell me anyone in Poland thought the Nazis were Christians - except some collaborateurs with the Nazis or collaborateurs with the Commies. It's still from this point of view completly absurde what you say.


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I do not believe the story about your mother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your belief is wrong. But I guess it makes no sense to tell you the story now when she visited her betrothed on the front - with the result that she married another man, so he's not my father. Very amusing story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----I was not yet born when your mother and her people were murdering my relatives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -----
> 
> My mother was by the way in the eyes of the Nazis not an Aryan but a Jew.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------   I do know that her fellow Nazis did not murder people for being  Christians---and---from
> very reliable Christians who survived  Poland---I know that Christians were not persecuted there for being
> Christians when the  Nazis arrived----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a strange form of logic. Do you like to say nearly everyone in Poland was a Nazi because the most polish people were Catholics? Absurde.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nor were the
> catholic poles particularly upset by the presence of
> concentration camps on Polish soil-----or the stench of
> burning flesh.   I also know that catholic churches and
> schools in Poland continued unabated-----the life of the future POPE----was not threatened in Warsaw
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis used a method of the Communists in their form of darwinism. They eliminated the elites and liked to make slaves out of all others (what's by the way an idea far from anything we could call "german") . In the concentration camp Dachau here in the near were once lots of catholic priests from Poland. All polish people were victims of the Nazis. The polish people - a nation full of Catholics - payed a very high price. Don't try to tell me anyone in Poland thought the Nazis were Christians - except some collaborateurs with the Nazis or collaborateurs with the Commies. It's still from this point of view completly absurde what you say.
Click to expand...


I have my information about the POLISH people---from a school mate of the POLISH pope-----at the time---a catholic----very firm catholic----attending the catholic school in warsaw-----the same one attended by the future Pope.    Polish people  were very anti -semitic.
I am not suggesting that the Nazis did not create a miserable situation for them-----and they did RESIST
the Nazis------but their issue was not "saving da jooos" ---not by a long shot.      I do not speak from my own experience-----but from the experiences of ----POLISH JEWS AND CATHOLICS


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> ... I have my information about the POLISH people---from a school mate of the POLISH pope-----at the time---a catholic----very firm catholic----attending the catholic school in warsaw-----the same one attended by the future Pope.    Polish people  were very anti -semitic.
> I am not suggesting that the Nazis did not create a miserable situation for them-----and they did RESIST
> the Nazis------but their issue was not "saving da jooos" ---not by a long shot.      I do not speak from my own experience-----but from the experiences of ----POLISH JEWS AND CATHOLICS



So the people in Poland were the reason for the so called  Holocaust? Tell me: What has for example the antisemitism of Gertruda Bablinska to do with the death of god in your soul?


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have my information about the POLISH people---from a school mate of the POLISH pope-----at the time---a catholic----very firm catholic----attending the catholic school in warsaw-----the same one attended by the future Pope.    Polish people  were very anti -semitic.
> I am not suggesting that the Nazis did not create a miserable situation for them-----and they did RESIST
> the Nazis------but their issue was not "saving da jooos" ---not by a long shot.      I do not speak from my own experience-----but from the experiences of ----POLISH JEWS AND CATHOLICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the people in Poland were the reason for the so called  Holocaust? Tell me: What has for example the antisemitism of Gertruda Bablinska to do with the death of god in your soul?
Click to expand...


the people of Poland were remarkably  COOPERATIVE with the whole sale murder of DA JOOOS ----my own Austrian relatives were shipped to  AUSCHWITZ----for
purposes of extermination------in the town of AUSCHWITZ----guess where that town is.   Adolf did not choose to
place one of his most efficient murder installations in
Catholic Poland----where people tend to be fervently
religious BY COINCIDENCE      Why would a lump of shit who mendaciously  insists that anyone who supported your Fuhrer-
Adolf Hitler had RENOUNCED CHRISTIANITY and that the Nazis had slated all Christians for mass extermination bother to mention  "god"  and  "soul"
The Nazis did not need to be PRO-CHRISTIAN---in fact
I never stated they were ----despite Adolf's famous role for women    "kinder, kuchen und Kirche"-----the Nazi
agenda did not need to SUPPORT Christianity----more
importantly it did not include the extermination of filth
like you


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have my information about the POLISH people---from a school mate of the POLISH pope-----at the time---a catholic----very firm catholic----attending the catholic school in warsaw-----the same one attended by the future Pope.    Polish people  were very anti -semitic.
> I am not suggesting that the Nazis did not create a miserable situation for them-----and they did RESIST
> the Nazis------but their issue was not "saving da jooos" ---not by a long shot.      I do not speak from my own experience-----but from the experiences of ----POLISH JEWS AND CATHOLICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the people in Poland were the reason for the so called  Holocaust? Tell me: What has for example the antisemitism of Gertruda Bablinska to do with the death of god in your soul?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the people of Poland were remarkably  COOPERATIVE with the whole sale murder of DA JOOOS ----my own Austrian relatives were shipped to  AUSCHWITZ----for
> purposes of extermination------in the town of AUSCHWITZ----guess where that town is
Click to expand...


Ah - your relatives were Germans too. The less I'm able to understand now your pseuodomoralistic stupidity. In Auschwitz-Birkenau sang no birds. A brother of my mother died there too. I imagine Auschwitz as a place where the Nazis tried to make god undone. I see god lying in the dust there. No reason not to believe in god only because the Nazis tried to destroy him and his people there. Nazis are for sure not amused about that I'm alive and god is my friend. That's a very good reason to enjoy life.



> Adolf



How do you call your friends if you are calling your enemy Hitler "Adolf"? Mister friend? Sir friend? Let it be to be familiar with him if you like to keep your balance.



> did not choose to
> place one of his most efficient murder installations in
> Catholic Poland----



The Nazis made lots of extermination camps in the territory where Poland is today. I don't know in the  moment what was german territory in those days. "Birkenau" - in Auschwitz-Birkenau - is a german expression and means "meadow of the birchs" for example. The allies moved Poland westward - the empty East came under russian control. And the Nazis were enemies of  everyone who was a slaw because they saw in slaws a "minor race".



> where people tend to be fervently
> religious BY COINCIDENCE      Why would a lump of shit who mendaciously  insists that anyone who supported your Fuhrer-
> Adolf Hitler had RENOUNCED CHRISTIANITY and that the Nazis had slated all Christians for mass extermination bother to mention  "god"  and  "soul"
> The Nazis did not need to be PRO-CHRISTIAN---in fact
> I never stated they were ----despite Adolf's famous role for women    "kinder, kuchen und Kirche"-----the Nazi
> agenda did not need to SUPPORT Christianity----more
> importantly it did not include the extermination of filth
> like you



I find your hate and your agressions very remarkable. It seems to me you are following some simple stereotypes and you constructed a history for your person. I miss reality. From my point of view helps what you said here Nazis, Antisemites and Racists.


----------



## thanatos144

Jeremiah said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was about as Christian as Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a faithful Catholic.  See the history on history link WWI, WWII - the hidden cause revealed.  The Jesuits, Dominicans / priests put on Nazi uniforms along with the faithful Catholics. They were all in service to the Pope. It was his war.  Read up.
> 
> WWI WWII The Hidden Cause Finally Revealed US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...

A faithful catholic doesn't kill 6 million people you bigot


----------



## thanatos144

Asclepias said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, well, since Hitler said so, it MUST be true.  A crazed, totalitarian dictator who starts world wars wouldn't LIE, would he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So how do you know when he was lying or being truthful? Do you have a quote that says later on "I was just kidding about that earlier quote"?  If you did then you would have a point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same way you know when anyone is lying:  you look at their actions, and see if they agree with their words.  Gosh, now that I think about it, the Bible even says something like that:  You shall know them by their fruits.  It's almost as if God expected people to falsely claim to be Christians, or something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You fail. Christians have committed some of the worst atrocities known to man. That didnt make them not Christians.
Click to expand...

So have Muslims and atheists.  What's your point?


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have my information about the POLISH people---from a school mate of the POLISH pope-----at the time---a catholic----very firm catholic----attending the catholic school in warsaw-----the same one attended by the future Pope.    Polish people  were very anti -semitic.
> I am not suggesting that the Nazis did not create a miserable situation for them-----and they did RESIST
> the Nazis------but their issue was not "saving da jooos" ---not by a long shot.      I do not speak from my own experience-----but from the experiences of ----POLISH JEWS AND CATHOLICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the people in Poland were the reason for the so called  Holocaust? Tell me: What has for example the antisemitism of Gertruda Bablinska to do with the death of god in your soul?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the people of Poland were remarkably  COOPERATIVE with the whole sale murder of DA JOOOS ----my own Austrian relatives were shipped to  AUSCHWITZ----for
> purposes of extermination------in the town of AUSCHWITZ----guess where that town is
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah - your relatives were Germans too. The less I'm able to understand now your pseuodomoralistic stupidity. In Auschwitz-Birkenau sang no birds. A brother of my mother died there too. I imagine Auschwitz as a place where the Nazis tried to make god undone. I see god lying in the dust there. No reason not to believe in god only because the Nazis tried to destroy him and his people there. Nazis are for sure not amused about that I'm alive and god is my friend. That's a very good reason to enjoy life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you call your friends if you are calling your enemy Hitler "Adolf"? Mister friend? Sir friend? Let it be to be familiar with him if you like to keep your balance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did not choose to
> place one of his most efficient murder installations in
> Catholic Poland----
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis made lots of extermination camps in the territory where Poland is today. I don't know in the  moment what was german territory in those days. "Birkenau" - in Auschwitz-Birkenau - is a german expression and means "meadow of the birchs" for example. The allies moved Poland westward - the empty East came under russian control. And the Nazis were enemies of  everyone who was a slaw because they saw in slaws a "minor race".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where people tend to be fervently
> religious BY COINCIDENCE      Why would a lump of shit who mendaciously  insists that anyone who supported your Fuhrer-
> Adolf Hitler had RENOUNCED CHRISTIANITY and that the Nazis had slated all Christians for mass extermination bother to mention  "god"  and  "soul"
> The Nazis did not need to be PRO-CHRISTIAN---in fact
> I never stated they were ----despite Adolf's famous role for women    "kinder, kuchen und Kirche"-----the Nazi
> agenda did not need to SUPPORT Christianity----more
> importantly it did not include the extermination of filth
> like you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find your hate and your agressions very remarkable. It seems to me you are follownig some simple stereotypes and you constructed a history for your person. I miss reality. From my point of view helps what you said here Nazis, Antisemites and Racists.
Click to expand...


Your post makes no sense----and is full of conjecture------My maternal grandfather's
siblings were in Austria-----that is all ----I had
four grandparents.    I use no stereotypes at all------I depend on the facts of history and
that which I learned from people from  
GERMANY,  AUSTRIA,  POLAND---etc----
especially those who were there during
world war II  or just before,     I also grew up
in a town with lots of persons of german
extraction-----sorta-----german WAY back---
the little grocery on the corner sold stuff that
I later realized is stuff gemans tend to like.
Did not matter to me----the only thing I ever
bought there were  ICE POPSICLES.  
THEY ALL went to church on sunday---the
town was inundated with Nazi propaganda
pamphlets-----old and tattered by the
time they fell into my hands.   I never read an
"anti-Christian"  line in any of them.    I encountered the whole gamut----
even way back when Nazi did not exist and
the stuff was just  "anti-semitic" ----make
that  "jew hate"


----------



## thanatos144

Cecilie1200 said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> You fail. Christians have committed some of the worst atrocities known to man. That didnt make them not Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler was a faithful Catholic serving the Pope and Vatican in all he did - the truth is Catholicism is not a Christian faith - it is the antithesis of Christianity.  The anti - Christ Roman Vatican was behind both WWI and WWII and you can be sure they are even now behind the plannings of WWIII which we are now headed for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize Catholicism is a branch of Christianity dont you?
> 
> Christian denomination - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> "The Catholic Church is the largest Christian denomination with over 1.2 billion members—over half of all Christians worldwide—"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> NOT ACCORDING TO THE KING JAMES VERSION BIBLE IT ISN'T!  IT'S THE ANTI - CHRIST SYSTEM THAT REV. 17:4 WARNS ABOUT!  THERE ISN'T ANYTHING CHRISTIAN ABOUT IT, ASCEPLIAS!  THEY HAVE BEEN BEHIND WORLD WAR 1, WORLD WAR II AND NOW ARE BEHIND PLOTTING FOR WW III!  CHRISTIAN CHURCH?   *THINK AGAIN!!!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cant pretend they arent christians because they werent model christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can look at their anti-Christian behavior and say they were liars.  The question is, why can't you?  Do you believe everything you're told?
Click to expand...

It did vote for Obama


----------



## thanatos144

rdean said:


> And yet, so many Christians seem very pro Nazi.  Curious.


Only you democrats.


----------



## thanatos144

rightwinger said:


> All Nazis and almost all of Germany (except the Jews of course) were Christians
> 
> It was Christians who were turning their neighbors in to the Nazis.
> It was Christians participating in the persecution of the Jews.
> It was Christians operating the death camps
> It was Christians who looked the other way
> 
> Rewriting history does not change that
> 
> 
> 
> .


Amazing how socialists always seem to say they are Christian and yet show they are not by action.  Like you and Obama


----------



## irosie91

thanatos144 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, so many Christians seem very pro Nazi.  Curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Only you democrats.
Click to expand...


I grew up in a very Nazi,  very republican ---very  WASP -----and Lutheran town in the USA.    The only people in the town who were democrats were  DA JOOOOOS.    The politicians were
all repbublicans.     The Nazis called the democrats     COMMUNISTS   (it was during the  Mc Carthy era


----------



## thanatos144

irosie91 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, so many Christians seem very pro Nazi.  Curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Only you democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up in a very Nazi,  very republican ---very  WASP -----and Lutheran town in the USA.    The only people in the town who were democrats were  DA JOOOOOS.    The politicians were
> all repbublicans.     The Nazis called the democrats     COMMUNISTS   (it was during the  Mc Carthy era
Click to expand...

What bullshit.  Nazis are socialists.  You are a liar


----------



## irosie91

thanatos144 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, so many Christians seem very pro Nazi.  Curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Only you democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up in a very Nazi,  very republican ---very  WASP -----and Lutheran town in the USA.    The only people in the town who were democrats were  DA JOOOOOS.    The politicians were
> all repbublicans.     The Nazis called the democrats     COMMUNISTS   (it was during the  Mc Carthy era
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bullshit.  Nazis are socialists.  You are a liar
Click to expand...


LOL  you are damned confused------not in the USA----read the USA Nazi literature-----anything socialistic is a  JEWISH PLOT to take money from the  "gentiles"----btw---read that 'christians'       It's the jews who are called   "filthy socialists"  in the USA     Even President Roosevelt was called a  "jew"   because of that
damns SOCIALIST program-----social security.   I am fascinated with your confusion--
-----the arab Nazi ideology is  BAATHISM----which also makes a claim to  NATIONAL SOCIALISM


----------



## thanatos144

irosie91 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, so many Christians seem very pro Nazi.  Curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Only you democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up in a very Nazi,  very republican ---very  WASP -----and Lutheran town in the USA.    The only people in the town who were democrats were  DA JOOOOOS.    The politicians were
> all repbublicans.     The Nazis called the democrats     COMMUNISTS   (it was during the  Mc Carthy era
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bullshit.  Nazis are socialists.  You are a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL  you are damned confused------not in the USA----read the USA Nazi literature-----anything socialistic is a  JEWISH PLOT to take money from the  "gentiles"----btw---read that 'christians'       It's the jews who are called   "filthy socialists"  in the USA     Even President Roosevelt was called a  "jew"   because of that
> damns SOCIALIST program-----social security.   I am fascinated with your confusion--
> -----the arab Nazi ideology is  BAATHISM----which also makes a claim to  NATIONAL SOCIALISM
Click to expand...

You are a liar and a fool. Nazis are national socialists . That is what Nazi means . You keep equating jew hate with it . Democrats are closer to Nazi since they are national socialists that hate the church, Jews and any who dare speak against them. They even have their own death camps called planned parenthood abortion clinics


----------



## irosie91

PS----thannatos----are you related to the "god"   HADES?


thanatos144 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, so many Christians seem very pro Nazi.  Curious.
> 
> 
> 
> Only you democrats.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I grew up in a very Nazi,  very republican ---very  WASP -----and Lutheran town in the USA.    The only people in the town who were democrats were  DA JOOOOOS.    The politicians were
> all repbublicans.     The Nazis called the democrats     COMMUNISTS   (it was during the  Mc Carthy era
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bullshit.  Nazis are socialists.  You are a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL  you are damned confused------not in the USA----read the USA Nazi literature-----anything socialistic is a  JEWISH PLOT to take money from the  "gentiles"----btw---read that 'christians'       It's the jews who are called   "filthy socialists"  in the USA     Even President Roosevelt was called a  "jew"   because of that
> damns SOCIALIST program-----social security.   I am fascinated with your confusion--
> -----the arab Nazi ideology is  BAATHISM----which also makes a claim to  NATIONAL SOCIALISM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar and a fool. Nazis are national socialists . That is what Nazi means . You keep equating jew hate with it . Democrats are closer to Nazi since they are national socialists that hate the church, Jews and any who dare speak against them. They even have their own death camps called planned parenthood abortion clinics
Click to expand...


I am fully aware of what the word  "Nazi"  means and fully aware of what your fellow Nazis are all about---I read your literature,    I have  interviewed your
victims


----------



## JQPublic1

koshergrl said:


> The level of delusion is amazing. You wouldn't think history could repeat itself..but it can.



With people like you around, history is bound to repeat...:

Hiter's Christianity or lack thereof is not the issue here. The real issue is that average German citizens and other Europeans, professing long traditions of Christianity,allowed and supported Hitler's rise to power. Subsequently, I wonder who was using who?   Hitler, it seems, was the  German Messiah, wrapped in a shroud of Christianity, that had come to rescue  Christian Germany and all of  Christian Europe from the grasp of Judaism. Whether Hitler was only pretending to be a Christian or not is immaterial. That wouldn't have mattered anyway since he was seen as  the answer to what most of Christian Europe had been hoping for all along. Hitler was just a convenient excuse that masses of Christians could use to satiate their own dark desires  to murder, pillage and plunder the Jews of Europe.



Many of the readers here seek to deflect accountability from the millions of Christians who joined the Nazis 

in their war efforts to  include being willing participants  in carrying out the Holocaust.

In post #33 Cecille1200  cites Hitler's alleged  "hostility" towards Christians. Well, that is nothing new in the realm of Christianity. The US Civil war was a war between Christian combatants. Other Christian wars include the Revolutionary war, and the Spanish American War. They hated each other, too!


----------



## thanatos144

irosie91 said:


> PS----thannatos----are you related to the "god"   HADES?
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Only you democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up in a very Nazi,  very republican ---very  WASP -----and Lutheran town in the USA.    The only people in the town who were democrats were  DA JOOOOOS.    The politicians were
> all repbublicans.     The Nazis called the democrats     COMMUNISTS   (it was during the  Mc Carthy era
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What bullshit.  Nazis are socialists.  You are a liar
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL  you are damned confused------not in the USA----read the USA Nazi literature-----anything socialistic is a  JEWISH PLOT to take money from the  "gentiles"----btw---read that 'christians'       It's the jews who are called   "filthy socialists"  in the USA     Even President Roosevelt was called a  "jew"   because of that
> damns SOCIALIST program-----social security.   I am fascinated with your confusion--
> -----the arab Nazi ideology is  BAATHISM----which also makes a claim to  NATIONAL SOCIALISM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are a liar and a fool. Nazis are national socialists . That is what Nazi means . You keep equating jew hate with it . Democrats are closer to Nazi since they are national socialists that hate the church, Jews and any who dare speak against them. They even have their own death camps called planned parenthood abortion clinics
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am fully aware of what the word  "Nazi"  means and fully aware of what your fellow Nazis are all about---I read your literature,    I have  interviewed your
> victims
Click to expand...

My fellow Nazi?  I am a conservative not a socialist racist. you on the other hand are a racist


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> ...
> Your post makes no sense----and is full of conjecture------My maternal grandfather's
> siblings were in Austria-----that is all ----I had


 
What's reality? A virtual world?



> four grandparents.    I use no stereotypes at all------I depend on the facts of history and
> that which I learned from people from
> GERMANY,  AUSTRIA,  POLAND---etc----


 
You are thinking what you think - not anyone else. Nothing what you said has a real substance. Nazis were not Christians.



> especially those who were there during
> world war II  or just before,     I also grew up
> in a town with lots of persons of german
> extraction-----sorta-----german WAY back---
> the little grocery on the corner sold stuff that
> I later realized is stuff gemans tend to like.
> Did not matter to me----the only thing I ever
> bought there were  ICE POPSICLES.
> THEY ALL went to church on sunday---


 
I grew up in a country full of Germans. I learned to identify Nazis. Sometimes I need only the sound of some words. I remember how such people deny god and in what bad ways they speak about god, priests and the idiots who are going to church.



> town was inundated with Nazi propaganda
> pamphlets-----old and tattered by the
> time they fell into my hands.   I never read an
> "anti-Christian"  line in any of them.    I encountered the whole gamut----
> even way back when Nazi did not exist and
> the stuff was just  "anti-semitic" ----make
> that  "jew hate"


 
This people are Americans not Germans. That's a completly different situation. Punks in England for example are using somtimes NS-symbols on reasons of protest against their own country - Rockers are using NS-symbols on reason to show a brutal criminal strength and so on. I don't know the USA. Maybe this people are using a completly wrong form of romance. But the Aryans had not a lot to do with real german traditions. They were a revolution. It was unbelievable stupid what they said. Everything. Always.

Do you know what the german word for Germans means? "Deutsch" comes from the word "thiot", what means "to belong together". "United" is nearly the same expression. The structure of the german tribes is more comparable with the structure of the red indian tribes. Some tribes belong together - others not. Everyone who speaks a german language is a German. Yiddish is for example a german language."England" is a german word, "France" is a german word. I don't know how many Germans have the feeling to speak with their grandchildren if they speak with US-Americans.

Beg your pardon: Who is Hitler compared with the richdom of the german history? A nothing. He will never be forgotten - but he's a nothing. Other nations may need a "great man" like him to give them an illusion of identity. For real Germans this idiot is only one more idiot who shows it's better not to trust in idiots. It's much more better to trust in god.


----------



## JQPublic1

thanatos144 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Nazis and almost all of Germany (except the Jews of course) were Christians
> 
> It was Christians who were turning their neighbors in to the Nazis.
> It was Christians participating in the persecution of the Jews.
> It was Christians operating the death camps
> It was Christians who looked the other way
> 
> Rewriting history does not change that
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how socialists always seem to say they are Christian and yet show they are not by action.  Like you and Obama
Click to expand...


The Nazis were anti-Communism but not anti-capitalism. What kind of socialism is that?


----------



## irosie91

JQPublic1 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The level of delusion is amazing. You wouldn't think history could repeat itself..but it can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With people like you around, history is bound to repeat...:
> 
> Hiter's Christianity or lack thereof is not the issue here. The real issue is that average German citizens and other Europeans, professing long traditions of Christianity,allowed and supported Hitler's rise to power. Subsequently, I wonder who was using who?   Hitler, it seems, was the  German Messiah, wrapped in a shroud of Christianity, that had come to rescue  Christian Germany and all of  Christian Europe from the grasp of Judaism. Whether Hitler was only pretending to be a Christian or not is immaterial. That wouldn't have mattered anyway since he was seen as  the answer to what most of Christian Europe had been hoping for all along. Hitler was just a convenient excuse that masses of Christians could use to satiate their own dark desires  to murder, pillage and plunder the Jews of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the readers here seek to deflect accountability from the millions of Christians who joined the Nazis
> 
> in their war efforts to  include being willing participants  in carrying out the Holocaust.
> 
> In post #33 Cecille1200  cites Hitler's alleged  "hostility" towards Christians. Well, that is nothing new in the realm of Christianity. The US Civil war was a war between Christian combatants. Other Christian wars include the Revolutionary war, and the Spanish American War. They hated each other, too!
Click to expand...


what HE   ^^^^ said ---up there-----Zaaang is confusing
the   german of the  1930s and early 40s----with the
   "NAZI???    WHO ME????"   german of the post 1945 era.    about 25 years ago I watched a televised
interview of   the widow  FRAU RICHARD WAGNER-Jr.    Honest lady----she admitted to having originally been british -----and said---"in 1945 I was the ONLY Nazi left in Germany"


----------



## zaangalewa

JQPublic1 said:


> ... what HE   ^^^^ said ---up there-----Zaaang is confusing
> the   german of the  1930s and early 40s----with the
> "NAZI???    WHO ME????"   german of the post 1945 era.    about 25 years ago I watched a televised
> interview of   the widow  FRAU RICHARD WAGNER-Jr.    Honest lady----she admitted to having originally been british -----and said---"in 1945 I was the ONLY Nazi left in Germany"



Mrs. Wagner gave the Illusion to say "everyone was a Nazi but I am the only honorful person who is still a Nazi".  Two years ago for example I spoke with a very old lady who explained to me in details how it came, that her familiy followed the Nazis. She was absolutelly clear in everything what she said - and it was for sure nothing she was proud about.

I don't have any idea why you are trusting in the words of Nazis - but you are respecting nothing what a German with jewish roots says to you about Nazis.  Why should I protect any Nazi? They would kill me immediatelly if they could do so. In the end of world war 2 lived only some hundreds people in Germany who had jewish roots and survived here. I am a descendant of one of this people.


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... what HE   ^^^^ said ---up there-----Zaaang is confusing
> the   german of the  1930s and early 40s----with the
> "NAZI???    WHO ME????"   german of the post 1945 era.    about 25 years ago I watched a televised
> interview of   the widow  FRAU RICHARD WAGNER-Jr.    Honest lady----she admitted to having originally been british -----and said---"in 1945 I was the ONLY Nazi left in Germany"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Wagner gave the Illusion to say "everyone was a Nazi but I am the only honorful person who is still a Nazi".  Two years ago for example I spoke with a very old lady who explained to me in details how it came, that her familiy followed the Nazis. She was absolutelly clear in everything what she said - and it was for sure nothing she was proud about.
> 
> I don't have any idea why you are trusting in the words of Nazis - but you are respecting nothing what a German with jewish roots says to you about Nazis.  Why should I protect any Nazi? They would kill me immediatelly if they could do so. In the end of world war 2 lived only some hundreds people in Germany who had jewish roots and survived here. I am a descendant of one of this people.
Click to expand...


Your story is------interesting---(sorta) ----but it does
nothing to support your contention that the Nazi
agenda included the extermination of Christians---
or Christianity or that Christians so understood it
Lots of Nazis ----then and now----SELF  identified or identify as  Christians-----
Nazism is simply not consistent with YOUR conception
of  Christianity.       Ok with me----but why delude
yourself into thinking that German ethos at one time
DIVIDED into     "ANTI CHRISTIAN NAZI"   vs   "GOOD GUY ANTI NAZI  CHRISTIAN"------it just did not happen that way.    
 FURTHERMORE----the same can be said
of several other countries.  -----including Italy and France and Poland.     In fact in Poland----the  "good--lets get rid of the jews"  ethos existed even among anti Nazi  Christians fairly prominently.  -----you are being
a bit childishly naïve.     I understand-----I was horrified
when I learned that the early americans were delighted
to kill Indians


----------



## zaangalewa

he shod sy to tehm "i am a nazi".


irosie91 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... what HE   ^^^^ said ---up there-----Zaaang is confusing
> the   german of the  1930s and early 40s----with the
> "NAZI???    WHO ME????"   german of the post 1945 era.    about 25 years ago I watched a televised
> interview of   the widow  FRAU RICHARD WAGNER-Jr.    Honest lady----she admitted to having originally been british -----and said---"in 1945 I was the ONLY Nazi left in Germany"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Wagner gave the Illusion to say "everyone was a Nazi but I am the only honorful person who is still a Nazi".  Two years ago for example I spoke with a very old lady who explained to me in details how it came, that her familiy followed the Nazis. She was absolutelly clear in everything what she said - and it was for sure nothing she was proud about.
> 
> I don't have any idea why you are trusting in the words of Nazis - but you are respecting nothing what a German with jewish roots says to you about Nazis.  Why should I protect any Nazi? They would kill me immediatelly if they could do so. In the end of world war 2 lived only some hundreds people in Germany who had jewish roots and survived here. I am a descendant of one of this people.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your story is------interesting---(sorta) ----but it does
> nothing to support your contention that the Nazi
> agenda included the extermination of Christians---
> or Christianity or that Christians so understood it
> Lots of Nazis ----then and now----SELF  identified or identify as  Christians-----
> Nazism is simply not consistent with YOUR conception
> of  Christianity.       Ok with me----but why delude
> yourself into thinking that German ethos at one time
> DIVIDED into     "ANTI CHRISTIAN NAZI"   vs   "GOOD GUY ANTI NAZI  CHRISTIAN"------it just did not happen that way.
> FURTHERMORE----the same can be said
> of several other countries.  -----including Italy and France and Poland.     In fact in Poland----the  "good--lets get rid of the jews"  ethos existed even among anti Nazi  Christians fairly prominently.  -----you are being
> a bit childishly naïve.     I understand-----I was horrified
> when I learned that the early americans were delighted
> to kill Indians
Click to expand...


I stop now this [anti-]communicatIon with you. It's senseless and I'm tired . God will teach you what human beings are not able to teach you.  Last word: As far as I know were the red indians massmurdered from the USA in the eighteenth and/or nineteenth century. Before they had good chances to defend themselve.


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... Your story is------interesting---(sorta) ----but it does
> nothing to support your contention that the Nazi
> agenda included the extermination of Christians---
> or Christianity or that Christians so understood it
> Lots of Nazis ----then and now----SELF  identified or identify as  Christians-----
> Nazism is simply not consistent with YOUR conception
> of  Christianity.       Ok with me----but why delude
> yourself into thinking that German ethos at one time
> DIVIDED into     "ANTI CHRISTIAN NAZI"   vs   "GOOD GUY ANTI NAZI  CHRISTIAN"------it just did not happen that way.
> FURTHERMORE----the same can be said
> of several other countries.  -----including Italy and France and Poland.     In fact in Poland----the  "good--lets get rid of the jews"  ethos existed even among anti Nazi  Christians fairly prominently.  -----you are being
> a bit childishly naïve.     I understand-----I was horrified
> when I learned that the early americans were delighted
> to kill Indians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most red indians in the USA were massmurdered in the 19th century. My unvcle was by the way triured formthe amwivcnas beuca
Click to expand...


actually    Indians in the USA   were never mass murdered by------the people descended from European settlers ------even those of german extraction.    ----I think your fingers slipped during the end of your post.

Indians died of novel illnesses brought in by Europeans ----and because of compromise of their natural habitat---stuff ike that


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> ... The most red indians in the USA were massmurdered in the 19th century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Indians in the USA   were never mass murdered ...
Click to expand...


----------



## zaangalewa

JQPublic1 said:


> ... The Nazis were anti-Communism but not anti-capitalism. What kind of socialism is that?



The Nazis murdered Jews because they were Capitalists (= Americans) and they murdered Jews because they saw in them Communists (= Russians). Better to say: no one knows really what the Nazis thought - if they thought at all - that's what they used for their propaganda. What the most people today do not know any longer: Lots of US-Americans were once full of sympathy for the revolution in Russia, because they were against nobles. They helped them. So the capitalistic-communistic conspiracy theory had indeed a common element. And because everywhere in the world lived Jews the Nazis were able to pack every sin of the world on Jews.


----------



## thanatos144

JQPublic1 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Nazis and almost all of Germany (except the Jews of course) were Christians
> 
> It was Christians who were turning their neighbors in to the Nazis.
> It was Christians participating in the persecution of the Jews.
> It was Christians operating the death camps
> It was Christians who looked the other way
> 
> Rewriting history does not change that
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how socialists always seem to say they are Christian and yet show they are not by action.  Like you and Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis were anti-Communism but not anti-capitalism. What kind of socialism is that?
Click to expand...

Keep drinking the koolaid . You cant be pro capitalism and then through HEAVY regulations take control of it....I know it makes you sad but Nazi were socialists JUST like the democrats in our country....


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... The Nazis were anti-Communism but not anti-capitalism. What kind of socialism is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis murdered Jews because they were Capitalists (= Americans) and they murdered Jews because they saw in them Communists (= Russians). Better to say: no one knows really what the Nazis thought - if they thought at all - that's what they used for their propaganda. What the most people today do not know any longer: Lots of US-Americans were once full of sympathy for the revolution in Russia, because they were against nobles. They helped them. So the capitalistic-communistic conspiracy theory had indeed a common element. And because everywhere in the world lived Jews the Nazis were able to pack every sin of the world on Jews.
Click to expand...


OK---you have veered off topic ----the topic being your contention that Nazis had an agenda which included the  genocide of  "CHRISTIANS"-----and none of the
members of the Nazi party or their supporters self-identified as  CHRISTIANS


----------



## thanatos144

irosie91 said:


> zaangalewa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... The Nazis were anti-Communism but not anti-capitalism. What kind of socialism is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis murdered Jews because they were Capitalists (= Americans) and they murdered Jews because they saw in them Communists (= Russians). Better to say: no one knows really what the Nazis thought - if they thought at all - that's what they used for their propaganda. What the most people today do not know any longer: Lots of US-Americans were once full of sympathy for the revolution in Russia, because they were against nobles. They helped them. So the capitalistic-communistic conspiracy theory had indeed a common element. And because everywhere in the world lived Jews the Nazis were able to pack every sin of the world on Jews.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK---you have veered off topic ----the topic being your contention that Nazis had an agenda which included the  genocide of  "CHRISTIANS"-----and none of the
> members of the Nazi party or their supporters self-identified as  CHRISTIANS
Click to expand...

Just historical fact that Nazis did what all you leftists do and that is act like a Christian then demonize and destroy them. Liars all of you


----------



## zaangalewa

irosie91 said:


> ... OK---you have veered off topic ----the topic being your contention that Nazis had an agenda which included the  genocide of  "CHRISTIANS"-----and none of the members of the Nazi party or their supporters self-identified as  CHRISTIANS



no comment


----------



## JQPublic1

thanatos144 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Nazis and almost all of Germany (except the Jews of course) were Christians
> 
> It was Christians who were turning their neighbors in to the Nazis.
> It was Christians participating in the persecution of the Jews.
> It was Christians operating the death camps
> It was Christians who looked the other way
> 
> Rewriting history does not change that
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how socialists always seem to say they are Christian and yet show they are not by action.  Like you and Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis were anti-Communism but not anti-capitalism. What kind of socialism is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep drinking the koolaid . You cant be pro capitalism and then through HEAVY regulations take control of it....I know it makes you sad but Nazi were socialists JUST like the democrats in our country....
Click to expand...


OH well, I guess its time to call in the prose calvary:




			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> After Hitler got to power, he sent thousands and thousands of communists, social democrats and unionists into concentration camps and killed the communist leaders in Germany. He outlawed labor unions and guaranteed corporate profits for Krupp & Co.






			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> He tossed a lot of people into concentration camps and not just left wingers so your point is mute.
> 
> Many of Hitler's moral values were perfectly compatible with typical Christian-conservative parties. He appealed to family values, destroyed "indecent" art and literature, had homosexuals arrested and killed, abortion of "Aryans" outlawed etc. He created extensive youth and family programs. He openly embraced Catholicism ("the basis of our collective morals").


----------



## zaangalewa

JQPublic1 said:


> ....
> OH well, I guess its time to call in the prose calvary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Hitler got to power, he sent thousands and thousands of communists, social democrats and unionists into concentration camps and killed the communist leaders in Germany. He outlawed labor unions and guaranteed corporate profits for Krupp & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...

The street fights between Commies and Nazis after world war 1 destroyed the young democracy in Germany. And even if it's true what's written there - the other side: lots of communists changed their color and became Nazis in those days. And after the reunion some communists -  so called "antifascists" - became Nazis again. That's still a problem now. And not to forget: All political parties were forbidden under Hitler and no political organisation was allowed. Under Hitler only one thing was important: the will of Hitler. Nothing else. Krupp was steel - Hitler needed steel.

Pease give me the source of the article in Wikipedia, where you took this sentences. The rest of your quotes seem to be fantasy.


----------



## JQPublic1

zaangalewa said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> OH well, I guess its time to call in the prose calvary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Hitler got to power, he sent thousands and thousands of communists, social democrats and unionists into concentration camps and killed the communist leaders in Germany. He outlawed labor unions and guaranteed corporate profits for Krupp & Co.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The civil war like street fights between Commies and Nazis after world war 1 destroyed the young democracy in Germany after world war 1. And even if it's true what's written there - the other side: lots of communists changed their color and became Nazis in those days. And after the reunion some communists -  so called "antifascists" - became Nazis again. That's still a problem now. And not to forget: All political parties were forbidden under Hitler and no political organisation was allowed. Under Hitler only one thing was important: the will of Hitler. Nothing else.
Click to expand...

I'll bet you can't back up what you just wrote. 

Also, did you think I'd let you slide by this:

WIKIPEDIA SAID:
He tossed a lot of people into concentration camps and not just left wingers so your point is mute.

Many of Hitler's moral values were perfectly compatible with typical Christian-conservative parties. He appealed to family values, destroyed "indecent" art and literature, had homosexuals arrested and killed, abortion of "Aryans" outlawed etc. He created extensive youth and family programs. He openly embraced Catholicism ("the basis of our collective morals").
Your comment please!


----------



## zaangalewa

JQPublic1 said:


> ...
> 
> Also, did you think I'd let you slide by this:
> 
> WIKIPEDIA SAID:
> He tossed a lot of people into concentration camps and not just left wingers so your point is mute.
> 
> Many of Hitler's moral values were perfectly compatible with typical Christian-conservative parties. He appealed to family values, destroyed "indecent" art and literature, had homosexuals arrested and killed, abortion of "Aryans" outlawed etc. He created extensive youth and family programs. He openly embraced Catholicism ("the basis of our collective morals").
> Your comment please!


 
Source please. I like to know who thinks to know what moral values of Hitler were.


----------



## thanatos144

JQPublic1 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Nazis and almost all of Germany (except the Jews of course) were Christians
> 
> It was Christians who were turning their neighbors in to the Nazis.
> It was Christians participating in the persecution of the Jews.
> It was Christians operating the death camps
> It was Christians who looked the other way
> 
> Rewriting history does not change that
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how socialists always seem to say they are Christian and yet show they are not by action.  Like you and Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis were anti-Communism but not anti-capitalism. What kind of socialism is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep drinking the koolaid . You cant be pro capitalism and then through HEAVY regulations take control of it....I know it makes you sad but Nazi were socialists JUST like the democrats in our country....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH well, I guess its time to call in the prose calvary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Hitler got to power, he sent thousands and thousands of communists, social democrats and unionists into concentration camps and killed the communist leaders in Germany. He outlawed labor unions and guaranteed corporate profits for Krupp & Co.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tossed a lot of people into concentration camps and not just left wingers so your point is mute.
> 
> Many of Hitler's moral values were perfectly compatible with typical Christian-conservative parties. He appealed to family values, destroyed "indecent" art and literature, had homosexuals arrested and killed, abortion of "Aryans" outlawed etc. He created extensive youth and family programs. He openly embraced Catholicism ("the basis of our collective morals").
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Only a fool uses a wiki


----------



## irosie91

zaangalewa said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... The most red indians in the USA were massmurdered in the 19th century.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Indians in the USA   were never mass murdered ...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I cannot access your citations------can you describe one of those episodes of  mass murder of America Indians?

I do not deny GENOCIDE of American Indians----but that  
mass murder thing was not the method


----------



## JQPublic1

thanatos144 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Nazis and almost all of Germany (except the Jews of course) were Christians
> 
> It was Christians who were turning their neighbors in to the Nazis.
> It was Christians participating in the persecution of the Jews.
> It was Christians operating the death camps
> It was Christians who looked the other way
> 
> Rewriting history does not change that
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how socialists always seem to say they are Christian and yet show they are not by action.  Like you and Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis were anti-Communism but not anti-capitalism. What kind of socialism is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep drinking the koolaid . You cant be pro capitalism and then through HEAVY regulations take control of it....I know it makes you sad but Nazi were socialists JUST like the democrats in our country....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH well, I guess its time to call in the prose calvary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Hitler got to power, he sent thousands and thousands of communists, social democrats and unionists into concentration camps and killed the communist leaders in Germany. He outlawed labor unions and guaranteed corporate profits for Krupp & Co.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tossed a lot of people into concentration camps and not just left wingers so your point is mute.
> 
> Many of Hitler's moral values were perfectly compatible with typical Christian-conservative parties. He appealed to family values, destroyed "indecent" art and literature, had homosexuals arrested and killed, abortion of "Aryans" outlawed etc. He created extensive youth and family programs. He openly embraced Catholicism ("the basis of our collective morals").
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fool uses a wiki
Click to expand...

LINK?


----------



## JQPublic1

zaangalewa said:


> The street fights between Commies and Nazis after world war 1 destroyed the young democracy in Germany. And even if it's true what's written there - the other side: lots of communists changed their color and became Nazis in those days. And after the reunion some communists - so called "antifascists" - became Nazis again. That's still a problem now. And not to forget: All political parties were forbidden under Hitler and no political organisation as allowed. Under Hitler only one thing was important: the will of Hitler. Nothing else. Krupp was steel - Hitler needed steel.
> 
> Pease give me the source of the article in Wikipedia, where you took this sentences. The rest of your quotes seem to be fantasy.



When you start providing links to *your *conjectural BS, you might have justification for asking others to provide links.  Until then, do your own research like I do when I read YOUR  unsubstantiated posts. I did at least provide a clue: wikipedia. You certainly haven't come close to doing even that! I think I know why?

Your silly assertion that _"street fights between Commies and Nazis after world war 1 destroyed the young democracy in Germany"_ is , at best, a figment of your active imagination.  But you didn't stop there, did you?
No...you dig  yourself in even deeper with: "lots of communists changed their color and became Nazis in those days." No link or reference, just a bold assertion out of nowhere. Are  you for real?  The rest of your madness is just too puerile to comment on. BTW Krupp was a heavy armaments and war machine manufacturer not a steel producer. Hitler relied upon a Dutchman named Fritz Thyssen for that! Yep, The same guy who made the Bush family rich! Those are rudimentary historical facts but you can't even get those straight...


----------



## JQPublic1

zaangalewa said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Also, did you think I'd let you slide by this:
> 
> WIKIPEDIA SAID:
> He tossed a lot of people into concentration camps and not just left wingers so your point is mute.
> 
> Many of Hitler's moral values were perfectly compatible with typical Christian-conservative parties. He appealed to family values, destroyed "indecent" art and literature, had homosexuals arrested and killed, abortion of "Aryans" outlawed etc. He created extensive youth and family programs. He openly embraced Catholicism ("the basis of our collective morals").
> Your comment please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source please. I like to know who thinks to know what moral values of Hitler were.
Click to expand...

You have my source, it;s wikipedia. BUt it isn't really necessary. A little research  on your part will show that Hitler :

 appealed to family values

destroyed "indecent" art and literature

had homosexuals arrested and killed

abortion of "Aryans" outlawed etc

 created extensive youth and family programs.

 openly embraced Catholicism ("the basis of our collective morals")

Look it up.He did all the things you pseudo-conservatives pine for.


----------



## Cecilie1200

JQPublic1 said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The level of delusion is amazing. You wouldn't think history could repeat itself..but it can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With people like you around, history is bound to repeat...:
> 
> Hiter's Christianity or lack thereof is not the issue here. The real issue is that average German citizens and other Europeans, professing long traditions of Christianity,allowed and supported Hitler's rise to power. Subsequently, I wonder who was using who?   Hitler, it seems, was the  German Messiah, wrapped in a shroud of Christianity, that had come to rescue  Christian Germany and all of  Christian Europe from the grasp of Judaism. Whether Hitler was only pretending to be a Christian or not is immaterial. That wouldn't have mattered anyway since he was seen as  the answer to what most of Christian Europe had been hoping for all along. Hitler was just a convenient excuse that masses of Christians could use to satiate their own dark desires  to murder, pillage and plunder the Jews of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the readers here seek to deflect accountability from the millions of Christians who joined the Nazis
> 
> in their war efforts to  include being willing participants  in carrying out the Holocaust.
> 
> In post #33 Cecille1200  cites Hitler's alleged  "hostility" towards Christians. Well, that is nothing new in the realm of Christianity. The US Civil war was a war between Christian combatants. Other Christian wars include the Revolutionary war, and the Spanish American War. They hated each other, too!
Click to expand...


The War Between the States was about Christianity?  Whatever you're smoking, stop immediately while you (hopefully) have some brain cells left.


----------



## Cecilie1200

JQPublic1 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Nazis and almost all of Germany (except the Jews of course) were Christians
> 
> It was Christians who were turning their neighbors in to the Nazis.
> It was Christians participating in the persecution of the Jews.
> It was Christians operating the death camps
> It was Christians who looked the other way
> 
> Rewriting history does not change that
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how socialists always seem to say they are Christian and yet show they are not by action.  Like you and Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis were anti-Communism but not anti-capitalism. What kind of socialism is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep drinking the koolaid . You cant be pro capitalism and then through HEAVY regulations take control of it....I know it makes you sad but Nazi were socialists JUST like the democrats in our country....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH well, I guess its time to call in the prose calvary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Hitler got to power, he sent thousands and thousands of communists, social democrats and unionists into concentration camps and killed the communist leaders in Germany. He outlawed labor unions and guaranteed corporate profits for Krupp & Co.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tossed a lot of people into concentration camps and not just left wingers so your point is mute.
> 
> Many of Hitler's moral values were perfectly compatible with typical Christian-conservative parties. He appealed to family values, destroyed "indecent" art and literature, had homosexuals arrested and killed, abortion of "Aryans" outlawed etc. He created extensive youth and family programs. He openly embraced Catholicism ("the basis of our collective morals").
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Wikipedia?  Idiot, please.


----------



## JQPublic1

Cecilie1200 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The level of delusion is amazing. You wouldn't think history could repeat itself..but it can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With people like you around, history is bound to repeat...:
> 
> Hiter's Christianity or lack thereof is not the issue here. The real issue is that average German citizens and other Europeans, professing long traditions of Christianity,allowed and supported Hitler's rise to power. Subsequently, I wonder who was using who?   Hitler, it seems, was the  German Messiah, wrapped in a shroud of Christianity, that had come to rescue  Christian Germany and all of  Christian Europe from the grasp of Judaism. Whether Hitler was only pretending to be a Christian or not is immaterial. That wouldn't have mattered anyway since he was seen as  the answer to what most of Christian Europe had been hoping for all along. Hitler was just a convenient excuse that masses of Christians could use to satiate their own dark desires  to murder, pillage and plunder the Jews of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the readers here seek to deflect accountability from the millions of Christians who joined the Nazis
> 
> in their war efforts to  include being willing participants  in carrying out the Holocaust.
> 
> In post #33 Cecille1200  cites Hitler's alleged  "hostility" towards Christians. Well, that is nothing new in the realm of Christianity. The US Civil war was a war between Christian combatants. Other Christian wars include the Revolutionary war, and the Spanish American War. They hated each other, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The War Between the States was about Christianity?  Whatever you're smoking, stop immediately while you (hopefully) have some brain cells left.
Click to expand...


Oh, don't feign ignorance as if you didn't know that Southern Protestants/Catholics and Northern ProtestantsCatholics fought each other in the Civil War. Religious beliefs don't just disappear because a person dons a soldier's uniform. Both armies were chock full of traditional Christians just as the modern armed forces are today.  If you are stupid enough to believe that only atheists were involved in our wars that's on you and your limited education.


----------



## JQPublic1

Cecilie1200 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All Nazis and almost all of Germany (except the Jews of course) were Christians
> 
> It was Christians who were turning their neighbors in to the Nazis.
> It was Christians participating in the persecution of the Jews.
> It was Christians operating the death camps
> It was Christians who looked the other way
> 
> Rewriting history does not change that
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how socialists always seem to say they are Christian and yet show they are not by action.  Like you and Obama
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Nazis were anti-Communism but not anti-capitalism. What kind of socialism is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep drinking the koolaid . You cant be pro capitalism and then through HEAVY regulations take control of it....I know it makes you sad but Nazi were socialists JUST like the democrats in our country....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH well, I guess its time to call in the prose calvary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Hitler got to power, he sent thousands and thousands of communists, social democrats and unionists into concentration camps and killed the communist leaders in Germany. He outlawed labor unions and guaranteed corporate profits for Krupp & Co.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tossed a lot of people into concentration camps and not just left wingers so your point is mute.
> 
> Many of Hitler's moral values were perfectly compatible with typical Christian-conservative parties. He appealed to family values, destroyed "indecent" art and literature, had homosexuals arrested and killed, abortion of "Aryans" outlawed etc. He created extensive youth and family programs. He openly embraced Catholicism ("the basis of our collective morals").
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia?  Idiot, please.
Click to expand...

At least I provided a link, ho'. If the information in Wikipedia can be verified it is valid...Get busy and do some research. I did mine before using the wiki link!


----------



## Cecilie1200

JQPublic1 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The level of delusion is amazing. You wouldn't think history could repeat itself..but it can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With people like you around, history is bound to repeat...:
> 
> Hiter's Christianity or lack thereof is not the issue here. The real issue is that average German citizens and other Europeans, professing long traditions of Christianity,allowed and supported Hitler's rise to power. Subsequently, I wonder who was using who?   Hitler, it seems, was the  German Messiah, wrapped in a shroud of Christianity, that had come to rescue  Christian Germany and all of  Christian Europe from the grasp of Judaism. Whether Hitler was only pretending to be a Christian or not is immaterial. That wouldn't have mattered anyway since he was seen as  the answer to what most of Christian Europe had been hoping for all along. Hitler was just a convenient excuse that masses of Christians could use to satiate their own dark desires  to murder, pillage and plunder the Jews of Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> Many of the readers here seek to deflect accountability from the millions of Christians who joined the Nazis
> 
> in their war efforts to  include being willing participants  in carrying out the Holocaust.
> 
> In post #33 Cecille1200  cites Hitler's alleged  "hostility" towards Christians. Well, that is nothing new in the realm of Christianity. The US Civil war was a war between Christian combatants. Other Christian wars include the Revolutionary war, and the Spanish American War. They hated each other, too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The War Between the States was about Christianity?  Whatever you're smoking, stop immediately while you (hopefully) have some brain cells left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, don't feign ignorance as if you didn't know that Southern Protestants/Catholics and Northern ProtestantsCatholics fought each other in the Civil War. Religious beliefs don't just disappear because a person dons a soldier's uniform. Both armies were chock full of traditional Christians just as the modern armed forces are today.  If you are stupid enough to believe that only atheists were involved in our wars that's on you and your limited education.
Click to expand...

 
Tell you what, Sparkles.  Why don't you expand my "limited education" and show me proof that the War Between the States - which educated people know was not truly a "civil war" by definition, FYI - was actually about religion, simply because some of the participants happened to HAVE religious beliefs?  For that matter, why don't you show me proof you even know the difference between combatants having religious beliefs and the combat being ABOUT religion?

I always love being called stupid by someone who has just proved they don't have the wattage to turn on a nightlight.


----------



## Cecilie1200

JQPublic1 said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how socialists always seem to say they are Christian and yet show they are not by action.  Like you and Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis were anti-Communism but not anti-capitalism. What kind of socialism is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep drinking the koolaid . You cant be pro capitalism and then through HEAVY regulations take control of it....I know it makes you sad but Nazi were socialists JUST like the democrats in our country....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH well, I guess its time to call in the prose calvary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Hitler got to power, he sent thousands and thousands of communists, social democrats and unionists into concentration camps and killed the communist leaders in Germany. He outlawed labor unions and guaranteed corporate profits for Krupp & Co.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tossed a lot of people into concentration camps and not just left wingers so your point is mute.
> 
> Many of Hitler's moral values were perfectly compatible with typical Christian-conservative parties. He appealed to family values, destroyed "indecent" art and literature, had homosexuals arrested and killed, abortion of "Aryans" outlawed etc. He created extensive youth and family programs. He openly embraced Catholicism ("the basis of our collective morals").
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia?  Idiot, please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least I provided a link, ho'. If the information in Wikipedia can be verified it is valid...Get busy and do some research. I did mine before using the wiki link!
Click to expand...

 
Ho?  Is junior high wannabe-ghettospeak supposed to impress me with how much more educated you are than me?

Wikipedia is the link used by people who couldn't find a REAL source of information if their lives depended on it.  I don't respect it, and I don't respect people who use it, let alone those who swear by it like it's the gospel written in stone by the finger of God . . . if you'll pardon the religious expression.

Get busy and do some REAL research, because "do some research" when you cited Wikipedia is just laughable . . . although I'm sure you're used to women laughing at you.


----------



## thanatos144

JQPublic1 said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how socialists always seem to say they are Christian and yet show they are not by action.  Like you and Obama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nazis were anti-Communism but not anti-capitalism. What kind of socialism is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep drinking the koolaid . You cant be pro capitalism and then through HEAVY regulations take control of it....I know it makes you sad but Nazi were socialists JUST like the democrats in our country....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OH well, I guess its time to call in the prose calvary:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Hitler got to power, he sent thousands and thousands of communists, social democrats and unionists into concentration camps and killed the communist leaders in Germany. He outlawed labor unions and guaranteed corporate profits for Krupp & Co.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipedia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tossed a lot of people into concentration camps and not just left wingers so your point is mute.
> 
> Many of Hitler's moral values were perfectly compatible with typical Christian-conservative parties. He appealed to family values, destroyed "indecent" art and literature, had homosexuals arrested and killed, abortion of "Aryans" outlawed etc. He created extensive youth and family programs. He openly embraced Catholicism ("the basis of our collective morals").
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Only a fool uses a wiki
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LINK?
Click to expand...

that you are a fool?????? Why link it when you post it daily?


----------

